# Schweden Bolmensee



## Jadeberg (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle #h

Wir fahren zum ersten mal nach Schweden ende August an den Bolmensee. Nun habe ich noch ein paar Fragen, wo ich die Antworten nicht im I net gefunden habe. Vieleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen.
Wir sind Aal angler und wollen auch am Bolmensee auf Aal gehen.
Wie schaut es dort aus mit Aale ?
Von wo ist es besser zu angeln, vom Ufer oder vom Boot aus ?
Braucht jeder der angeln will (Familienmitglieder ) eine Angelkarte ?
Mit wieviel Angeln darf man angeln und gibt es ein max. an Fischen am Tag ?
Kann ich mein Angelgeschier mitnehmen oder muß ich es mir dort ausleihn ?
Wieviel Fische darf ich mit nach Deutschland nehmen ?
Sorry für meine Fragen, aber wir fahren zum ersten mal in ein anderes Land und mit den Zollbedingungen ist das solche sache.
lg


----------



## Herby777 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,

ich war letztes Jahr am Bolmen, denke die Angaben sind noch aktuell. Angelkarte braucht jeder der angelt, gibts am Campingplatz auf der Halbinsel. Kosten auch nicht die Welt. Entweder fährst du über Land, oder nutzt kostenlos die coole Fähre 

Aal soll sich an manchen Stellen lohnen, nur kann ich dir dazu nicht viel sagen. Würmer und andere Köder gibts auch beim Campingplatz.

Ich glaube 2 Angeln waren erlaubt, bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher. Ja und maximale Fische, Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße gibt es auch da (auch die Daten habe ich nicht im Kopf).

Klar kannst du alles mitnehmen was du willst  IMHO gibt es von SE nach DE keine Einfuhrbestimmung. Aber ich denke selbst wenn würdest du diese am Bolmen nicht überschreiten... denke aber an ein gutes Kühlen.

Falls du noch andere Fragen hast, nur heraus damit. Ach übrigens sind Barsch und Hecht die beliebtesten Zielfische am Bolmen.

Viele Grüße
Herby


----------



## Tärna (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Jadeberg
Über Aalangeln kann ich dir nichts sagen , da ich immer nur schleppe. Die Fangaussichten sind vom Boot bedeutend besser als vom Ufer. Über die angelkarte kann ich dir nur den Preis von 2008  als Jahreskarte sagen . Als Familienkarte = 500 Kronnen im Jahr bei jetzigem Kurs ca.47 €. Es dürfen 2 Angel pro Person max. 4 Angeln  gleichzeitig pro  Karte benutzt werden.  Eine mengenmäßige  Fangbeschränkung  gibt es nicht , aber Mindestmaße sind einzuhalten , steht aber alles auf der Rückseite der Angelkarte. Nach Deutschland gibt es meinem Kentnisstand keine Einfuhrbegrenzung  fur Fisch. Ich habe im letzten Jahr einige Kilo Zanderfile mitgebracht. Fahre dieses Jahr zum erstenmal in ca. 2 Wochen für 3 Wochen an den Bolmen und ab Mai für ca. 10 Wochen noch einmal. Wir haben dort ein Wochenendhaus und meine Frau ist ab Februar in der Freistellungsfasse der Altersteilzeit und ich bin ab April in Rente. So daß wir uns die Zeit aussuchen können. 
Viele Grüße
Tärna


----------



## Jadeberg (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke, ihr habt mir schon weiter geholfen.
Schweden soll ja schön sein, so was ich jetzt im Internet gefunden habe und wenn es uns dort gefällt, werden wir wohl nächstes Jahr wieder hinfahren.
Eine Frage hätt ich jetzt doch noch, wenn man sich ein Boot mieten möchte, kann man das vor Ort oder sollte man das schon vorher machen ?


----------



## mymo (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi Jadeberg,

war in den letzten Jahren öfter am Bolmen, habe aber meist geschleppt. Meine Kumpels allerdings haben auch auf Aal gefischt und sehr gut gefangen. Am besten war es abends mit Beginn der Dämmerung bis tief in die Nacht. Geangelt wurde vom Ufer aus mit Köfi und Tauwurm. Bitte unbedingt an Stahlvorfach/Einzelhaken denken, denn es beissen sehr oft Hechte (Köfi). Auf Wurm hat man auch Schleien und Brassen in erstaunlichen Grössen.
Die meisten Häuser haben auch ein Boot. Sollte es bei Euch nicht so sein, dann den Vermieter oder über den Veranstalter vorher ein Boot sichern lassen (wichtig: mit Motor!). Vorort gestaltet es sich i.d.R. schwierig etwas als nicht "schwedenerfahren" zu organisieren, da einem die Zeit weg läuft.
Wenn ihr dann ein Boot habt, solltet ihr unbedingt einmal das Schleppen probieren. Daher Wobbler und Blinker, sowie Spinnruten mit einpacken. Wird Euch bestimmt viel Spass machen. Gewässerkarte kann man dort vorort/Angelscheinausgabe kaufen (braucht man).
Alkohol solltet ihr mitnehmen (dort teuer). Bitte beim Zoll erkundigen. Soll sich geändert haben und man darf erheblich mehr, wie in der Vergangenheit mitnehmen. Ansonsten gibt es m.W. keine weitere Beschränkungen.
Ach ja, die Vorschreiber wiesen schon darauf hin: Man kann pro Person eine Fiskekort kaufen oder eine Familienkarte holen. Das kann man aber auch vorort entscheiden, was besser passt.
So, und nun viel Vorfreude auf einen sicherlich spannenden und schönen Urlaub.
Ihr werdet Schweden lieben lernen und bestimmt noch oft hinfahren.

mymo#6


----------



## Jadeberg (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke mymo für die Info 
Nur hab ich gelesen das Aal angeln in Schweden verboten ist, was auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, denn es gibt ja noch andere Fische dort. Uns gehts auch nicht darum was man angelt und ob man was fängt, was allerdings schön wäre. Da wir den See überhaupt nicht kennen, werden wir es den Zufall überlassen und wenn wir leer ausgehen ist es nicht tragisch. Die Hauptsache ist das man angeln war in Schweden und beim nächsten mal klapts dann besser.
Mit den schleppen werden wir auf jedenfall ausprobieren.
Wir freuen uns schon riesig auf den Urlaub und auf Schweden.


----------



## hajobu (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wir waren vor 2 Jahren am Bolmen. Wenn Ihr ein Ruderboot habr oder nur ein kleines Motorboot, bitte Schwimmwesten mitnehmen. Hört sich komisch an, aber jenachdem von wo der Wind kommt, habt ihr fast ein Meter hohe Wellen mit Schaumkronen und es wird richtig interessant beim Rudern.
Wir haben uns Würmer von zuhause mitgenommen.www.Superwurm.de. Die kann man bei der Fahrt im Eimer mit Kühlakku darinnen prima hinter den Autositz stellen und man braucht dort in Schweden nicht lange rumsuchen. Ist ja alles weit entfernt. Ratsam ist es auch, künstliche Köder wie Wobbler, Blinker usw. hier reichlich zu besorgen, denn in Schweden sind diese Sachen verdammt teuer.


----------



## Jadeberg (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke dir hajobu

Also darf man nach Schweden alles mitnehmen was man in Urlaub braucht, auser Alkohol und Zigaretten dafür gibts bestimmte Begrenzungen, sehe ich das richtig ?

Der Link ist super #6 und günstig.


----------



## hajobu (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

schaut mal im Internet unter Enfuhrbestimmungen Schweden nach, Ihr werdet staunen, was Ihr an Alkoholica mitnehmen könnt. Normalerweise kann man das im Urlaub garnicht austrinken !


----------



## Herby777 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi,

das mit dem Aalverbot ist nicht ganz korrekt. Allgemein stimmt dies, doch es gibt eine Hand voll Gewässer in denen Aalangeln erlaubt ist, darunter zählt auch der Bolmen. Somit kannst du mit ruhigem Gewissen deine Aalsachen mitnehmen ;-)

Viele Grüße
Herby


----------



## hajobu (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wenn Ihr an den Bolmensee fahrt, werdet Ihr sicherlich auch zum Einkaufen nach Ljungby fahren. Ist einfach billiger dort als in den kleinen Orten. Ich empfehle Euch das ICA in der Drottninggatan (www.Ljungby.se) Da sind Stadtpläne von Ljungby zum runterladen. Gleichzeitig ist in der Straße einige Meter vom ICA entfernt ein Restaurant wo man mittags ganz toll und preiswert essen kann. Die haben nur in der Mittagszeit geöffnet. Gibt fast jeden Tag Buffet oder anderes Essen zur Auswahl (dagens). Das Restaurant ist auf der gleichen Straßenseite wie die Parkplatzeinfahrt vom ICA, so 100 oder 150 Meter rechts davon.

Fiel mir noch so ein...schreibt mal, wo ihr am Bolmen seit, vielleicht kann ich noch ein paar Tips geben.

Gruß hajobu


----------



## Jadeberg (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke an alle, Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.
@ hajobu
Wir sind in ein kleinen ort und so wie ich es aus der Karte entnehmen konnte ist das wohl Bolmen. Ganz genau erfahr ich erst mit den Reiseunterlagen, die mir noch zugeschickt werden. Die Stadt Ljungby ist ca 30 km entfernt, also kein ende.
Danke für den Tip mit dem Einkaufen #6


----------



## Bolmenfan (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo!

War schon einige Male in Schweden und muß sagen am Bolmensee gefällt es uns (meiner Freundin und mir ) einfach am besten. Der See, die Umgebung, die Leute. Fühlen uns schon ein wenig zu Hause in der Ecke. Letzen Sommer hatten wir ein Haus am Rymmen. Zum Angeln ganz nett, aber kommt lange nicht an den Bolmen ran. Sehr schwieriger Zugang zum Wasser. Dieses Jahr gehts endlich wieder am den Bolmen. Sind vom 21.05 bis zum 01.06 in Bolmen und vom 18.07-01.08 in Bolmstad.
Ein Ruderboot ist bei unserem Haus bei. Echolot und 5PS Motor nehmen wir mit. Habe zwar nie übermäßig viel Fisch im Bolmen gefangen, aber ohne Fisch war ich noch nie. Außerdem steht der Erholungsfaktor an erster Stelle und nicht die Menge der Fische.
Wenn ihr auch zur Zeit da seit, dann sagt einfach bescheid, vielleicht kann man sich ja mal am oder auf dem Bolmen treffen.

bis dahin

Gruß, Bolmenfan


----------



## Bolmenfan (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Tärna!

Wo am Bolmen bist du denn zu finden? Habe mich heute hier im Forum angemeldet und mich mal etwas über den Bolmen informiert. War schon öfter dort und muß sagen daß es mir dort sehr gut gefällt.
Kannst ja mal meinen Eintrag lesen.

Gruß , Bolmenfan


----------



## Jadeberg (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@ Bolmenfan
Wir sind vom 22.08. bis 29.08. am Bolmen, etwas später
als ihr.
So gebucht ist jetzt alles, jetzt noch ein paar vorbereitungen machen und ein bischen schedisch lernen.


----------



## abborre (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

AALE
In Schweden gilt ein  generelles Aalfangverbot für alle Gewässer, die dem laichwilligen/absteigenden Aal einen natürlichen Ablauf bieten. Der Bolmen wird vom Lagansystem tangiert und gehört allemal zu den Gewässern, wo der Aalfang verboten ist.

Es ist nur noch in Gewässern das Aalangeln erlaubt, die absolut keine Abstiegsmöglichkeiten bieten!!!

Alles andere Geschreibsel ist purer schnokes!!

abborre


----------



## Jadeberg (4. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@ abbore

Das stimmt nicht was du schreibst.
Nachdem ich dein Arikel gelesen hatte, hab ich gegoogelt und einen gefunden der am Bolmen wohnt und auch dort Fehrienhäuser vermietet und auch selbst angelt . Ich hab ihn per e-mail angeschrieben

und hier ist die Antwort:

Guten Morgen, ja mann kann hier Aal fangen, es gibt 13 Kraftwerk zwischen Kattegatt und Bolmen, dann ist es erlaubt.
Angelschein kostet 250,- sEK/Person und Woche
MfG
Gunilla Levin


----------



## nani (5. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo, ich fahre jedes Jahr an den Bolmen und habe auch noch nichts von einem Aalangelverbot gehört.Selbst auf den Erlaubniskarten ist der Aal aufgeführt.Es hat sich aber das Mindestmass verändert.  MFG  Andre


----------



## abborre (5. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@Jadeberg
Die Schweden legen in Bezug auf Freizeit- u. Erwerbsfischerei sowie die Angelei oftmals die Gesetze und Verordnungen nach Ihrem eigenen Gutdünken aus.
Ich finde das sympathisch und handhabe es gelegentlich in gewissen Situationen auch so.
Schweden ist nicht umsonst das Land der (fast) unbegrenzten Angelfreiheit!!
An/auf den riesigen Gewässern findet so gut wie nie eine Kontrolle statt!

Fakt ist, das Aalangeln/-fischen dort verboten ist, wo natürliche Abwanderungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind. Kraftwerke, die es in Massen an unzähligen Flüssen gibt, zählen nicht als "natürliche Barriere"!
Fakt ist auch, das eine Hüttenvermietung/Kartenverkaufstelle, auch wenn sie noch so weit weg vom Meer ist, zumindest einen Hinweis geben sollte!

Ich würde trotzdem meine Ladung Tauwürmer mit nehmen und schön Angeln. Wenn Aale kommen, einfach still genießen und  die Ergebnisse nicht unbedingt an die große Glocke hängen. Wir Deutschen sind ja vielfach als "Frysfiskare"/Kühlschrankangler" verschrien und protzen auch gern mit den Fängen!! Das würd ich bei den Aalen nicht machen und den Urlaub trotzdem einfach geniessen.

abborre


----------



## Jadeberg (7. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wir sind ja nicht nur zum angeln in Schweden und wolln auch nicht wer weiß wieviel und supergroß fangen. Angeln heißt für uns Entspannen und wenn man was fängt ( egal was), werden sie auch gleich gegessen.


----------



## Wendeg48 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Jadeberg
ich war 2006 am Bolmen Insel Bolmsjö im Juli August.Extrem hohe Wasserthemperatur haben auch das Fangergebnis beeinträchtigt.Ich hatte ein Boot mit 10 PS beim Haus muß aber sagen das der See sehr tückisch ist Durchfahrten zwischen den Inseln sind oft durch steinige Untiefen kaum zu befahren auf Markierungen achten und Infos von den Einheimischen beachten die ich bereitwillig erhalten habe.Auch Angeltips wurden weitergegeben.Aber in dieser Zeit war auch bei den Spezis bis auf einige Barsche bis 25 cm nichts zu sehen.Ein Gespräch mit einem älteren Herren der auch Langleinen legte zeigte das auch damit nichts zu holen war 2 Strippen bei 500 Haken.Übrigens konnten auch seine Gäste Langleinen legen. Ich hatte Würmer Dendrobars mit habe sie aber wenig gebraucht.Nimm eine Senke mit um diese Jahreszeit ist jede Menge Kleine Barsche als Köder zu bekommen da beißen die größeren Artgenossen besonderd gerne drauf.Ich habe meine Köder immer an der Ablegestelle der Fähre gesenkt.Alles in allem war die ausbeute mager . ein untermaßiger Hecht beim schleppen und einige Barsche.Aber diese Jahreszeit ist für Schweden auch nicht ideal.
Gruß
wendeg48


----------



## Wendeg48 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Übrigens wenn du deiner Frau mal ein unvergessliches Einkaufserlebnis gönnen möchtest fahr mal mit ihr nach Ullared zum größten Schwedischen Kaufhaus Gekas.Autlet Center mit Preisen das man ins Staunen kommt.Extrem Billig,


----------



## hajobu (8. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wenn Ihr Euch mal was Gutes am Bolmen gönnen wollt, dann fahrt mal Richtung Unnaryd. Dort gibt es in der Nähe am Bolmenufer einen Berufsfischer. Man kann dort in dem Restaurant phantastisch und auch günstig Fisch essen und auch kaufen. Die Website lautet www.tiraholm.se . Übrigens, die Fähre von der Insel Bolmsjö auf die andere Seite ist kostenlos, auch mit dem Auto !!

Gruß hajobu


----------



## bennson (8. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

haben alle in den Monaten Juli/August schlechte Erfahrungen am Bolmen gemacht? Würd mich echt interessieren


Grüße


----------



## hajobu (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich war vor zwei Jahren dort, drei wochen, war mehr oder weniger ein "wurmbaden". Zwei kleine Hechte, noch nicht mal die barsche haben gebissen vor den Schilfgürteln, habe mir Blasen gerudert, es ging echt nix. Aber es sollte ja auch kein Angelurlaub in dem Sinne sein, trotzdem war ich fast jeden Tag zumindest gegen Abend auf dem Wasser. Es war auch im August..


----------



## Schwede 84 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo

ich habe mal eben nachgeschaut und muß aborre recht geben es ist nicht mehr erlaubt auf aal angeln ist verboten 

es wurden letztes Jahr besatz vorgenommen was Aal und Zander angeht

der Aal soll geschützt werden was erst vor einem jahr nur an der ostküste galt gillt nun leider für ganz schweden es sei den wie aborre beschrieben hat 

Aber ich denke das sollte kein beinbruch sein der see ist gut für Hecht und Zander 


Am Bolmen
 sollte man aber auch auf die Jahreszeiten achten  zu warm ist halt nicht sehr gut wenn dann nur in tiefen wasser wozu man wieder auch ein Motorboot braucht da es doch sehr anstrengend ist wenn man erst 2 stunden rudern will um an gute stellen zu kommen 


leider hat der see bis vor einer woche noch eis gehabt sonst hätte man evtl. schon mal schauen können wie es sich mit hecht verhält denke aber das es in dieser woche durch das schöne wetter wieder ganz anderes aussieht  und der Hecht eigendlich schon gehen sollte da es in den flachen Buchten doch schon gut warm ist 



ich hoffe ihr habt erfolg einen schönen Urlaub wünsche  ich

mfg.Schwede 84


----------



## daniel_ (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ohne ein vernünftig motorisiertes Angelboot ist das Angeln am Bolmen wirklich nicht einfach, da der See nunmal riesig ist.
Ist auch immer nen rel. hohes Sicherheitsrisiko, weil das Wetter auch mal schnell umschlagen kann und dann kann es auf dem offenen Bolmen wirklich gefährlich werden in Sachen Wellengang...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Hecht-Hirte (24. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Sind im letzten Jahr auf unserer Schwedentour am Bolmen vorbei gekommen und mussten auch da natürlich halt machen.
Also nen Motorboot ist wirklich empfehlenswert und viele Spinnköder! Was wir in den paar Stunden am Bolmen alles versenkt haben, hatten wir in den 13 Tagen vorher nicht geschafft. Viele Felsen und Steine unter Wasser da muss man wirklich vorsichtig sein, auch mit dem Boot.

Zum Thema Alkohol und Einfuhrbeschränkung seht selbst:|bigeyes


----------



## mkl1611 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@bjay
wir waren schon fünf mal am Bolmen(Skogen) in den Monaten Juli/August, dass es da immer schlecht ist kann ich nicht bestätigen
Wir schleppen allerdings mit nem Motorboot, dies ist zu empfehlen, da findet man eigentlich immer Fisch, kann aber auch manche Postings in anderen Threads nicht bestätigen, wo von hunderten Hechten und davon viele über einem Meter berichtet wird
In Tannakar gibt es einen Bootsverleih, da kannst du dich vor Ort informieren.


----------



## Schwede 84 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Also hundert hechte an einem tag neeeeeeeeeee  aber wenn alles gut lüft und man so 10 tage am angeln ist geht das mit 2 leuten


Meter Hechte muß ich persöhnlich sagen ist vorhanden habe selber 2 gefangen einen von 11kg (112)  und einen von 12.7kg (124)  da war es September und dschon etwas kälter  meist beim Zander angeln auf rund 7 m tiefe gebissen beim Schleppen

allerdings immer auf der ist seite  wobei ich auf der westseite mehr hechte bekomme nur die großen immer auf der ost seite bei Bolmstad


----------



## Sudaki (25. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi:vik:,
wie sieht es mit Schleien, Brassen, Karpfen und Rotfedern in Bolmen aus?#c
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht? Oder sind hier nur Hecht und Zander Freunde?:q


----------



## daniel_ (26. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Sudaki schrieb:


> Hi:vik:,
> wie sieht es mit Schleien, Brassen, Karpfen und Rotfedern in Bolmen aus?#c
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht? Oder sind hier nur Hecht und Zander Freunde?:q



Also Rotfedern und so ging ganz gut, haben beim Köfi Stippen mal ein paar gute gefangen..
Zu Schleien und Karpfen kann ich nichts sagen...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Schwede 84 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Brassen usw ist vorhanden   Schleinen soweit ich weß wohl auch habe aber noch keine gefangen 

Karpfen soll es keine geben 


Denke aber wenn man nach schweden fährt zum Angeln dann doch wegen Raubfisch 

den rest kann man in deutschland besser beangeln


----------



## Sudaki (27. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke für die Antworten Jungs.
 Ich würde auf jeden Fall auf Weisfisch  probieren.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Köderfisch auf Grund, b.z.w mit Pose am Bolmensee gemacht?


----------



## Schwede 84 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja das ist ne schöne sache vorallem in den Abendstunden geht der zander sehr gut

Ich habe letztes jahr nur aus spass vom Boot ziemlich weit draußen auf dem wasser mal mit köderfisch auf 8 metern versucht und gute erfolge erzielt vorralem große hechte sind dabei zu bekommen der Köderfisch sollte aber auch die entsprechende größe haben 

Kann nur sagen es geht es sollte aber nicht so windig sein da es sehr unruhig im Boot werden kann 

versuche es macht spass


----------



## lorn (28. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> ja das ist ne schöne sache vorallem in den Abendstunden geht der zander sehr gut
> 
> Ich habe letztes jahr nur aus spass vom Boot ziemlich weit draußen auf dem wasser mal mit köderfisch auf 8 metern versucht und gute erfolge erzielt vorralem große hechte sind dabei zu bekommen der Köderfisch sollte aber auch die entsprechende größe haben
> 
> ...



kann man den köder auch mit nem grundblei direkt aufn grund legen??


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja geht auch hatte aber vom Boot bisher mehr erfolg aber habe auch schon von lang was bekommen kommt auch darauf an wo du bist welche jahreszeit und die tiefenverhältnisse


----------



## Sudaki (6. April 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Da der Aal im Schweden verboten ist, lohnt es sich überhaupt auf wurm zu angeln?


----------



## hajobu (6. April 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hallo, gehe mal auf die Seite : ssf-turist.se . Dort auf der Startseite kannst Du unten ein Programm anklicken, wo eine Karte erscheint. Gib mal in der rechten Spalte "var" den Ort Ljungby ein und Du kannst jedes einzelne Haus heranzoomen und den ganzen Bolmen nabklappern. Maustaste gedrückthalten und Karte verschieben. Habe es eben entdeckt, da kommt google earth nicht mit.


----------



## Schwede 84 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

schöne seite nur sehr altes foto muß schon 3 jahre alt sein sehe mein Haus gar nicht


----------



## Sudaki (22. April 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Gibt es auf Bolmen "Schonzeiten" für bestimmte Fischarten?


----------



## spin89 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,
Ich war vor 2Jahren zurtei Juli August auch am Bolmen,allerdings liessen die Fangergebnise sehr zu wünschen übrig zudem habe ich auch keinen anderen gesehen der viel gefangen hatte. Barsch usw ging gut auf Wurm vom Hauseigenen Steg alllerdings keine grossen. 
Hechte habe ich nur 2 kleine bekommen un die beide in abstand von 10min an der gleichn Stelle beim Schleppen.Ein grossen Hecht hatte ich drann jedoch habe ich ihn leider verloren, konnte in sogar schon komplett sehen->ärgerlich.
Naja trotzdem viel Erfolg am Bolmen ich fahre am 8tenmai in die Schären ma sehen ob da mehr zu holen ist


----------



## Schwede 84 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Dann hast du wahrscheinlich nur im flachen geschelppt hast du ein echolot benutzt 

was für köder (wobler) 

zu welcher zeit wassertemperaur ist alles sehr wichtig 

Es ist eigendlich einfach am bolmen bei schleppen Zander und Hechte zu fangen

wenn man gar nicht zurecht kommt nimmt euch einen guid ( mich)

dann klappt das auch


----------



## spin89 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Habe sowohl im tiefem als auch im flachen geschleppt! Echolote hatte ich nich aber habe schon versucht unterschiedliche tiefen etc abzfischen.Dabei habe ich auch eine "barschberg" gefunden, mit Poste und wurm hatte man allle paar sekunden einen drann.
Zum Schleppen habe ich unterschiedliche Wobbler gefischt,grosse Rapalas sowie grosse Gufis Spinner etc hab eig allles ausprobiert allerdings war es echt heiss und die andere Woche nur Regen


----------



## Schwede 84 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wenn es zu warm ist dann ist es natürlich besser am morgen oder in den abendstunden zu angeln 

ohne echolot bist du so gut wie verloren sowie die meißten köder natürlich auch da die tiefenverhältnisse sich sehr rasch änderen 

wichtig ist im sommer die wassertemperatur zu beachten 3 grad unterschied machen da schon viel aus 

in den Abendstunden flach angeln schleppen bis 2 m tiefe oder flache da ist immer sommer immer was zu holen meistens Zander

ab morgen bin ich eine woche vorort werde dann berichten wie es war


----------



## Bolmenfan (29. April 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf den Fangbericht. Ab dem 21.Mai bin ich auch wieder vor Ort. Rückreise ist am 1.06.
Wenn also jemand Lust hat auf nen Angeltreffen. Wohne direkt in Bolmen. Nicht weit vom Hafen


----------



## Schwede 84 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey bin gerade zurück war jetzt eine Woche am Bolmen 

Die ausbeute war für die verhältnisse ganz gut obwohl es hätte besser sein können 


Der Zander hält sich noch zurück aber wir konnten insgesamt 16 stück erbeuten 

Hechte war sehr gut leider keine riesen alle zwischen 40 und 75 cm 

Barsch war ganz ok waren aber immer nur zufallstreffer wollten die eigendlich nicht

alles zusammen war es gut hatten super wetter sehr warm was wahrscheinlich dazu geführt hat das so wenig Zander gefangen wurden gestern am Sonntag punkt 22 uhr hat es dann angefangen zu Regnen 


denke in 2 bis 4 wochen sieht es viel besser aus was zander und co angeht

wünsche euch viel spass ich bin in 3 wochen denke ich wieder vor ort

kann dann wieder mehr berichten


----------



## Bolmenfan (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi!

Danke für die Info. Gestern war allerdings Sonntag aber egal.
Ab dem 20.05 bin ich ja auch da. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf dem See. Bei Interesse gern Nummerntausch per Mail


----------



## Schwede 84 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ohhhh stimmt hab die zeit vergessen 

ja evtl


----------



## Bolmenfan (8. Mai 2009)

*Renken im Bolmen???*

Hat von euch schonmal jemand Renken im Bolmen gefangen?
Was ist die beste Methode auf Renken?

Gruß, Bolmenfan


----------



## Bolmenfan (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So, morgen ist es soweit. Man sieht sich auf dem Bolmen. Habe ein kleines gelbes Boot ( Archill ) und halte mich in Bolmen auf.
 Pertri Heil


----------



## Sudaki (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Nach eine Woche Urlaub am Bolmensee in Tannecker sind wir zurück.
Fangbericht: 13 Hechten - 40cm(10 ) - 55cm (3) :c
1 Zander 30cm #q
10 Barsch :15cm - 25cm
Fazit: Wunderschönes See und die Natur, aber nächstes Mal vielleicht doch ein kleineres See.|kopfkrat


----------



## bennson (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Sudaki schrieb:


> Nach eine Woche Urlaub am Bolmensee in Tannecker sind wir zurück.
> Fangbericht: 13 Hechten - 40cm(10 ) - 55cm (3) :c
> 1 Zander 30cm #q
> 10 Barsch :15cm - 25cm
> Fazit: Wunderschönes See und die Natur, aber nächstes Mal vielleicht doch ein kleineres See.|kopfkrat



wie habt ihr geangelt ? Mit Echo ? Tiefen?


----------



## lorn (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Sudaki schrieb:


> Nach eine Woche Urlaub am Bolmensee in Tannecker sind wir zurück.
> Fangbericht: 13 Hechten - 40cm(10 ) - 55cm (3) :c
> 1 Zander 30cm #q
> 10 Barsch :15cm - 25cm
> Fazit: Wunderschönes See und die Natur, aber nächstes Mal vielleicht doch ein kleineres See.|kopfkrat



ich will dir keine unfähigkeit vorwerfen, aber im bolmen fängt man, wenn man es richtig macht, richtig viele und große fische...


----------



## nani (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



lorn schrieb:


> ich will dir keine unfähigkeit vorwerfen, aber im bolmen fängt man, wenn man es richtig macht, richtig viele und große fische...


 
Hallo, ich denke auch das da sehr viel schief gelaufen sein muss( vielleicht kein Boot).Ich fahre auch jedes Jahr an den Bolmen (Skogen) ohne Echolot aber halt mit einen schönen Boot mit Motor und fange auch regelmässig meinen Fisch.Mein Zielfisch ist halt der Zander und habe trotzdem jede Menge Hechte als Beifang und eigentlich keinen unter 50 cm.Wenn man es auf Hecht abgesehen hat braucht man eigentlich nur um die zahlreichen Inseln kreisen und man kann sich vor den Biestern nicht retten.Ich habe auch schon alle Sommermonate durch und merke eigentlich keinen grossen Unterschied zum Beissverhalten ausser das für mich der August was den Zander angeht am besten war.Dieses Jahr geht es wieder Anfang Juni an den Bolmen und ich hoffe das die Zander dieses mal etwas grösser ausfallen.Letztes Jahr waren die meissten alle zwischen 50-60 cm.  MFG  Andre


----------



## Sudaki (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wir hatten ein Bot mit motor und Echolot. Geschlept mit Rudern und mit Motor. Tiefe 2 bis 7 Meter versucht. Um Inseln  gefahren, Schliffkanten abgeblinkert, nachts auf Köfi geangelt.
Haben andere Fischer aus Deutschland getroffen - die hatten auch fast nur untermäßige Hechte gefangen.
Laut einheimische Guid- die großen Fische leichen noch.
Ich bin kein Profi und mag sein, dass wir was falsch gemacht haben, aber nicht das ich wusste.
Letzte Frühling bei Ebro- Stauseee bei schleppen : über 30 Zander 60-80cm, 12 Welzen  80cm - 160cm plus paar Schwarzbarsch.


----------



## Palerado (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Jemandem hier Unfähigkeit vorzuwerfen ist doch auch wirklich lächerlich.
Manchmal soll es halt einfach nicht sein.


----------



## marlin2304 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Palerado schrieb:


> Jemandem hier Unfähigkeit vorzuwerfen ist doch auch wirklich lächerlich.
> Manchmal soll es halt einfach nicht sein.



Bin ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## Plötzenpussi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Bin soeben auch von einer Woche Bolmen zurück. Sudaki hat gar nichts falsch gemacht. Bin auch nicht gerade Anfänger. 10 Jahre Schwedenurlaub am Asnen, Vänern und vielen anderen kleineren Seen. Die Ausbeute war auch nicht gerade der Hammer. Allerdings bei der Größe lief es bei mir etwas besser. Das größte Problem war ab Mitte der Woche das Wetter. Wenn die Windverhältnisse ein bestimmtes Limit überschritten haben, geht halt am Bolmen nichts mehr bzw. macht es einfach keinen Spaß zu Angeln. Bei Windstärke 4-5 und 2 geschleppten Ruten einen Hänger zu kriegen und zu lösen ist dann einfach nur noch Stress. Ein paar Dinge werden mich auch an den Bolmen nicht mehr zurückkehren lassen. Der Angeldruck (ich war auch in der Ecke Tannäcker) ist sehr hoch. Die Hotspots werden beackert was das Zeug hält. Manchmal hatte ich das Gefühl um an der Ostseite von Bolmsö entlangzuschleppen muss ich mich anstellen, um auch mal dran zu sein. Naja, und das Problem hatte sich dann auch geklärt, als dann eines Morgens ein ca. 150 Meter langes Stellnetz dort an meiner Lieblingsstelle positioniert war. Es ist zwar das gute Recht der Einheimischen solche Dinger dort runter zu lassen. Man fühlt sich als zahlender Tourist trotzdem irgendwie ein bisschen verarscht. 
Zu den Fischen. 
Anreisetag: Einfach mal raus und noch zwei Stunden schleppen. Ein kleiner Zander. Schon mal ein Anfang.
Zweiter Tag: Um 6 Uhr auf den See und geschleppt. Mehrere Wobbler probiert, 2 Stunden kein Fisch. In solchen Situationen wechsle ich gerne mal auf Blinker, 3 Würfe ein siebziger Hecht. War erst mal zufrieden.
Abends ging dann nichts mehr.
Dritter Tag: Um 5 Uhr auf dem See. Eine Rute mit einem Believer in Perch von Drifter Tackle 25 cm für den ganz großen und eine für Zander mit einem Reef Runner 15 cm in chromblau mit 15g Birnenblei an einem Seitenarm, um ihn auf Tiefe zu halten. Um 6.30 knallte es dann auch mächtig an der Zanderrute. Langsame Fahrt weiter und die andere Rute schnell eingeholt. Und dann eine Viertelstunde Drill, schön vorsichtig, weil den wollt ich einfach haben. Ich vermutete die ganze Zeit einen stattlichen Hecht. Aber nix. Da lag ein Torpedo im Boot, mein lieber Schwan. 86 cm und 12 Pfund. Mein persönlicher Zanderrekord.
    Das war auch der Höhepunkt. Ich musste dann auch mal einen Familientag einlegen und ab diesem Zeitpunkt konnte man nur noch sporadisch rausfahren. Der Wind drehte auf Nordost in einer Stärke, dass es Schaumkronen gab und die Temperaturen fielen um ca. 5 Grad. Wer lange genug ans Wasser geht weiß, dass es jetzt ganz schwierig wird. Und so wird aus einer Woche Angelurlaub mal eben eine Woche mit  6 Fischen. Aber Spaß hat es wie immer gemacht.
    Mein Fazit: Kein einfaches Gewässer der Bolmen. Wenn man sich aber Mühe gibt und sich vorher über Angelmethoden, Beisszeiten etc. informiert und mit dem richtigen Equipment dabei ist, kann man hier schon was reißen. Nicht auszumalen, wenn man hier mal in eine richtige Beißphase gerät. Dann muss richtig was gehen. Die große Abhängigkeit vom Wetter wird mich wohl das nächste mal an einen kleineren See fahren lassen. Vielleicht auch ein paar Kilometer weiter ins Land, um dem doch schon ausgeprägten Tourismus zu entgehen. Gruezi


----------



## Bronni (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi,
  war Mitte bis Ende Mai am See. Meine Frau und ich haben max. 4 Stunden am Tag  geschleppt. In der zweiten Woche kam unser ältester Sohn noch hinzu und die Ausfahrten wurden etwas länger. Wir waren zum ersten Mal am Bolmen und es hat uns ausgesprochen gut gefallen. Das Haus, das Boot, der Motor war alles bestens. Unser Zielfisch war eindeutig der Hecht. Der Zalt , ca. 25 – 35 m hinter dem Boot geschleppt, war eindeutig der Bringer.
  Viele kleine Hechte, 70iger und 80iger und auch ein 97iger waren ganz heiß auf den Zalt.
  Viele Grüße und allen ein dickes Petri
  Bronni


----------



## bennson (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich werde mich mit wobblern 10-30 cm eindecken.
Ich werde Stellen wo es Bisse gab per GPS Makieren und dort mit Gufis 12 cm weiterfischen.

Was haltet ihr davon an solchen Stellen einen Köderfisch zu platzieren? ( Tot - lebending .. muss ich mich nochma Informieren )

Wie sieht es aus wenn wir Abends mit dem Boot draussen sind ( Falls es das Wetter erlaubt ) es dies erlaubt ?? Navigieren per GPS .. also kommen nachhause


----------



## Plötzenpussi (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Bjay:
Also Stellen weiter zu befischen, wo das Echolot Fisch anzeigt bzw. Bisse kamen macht schon Sinn. Entsprechend große Köderfische (wenn's auf Hecht geht) dort zu stellen natürlich auch (6-8m Tiefe, ein bis zwei Meter über Grund). Mit Gummifisch auf Zander, wenn es denn Zander sein soll, im Stillgewässer!? Einfach probieren. Sollte aber nicht unbedingt der Bringer sein. Tief geschleppte Wobbler 10-15 cm (siehe meinen letzten Beitrag) funktioniert recht gut. Mit dem Nachts unterwegs auf dem See sein dürfte nicht so das Problem sein. Bis ca. 23.00 Uhr sind die Sichtverhältnisse im SOmmer meist noch so gut, dass es auch ohne GPS klappen sollte. Ob es noch später Sinn macht keine Ahnung. Trinkt lieber ein Bier und steht morgens um 4.00 auf. Wenn Du eine Tiefenkarte im Vorfeld haben willst, schick mir per PN Deine E-Mail Adresse. Im Haus bei uns lag eine rum, die hab ich abfotografiert. Die Qualität ist recht gut. Gruezi


----------



## Chrism84 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

huhu,

ich bin vom 5. - 12. September 09 auf Bolmsö: www.freetravelnet.de 

Wir haben ein 20-PS Boot angemietet. Wie ist die Zeit im September am Bolmen? fängig?

Wie siehts am Westufer von Bolmsö (Skogen) mit Unterwassergebirge aus?

In welchen Tiefen sollten wir uns beim schleppen bewegen?


----------



## lorn (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

im september würde ich so 5-7m tief schleppen. große köder benutzen.


----------



## marlin2304 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Chrism84 schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> ich bin vom 5. - 12. September 09 auf Bolmsö: www.freetravelnet.de
> 
> ...



Huhu,

September ist sehr gut zum Schleppen auf Zander und als Beifang fängst du Hecht. 
4 -6 Wochen später ist es genau anders herum.
Schleppen würde ich in einer Tiefe von 5 - 10m.


----------



## Chrism84 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke für den Tipp.

Wie schleppt man so tief? Großen DAM-Effzett einfach auf gut Glück absinken lassen oder dem Wobbler noch ein Blei vorschalten?

Ist der See denn an den meisten Stellen so tief? Wie siehts mit Steinen aus, die bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche ragen?

Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit der Vertikalangelei gemacht? Wie schwer nehmt ihr an Gummifischen die Jig-köpfe?

Lohnt es sich im September nicht mehr flache Buchten mit Poppern zu befischen?


----------



## nani (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Chrism84 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Wie schleppt man so tief? Großen DAM-Effzett einfach auf gut Glück absinken lassen oder dem Wobbler noch ein Blei vorschalten?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, habe dieses Haus schon 3 mal gemietet und war sehr zufrieden damit.Auch das Boot ist klasse ist zwar ein 2-Takter aber lief immer recht zuverlässig(nur der Verbrauch ist recht hoch).Das Problem das wir da oben die letzten 2 Jahre hatten (war dieses Jahr anfang Juni da) ist das Wetter bzw. der Wind.Wenn du 14 Tage da bist und nur 3 Tage schleppen kannst ist das echt schlecht.Die Wellen sind dann so hoch das es unmöglich ist zu schleppen.Skogen ist scheinbar die Wetterseite wenn es da stürmt und du denkst du bist am Meer ist es in Tanacker ruhig wie auf einen Ententeich.Falls du noch mehr Infos haben willst kannst du dich ja melden.Kenne den See um Skogen herum eigentlich recht gut.  MFG   Andre


----------



## Schwede 84 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hey bin auch wieder zurück nach 2 wochen Bolmen 

kann nur sagen ich liebe schlechtes wetter letzte woche zu Midsommer nur sturm regen einfach schlecht bis auf einige stunden 

das heißt aber nicht das ich da zuhause im Haus sitze und warte das endlich schönes wetter kommt

Der Zander ist voll in gange Hechte geht so aber will diese dinger eigendlich hehe ( scherz)

Ostseite vom Bolmsö ist sehr gut am tage zwischen 5 und 8 m geschleppt am abend  2 bis 3 m 

wir hatten denke min 30 Zander über 60 cm viele kleine unter 40 cm 

Hechte waren im schnitt 50 cm nur ein 87 cm Hecht wollte dann doch mal beißen war aber alles nur beifang was hecht angeht

Mit köfi gehts auch aber dann nur am Morgen und bei schwachen bis Gar keinen wind da die drift zu heftig wird 

werde nächste woche nochmal hinfahren ist ja nicht weit weg und die sonne brennt denke da geht Abends ne ganze menge 

viel glück euch anderen 

ps 4 Fische wurden gegessen der rest schwimmt wieder


----------



## Varvio03 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo

Ich gebe dir mal meine eindrücke wieder die ich am Bolmen vom AALangeln hatte.Ob es nun verboten ist oder nicht lassen wir dahingestellt.Ich habe mich jeden abend ans Ufer gesetzt und 3 Ruten mit Tauwürmern rausgehauen.
Dann hatte ich immer so ca 1 Stunde wo die Aale liefen. Meist von 22-23 Uhr. dannach ging nichts mehr. In der einen Stunde hab ich dann 3-4 Stück gefangen.Ich war im Oktober da.Also denk ich mal das da im August auch mehr geht.


Gruß


----------



## marlin2304 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Chrism84 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Wie schleppt man so tief? Großen DAM-Effzett einfach auf gut Glück absinken lassen oder dem Wobbler noch ein Blei vorschalten?
> 
> ...




Es gibt fast von jedem Hersteller Wobbler die so tief laufen. z.B. von der Fa. Bomber der long A in 18cm läuft je nach Schleppgeschwindigkeit bis zu 9m tief.

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm


----------



## Chrism84 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Kupferblinkern am Bolmen? z. B. DAM EFFZETT...


----------



## marlin2304 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Chrism84 schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Kupferblinkern am Bolmen? z. B. DAM EFFZETT...




Am Bolmen nur Silber, an den Schären nur Kupfer.


----------



## Krüger82 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Am Bolmen nur Silber, an den Schären nur Kupfer.


 
Kannst du mir erklären warum???

Mfg


----------



## lorn (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir erklären warum???
> 
> Mfg



mhm ich denke mal, dass im bolmen sehr klares wasser ist und der silberne blinker so natürlicher aussieht. goldene blinker sollen ja auffallen und das ist im klaren wasser nicht nötig. 

wäre jetzt meine vermutung


----------



## Schwede 84 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Naja das wasser ist zwar sauber aber sehr dunkel durch den eisenhaltigen boden habe ich mir sagen lassen 

ist eher rötlich das wasser

Silber ist bei mir auch an erster stelle dann kommt grün was auch eigendlich immer geht


----------



## sigdir (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hihi,

wir sind eine Gruppe von 6 Anglern und wollen im August an den Bolmensee. Bräuchte eure Hilfe bzgl.

1. Wie sind die Fangaussichten im August (Zander, Hecht??)
2. Kennt jemand eine passende Unterkunft bei der man auch 3 Boote mit Außenborder mieten kann?

Dank vorab
Mathias


----------



## lorn (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hab hier mal nen paar interessante seiten für dich. musst da nur jeweils nach bootsverleih suchen.

http://www.seagrass.se/
http://www.bolmen.com/
http://www.ljungby.se/ger/Aktivitaten/


----------



## Schwede 84 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

www.Bolmstadsateri.se

sehr gut dort nur zu empfelen


----------



## lorn (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hab ma ne frage an alle bolmen-profis :m

hat schon wer erfahrung mit friedfischen am bolmen gemacht? welche köder laufen jetzt im juli am besten und kann man am bolmen auch gute schleien fangen?


----------



## Schwede 84 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Schleien habe ich noch keine gesehen soll es aber geben 

am besten maden rotwurm 

nen bissel fertig futter schön durchgesiebt und du bekommst deine fische


----------



## bennson (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So waren heute mal einkaufen .. folgendes habe ich schon zusammen .. müsste erstma fürn anfang reichen :vik:


----------



## daniel_ (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> So waren heute mal einkaufen .. folgendes habe ich schon zusammen .. müsste erstma fürn anfang reichen :vik:



Joa das sieht ja schon ganz gut aus.
So ein zwei große Magnums würd ich noch mitnehmen und nen Jerk...;-)

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi

joah packe mir noch welche ein. Habe ja noch zich Gufis.

Habe jetzt schon 3 Geräteboxen voll bis oben hin. Ausserdem haben die anderen Jungs auch noch genug ... 


Aber mitn Wetter sieht noch nicht so rosig aus?! Oder ist dies der Standart? Also die Mittelwerte um diese Jahreszeit sind höher....


----------



## Schwede 84 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

sieht doch schon ganz gut aus 

das ist meine kleine bolmen kiste falls ihr mal schauen wollt




DSC019112.jpg (46,0 KB)


----------



## Hechtilein (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Angel nur ich mit großen Ködern???

Finde das alles sehr klein!!!


----------



## bennson (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hmm bei mir 20 - 30 cm .. zu klein .. war schon fast das größte...


----------



## Schwede 84 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

naja wenn man nur auf zander aus ist dann ist das die kiste die du brauchst 

habe für hecht ne andere kiste da sind dann die großen |bla:

angel auf zander nur mit max 14cm großen woblern 

habe aber selbst mit diesen woblern hechte gefangen die ü 1m waren 

meißt in ca 6 m tiefe beim schleppen


----------



## bennson (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Merkt ihr große Unterschiede beim Schleppen mit Motor oder Paddel ?


----------



## Schwede 84 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja man schwitzt nicht so schnell und du hast immer die selbe geschwindigkeit und ich denke nach 2 km geht da nicht mehr soviel vorallem wenn wind ist und wenn du weit auf dem see bist würde ich ohne motor nicht rausfahren ist zu gefärlich der Bolmen kann sich sehr schnell veränderen aber nicht zum guten wellen über 1m ist da kein problem also aufpassen 

hab es mal mit paddeln versucht 

ist nicht so mein ding


----------



## weberei (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

war bis heute früh für 14 tage am Bolmen, Haus in Skogen gehabt.

Wetter: etwa 5 Tage schön, 5 Tage bedeckt, 4 Tage Regen also eher mittelmäßig...

Teilweise war es recht windig, sodass es wellig war, diese machten uns aber nur an einem Tag sehr zu schaffen, sonst eher kein Problem (Boot mit Motor 8 PS hatten wir). Aber die Wellen können echt binnen 5 Minuten viel stärker werden!!! Man muss schon gut aufpassen.

Da es aber ein Familienurlaub war, haben wir nur so 2-3 Stunden täglich geangelt, meist ab 19 oder 20 Uhr. Dem entsprechend gab es nur 3 kleine Fischchen (ok, wir waren auch 4 Angelanfänger ohne Echolot und Gewässerkenntnis), haben uns aber trotzdem drüber gefreut! 2x Zander 29 und 35 cm, einmal Barsch 21 cm. 
Die Stelle war vom Hafen Skogen nach norden ca 5 Minuten Fahrt. Dort haben wir alle 3 Fische gefangen. Die Köder waren: 29cm Zander und 21 cm Barsch: 20g (10cm langer) Zocker/Pilker silber, 35 cm Zander: roter Spinner Größe 2.
Fast hätte es noch einen 4. Fisch gegeben, der einem weiß/blau/roten GuFi 7 cm bis an die Oberfläche folgte, kurz biss und saß aber auch genauso schnell wieder ab war  konnte nicht so schnell anschlagen ... Naja was solls

Ich als Anfänger war sehr glücklich, alle 3 Fische habe ich gefangen. Ich weiß, dass ich sicher einiges falsch gemacht habe, zb am Anfang beim Schleppen die wobbler zu weit oben gehabt (falsches Material gekauft) usw aber es hat trotzdem sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Wer mehr wissen will, bitte fragt nach!

LG


----------



## lorn (1. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

so ich war auch 2 wochen am bolmen. der see ist ohne echolot echt schwer zu befischen. konnten so aber trotzdem hechte bis 70cm fangen. zander hatten wir nur 2 unter 50cm und etwa 15 kleine barsche auf nen 15cm langen gufi der fast genauso groß war wie die barsche^^. also raubfischmäßig so lala.

aber für brassenfans ist der bolmen ein paradies :m. wir hatten etwa 10brassen über 2kilo. 7 über 1,5kilo und noch etwa 4-5 zwischen 1-1,5kilo. die brassen dort sind tolle kämpfer an einer dünnen matchrute.

achja wir waren in odensjö nahe lidhult.


----------



## Schwede 84 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hast du auf zander geschleppt oder nur mit guFi 

ich werde morgen in der frühe rausfahren mal sehen was so geht am donnerstag hatte ich 2 schöne Hechte von 81cm und 86 cm 

aber leider nur 3 kleine zander 

werde morgen hoffe estwas mehr glück haben das wetter ist morgen bestimmt besser als Donnerstag


----------



## lorn (1. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

bist du grad am bolmen? an welcher ecke genau? das wetter war bis heute ziehmlich ******* da oben^^

also unser bester köder auf zander waren kleine wobbler von berkley aus der frenzy reihe geschleppt


----------



## Schwede 84 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

nein ich bin in Halmstad wohne hier brauche aber nur 45 min bis zum Bolmen das wetter ist eigendlich ganz gut nur etwas bedeckt morgen soll es nicht regnen also ab morgen 7 uhr bin ich auf dem see

bin auf der Ostseite Bomstad


----------



## lorn (2. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

oh du wohnst in halmstad^^. waren dort am strand is echt schön #6.

wenn du mal auf brassen angeln willst kann ich dir nur die bucht bei odensjö auf der westseite fast ganz im süden. am ende dieser bucht ist eine kleine insel etwa 10m vom ufer entfernt. wenn man kurz vor dieser insel angelt, fängt man richtig fette brassen (war bei mir jedenfalls so^^).

viel glück bei den zandern #6


----------



## Chrism84 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Zu den Brassen hab ich ne Frage... schmecken die? und wie zubereitet?

Oder fangt ihr die nur um die dann wieder schwimmen zu lassen?


----------



## lorn (2. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

brassen schmecken richtig lecker. nur haben sie leider üppig gräten. wir haben den brassen immer entschuppt, dann kopf, schwanz und alle flossen ab, bisschen in mehl gewendet und in butter gebraten. ist zwar eine ziehmliche pulelei^^ aber schmecken tut es super. aber keine sorge ich habe den großteil der brassen wieder die freiheit geschenkt :vik:


----------



## Schwede 84 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Naja Brassen ist eher ne plage habe schön öfter beim Schleppen welche gehakt da freut man sich über einen großen zander und was ist es ne Brasse

war gestern 8 stunden auf dem Bolmen west und ostseite   ostseite war besser habe 4 zander gefangen die zwischen 57 und 68cm lagen und 6 hechte wobei 4 davon eher bessere Barsche waren nur einer war gut mi 84cm und nen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht hab ich mir auch noch eingefangen 

Kann nur sagen am tage ist die Ostseite von Bolmsö besser habe zwischen 4 und 7 m geschleppt die meißten Fische aber auf 7 m gefangen 

mußte leider eher nachhause ein bekannter hat abends auf der westseite sehr gut im flachem gefangen zwischen 2 und 4 m war es sehr gut


----------



## lorn (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

das brassen ne plage sind is mir auch klar ich habe ja auch nur gesagt, dass sie lecker sind#6


----------



## Schwede 84 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

naja es gehts aber das ist geschmackssache 

werde morgen Nachmittag nochmal hinfahren heut ist ..... wetter nur regen morgen soll es besser sein denke das gegen abend dann ganz gut was geht


wo hast du geschleppt  

hast du abends auch geschleppt in welcher tiefe und was für köder (größe)

nur 2 zander ist etwas wenig für die ganze zeit


----------



## Chrism84 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Und wie geht Ihr auf Brassen? Mit Pose? Oder Wurm auf Grund?


----------



## weberei (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> wo hast du geschleppt
> 
> hast du abends auch geschleppt in welcher tiefe und was für köder (größe)
> 
> nur 2 zander ist etwas wenig für die ganze zeit



bezieht sich das auf mich?

falls ja, dann kann ich sagen:
da wir fast nur abends geangelt haben, haben wir auch abends geschleppt 
unsere Wobbler waren die DAM Wobbler:

http://www.amazon.de/Angelshop-Berger-DAM-Wobblersortiment-klein/dp/B000P0FD3O/ref=pd_sim_sg_2
(Produktbeschreibungen
DAM universelles Wobblersortiment
Länge 6-9 cm ( ohne Schaufel 5- 6,5cm )
Tauchtiefe 0,5- 1,5m)

http://www.amazon.de/Angelshop-Berger-DAM-Wobblersortiment-groß/dp/B000P0GYY6/ref=pd_bxgy_sg_img_b
(Produktbeschreibungen
DAM universelles Wobblersortiment
Länge 9- 12 cm
Tauchtiefe 1,0- 2,0m)


Ja, 2 Zander sind mit Sicherheit wenig. Aber es war das erste mal, dass ich geangelt habe, also habe ich eigendlich nicht allzuviel erwartet. Vielleicht habe ich acuh nur die falsche Stelle befischt ?!


Naja was solls. Gefreut habe ich mich trotzdem und Spaß gemacht hats auch 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gös-Catcher (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich würde sagen bei den Wobblern bzw. besser gesagt bei den Tauchtiefen grenzt es ja gerade zu an ein Wunder das du überhaupt einen Zander gefangen hast. . .


----------



## Schwede 84 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

nein es war nicht auf dich bezogen 

aber die Wobbler sind wirklich nicht das wahre aber das wirst du das nächstemal besser machen 

Die Brassen kannst du ganz einfach mit der stippe fangen etwas Futter und Maden mehr brauchst du nicht suche dir ne stelle die etwas tiefer ist


Die beste stelle die ich am Bolmen kenne ist bei hinter der Brücke zu Bolmsö links da wo man die Boote zu wasser lassen kann vom steg aus vor der schilfkannte wollten da Köderfische fangen im Mai und konnten uns vor großen wirklich großen Brassen kaum retten


----------



## lorn (3. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wir waren ganz im südwesten also die andere seeseite von ljyungby sozusagen. dabei hatten wir nur nen 4ps motor was meiner meinung nach viel zu wenig ist und wir uns somit auf ein kleines gebiet beschränken mussten. geschleppt wurde mit kleineren wobblern in signalfarben. ich denke für profis waren unsere fänge eher schlecht, aber ich war zufrieden.

zu den brassen: geht auf alles. die sind da so gierig. am besten haben wir aber auf made-mais kombi an einer 2+2 wagglerpose knapp über grund, gefangen.


----------



## mkl1611 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo zusammen, waren auch vom 18.07. - 01.08. am Bolmen in Skogen.
Waren meist abends und früh mit zwei Booten draußen zum schleppen.
Waren 6 Mann und haben insgesamt ca. 60 Zander (größte nur 58, viele sehr kleine), 40 Hechte (3 über 70 auch viele kleine) und ca. 20 Barsche gefangen.
Wetter war ja wirklich nicht berauschend, aber bis auf 2 - 3 Ausnahmen konnte man schon  raus fahren.
Waren das 6. mal vor Ort, Stückzahl war in Ordnung, erstmals haben wir mehr Zander als Hecht gefangen, allerdings waren die Größen nicht so wie wir uns erhofft haben.
War trotzdem ein schöner Urlaub.


----------



## weberei (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Gös-Catcher schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen bei den Wobblern bzw. besser gesagt bei den Tauchtiefen grenzt es ja gerade zu an ein Wunder das du überhaupt einen Zander gefangen hast. . .




Ich habe keinen der Fische mit einem Wobbler gefangen, sondern von den 3 Fischen 2 auf einen Pilker, einen auf einen Spinner (siehe letzter Beitrag Seite 6)


----------



## Chrism84 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wie sieht es denn da mit Köfis aus? Lassen die sich gut fangen? und wie fängt man mit Köfis? z B mit dem Drachkovitch-System den Boden abklopfen? Oder einfach abends an der Pose...

Ich bin vom 5.9-12.09 in Skogen


Noch was ganz anderes:

Was kosten am Bolmen die Fiskekarts pro Nase und Woche?


----------



## Schwede 84 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

DIe jahreskarte kostet 500 kronen muß ehrlich sagen wochenkarte weiß ich gar nicht habe ich nie gekauft muß mir aber ne neu Kaufen sehe ich gerade meine ist abgelaufen hehe

Köderfische geht teilweise ganz einfach oder du mußt ewig suchen am besten ne schilfkannte mit dem Boot anfahren nen bissel futter und maden dann sollte es gehen 


habe bisher nur mit Pose auf dem see und nen halben meter über grund oder auf grund mit Köderfisch geangelt ansonsten nur schleppen oder Gummifisch wobei Schleppen besser ist 


mkl1611 	 		*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*
 		Hallo zusammen, waren auch vom 18.07. - 01.08. am Bolmen in Skogen.
Waren meist abends und früh mit zwei Booten draußen zum schleppen.
Waren 6 Mann und haben insgesamt ca. 60 Zander (größte nur 58, viele sehr kleine), 40 Hechte (3 über 70 auch viele kleine) und ca. 20 Barsche gefangen.
Wetter war ja wirklich nicht berauschend, aber bis auf 2 - 3 Ausnahmen konnte man schon  raus fahren.
Waren das 6. mal vor Ort, Stückzahl war in Ordnung, erstmals haben wir mehr Zander als Hecht gefangen, allerdings waren die Größen nicht so wie wir uns erhofft haben.
War trotzdem ein schöner Urlaub. 	


hoffe ihr habt die kleinen dinger auch wieder zurückgesetzt |bigeyes


----------



## weberei (5. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@ Chrism84

wir haben eine *Familien Karte* gekauft. Diese läuft *1 Jahr* und es können beliebig viele Personen, die vorher angegeben werden müssen, auf diese Karte angeln. Preis: *600 SEK ~ 60€*

dann gibt es eine *Einzelkarte* für *1 Woche*, auf die laut eines Infoplakates ("Pro Karte dürfen 2 Personen angeln, pro Person maximal 2 Angeln, pro Boot auch 2 Angeln" etwa so stand das da, wenn ich michnicht irre) 2 Personen angeln dürfen. Preis: *250 SEK ~ 25 €*

Am besten, du kaufst deine Karte in Tannacker im Supermarkt. Dort haben wir sie auch gekauft. Dahin ist es am kürzesten von Skogen aus. Auch mit dem Fahrrad schnell zu erreichen (etwa 10 Minuten, 5km)

Kein Gewähr für alle Angaben !!!


----------



## mkl1611 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@Schwede 84

Klar doch, die kleinen schwimmen wieder, viel ist nicht in der Pfanne gelandet, da sieht es doch wenigstens für die Zukunft mit dem Fischbestand nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Schwede 84 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

fahre gleich los mal schauen was die Zander haute so sagen hehe

ist schon wieder so warm hoffen die haben sich nicht verkrochen bei scheiß wetter ist es einfach am besten mit Zander am Bolmen


----------



## Schwede 84 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So bin gerade rein 

nach gefühlten 100 km schleppen hat sich der Bolmen dann doch entschlossen mir ein paar fische zu gönnen 

Habe gegen 20 uhr endlich denersten Zander heute gefangen

insgesamt habe ich 5 Zander und 3 Hechte fangen können leider waren nur 2 zander ordentlich im Fleich mit 67 und 71 cm die Hechte waren ganz gute alle zwischen 69 und 82 cm 

Alles in tiefen um die 2 bis 4,5 m gefangen in den tiefen zonen war nichts los 

werde am freitag für das ganze wochenende hinfahren mal sehen was geht denke es wird besser das wetter soll schlechter werden zum wochende


----------



## bennson (8. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo !

Bin auch wieder zurück.

jeden Tag gab es kleine Hechte und Zander.

Bei uns ging im Flachen garnichts und Fisch gabs nur im tiefen.

Größte Zander war 60 und Hecht leider ca 40. Naja dafür war die Landschaft ziemlich toll.

Haben auch mehr Zander als hecht gehabt.

Bester Köder war der balzer colonel bachforelle 11cm den ich leider irgentwie verlegt hatte #q dort waren min 3 dicke zander dran wobei nur einer das boot erreicht hatte.

an die größeren köder gingen nur kleine ran XD

Poppen auf Barsch war der Hammer .. richtig spannend hätte ich nie gedacht die die kleinen Barsche überhaupt Popper angreifen . aber hat spaß gemacht.. die kollegen haben sich sogar große gufis reingeballert

Achso dicke Rotaugen und Brassen gingen auch ohne Probleme.
Erste Rotauge hing 5-10 sec nachm auswerfen auf Dendro.
Dendros gehen am besten da dauert der erste biss keine 5 min.

Bilder folgen noch

grüße


// achja was wichtig war : an hellen tagen aufjedenfall sehr dunkele köder verweden hatten leider keinen ausser den besagten .. an regentagen gingen schockfarben gut !


----------



## isi 81 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

;+Passt evt. nicht ganz hier rein aber ich versuch es doch mal.

Fahre im Sept. auch nach Schweden zum Angeln, möchte mir zum schleppen Rutenhalter besorgen wir haben Lindner Boote bei der Unterkunft dabei. Nun meine Frage ! Wie stark ist die Bordwand dieser o.g. Boote bzw der obere Rand #c??? Damit ich die Verschraubung der Rutenhalter  drüber kriege und keinen Fehlkauf tätige

Hoffe es kann mir jemand Antworten

Danke


----------



## bennson (11. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hier ein Foto

Grüße


----------



## pikepirate (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@ isi 81

vor dem Problem standen wir auch als wir das erste mal am Bolmen waren. (Bolmen Marin, auch Lindner-Boote)
Die Bordwand ist aus Alu und total dünn, der Bordrand allerdings ziemlich breit. Meinen günstigen gekauften Rutenhalter konnte ich gar nicht anbauen, und schleppen ohne Rutenhalter geht garnicht. Deshalb hatte ich mir für die nächsten male einen selbstbebaut. war hier im Forum auch schon mal Thema (Bootsrutenhalter selber bauen), oder so, mal sehen ob ich da noch was finde.
Auf alle Fälle solltest du unbedingt darauf achten, daß die
Spannweite der Schraubzwinge weit genug auseinander geht,
und dir ein paar Holzstücke mit nehmen, um sie an der Bordwand unterzulegen, da du sonst die Schraubzwinge nicht zukriegst.
Hab gestern auf www.bissclips.tv zufällig mal rumgestöbert und
in deren "Technik-rubrik" basteln die Jungs auch irgendwelche Halter an Lindner-Aluboote. Kannst ja mal schauen, nicht wegen den Haltern aber da kannst du dir ein gutes Bild über die Bordwand der Alu.Boote machen.
Erst mal viel Spaß am Bolmen, war schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr dort und hab verdammt Sehnsucht.


----------



## bennson (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

gibts eig die möglichkeit am Bolmen sich stärkere Boote zu mieten?


----------



## Schwede 84 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

www.Bolmstadsateri.se  super Häuser voll ausgerüstet und sehr gute Boote bin dort immer wenn ich am Bolmen bin eigeendlich immer 

von dort ist es auch nicht weit weg zu den Zander stellen


----------



## bennson (12. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hatten von dem kollegen unser boot .. netter kerl und spricht super english ... nach einen stärkeren boot habe ich garnicht bei ihm gefragt


achso ... wo sind denn deine zander stellen ? vllt hatte man ja die gleichen ^^


----------



## Schwede 84 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Achso ihr wart bei Phillip in welchem Haus habt ihr gewohnt


----------



## bennson (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

also es war so : als wir in ljungby bei touristservice ankamen sagte man uns das das boot beim sturm weggetrieben oder gestohlen worden sei. dann meinte sie, sie hat ne idee und rufte ihn an und er hatte eins für uns... zum glück .. aber die häuser sehen schon nicht übel aus


----------



## Schwede 84 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja sind ja auch noch nicht so alt die 2 großen am see sind super bin da meißstens bezahle auch viel weniger als andere 

kenne ihn ja schon seit 3 jahren von dort gehts dann immer zum Angeln kann von dort aus schnell auf die westseite und auf die ostseite des sees liegt eigendlich sehr gut


----------



## isi 81 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@ pikepirate

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Tipps hast du vielleicht auch eine Ahnung wie breit der Rand ungefähr ist und ob ich mit einer 5 cm Öffnungsweite vom Rutenhalter auskomme?????;+


----------



## Chrism84 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

stärkere Boote gibts in Skogen... www.freetravelnet.de

10 und ein ganz neues 25 PS Boot... ist ein HR Boat 435 cs


----------



## bennson (21. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hab hier noch zwei schöne fotos .. alben link poste ich später wenn ich alle bilder zusammen habe...










grüße


----------



## Schwede 84 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

sehr schön


----------



## Schwede 84 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Chrism84 schrieb:


> stärkere Boote gibts in Skogen... www.freetravelnet.de
> 
> 10 und ein ganz neues 25 PS Boot... ist ein HR Boat 435 cs




Ist aber teuer dort und lange nicht so gut wie bei Fillip


----------



## pikepirate (24. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@ isi 81,
sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte, hab länger nicht mehr reingeschaut.
5 cm Öffnungsweite langt definitiv nicht !
wie breit der Rand genau ist weiss ich jetzt nicht, aber ich glaub du brauchst min. 10 cm.
bei Stollenwerk (www.raubfisch.com) haben die so ein Modell,
daß sich so weit öffnen lässt, kannst ja mal schauen, oder du bastelst dir eins, ist billiger.

erst mal, viele Grüße vom Pirat

@ bjay

Weltklasse Foto von dem Zander:m


----------



## bennson (24. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

danke !

er war mein erster maßiger Zander und zudem habe ich auch zum ersten mal Zander gegessen und er war wirklich lecker.


----------



## Lofote (28. August 2009)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Bolmen-Angler

Ich bin gestern für einen Kumpel, welcher mit Freunden an den Bolmen wollte, eingesprungen.

Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips und Ratschläge geben worauf ich bei der Geräte und Köderauswahl achten sollte??

Wie man mir sagte fahren wir in den südlichen Bereich des Sees und es soll wohl viel auf Hecht geschleppt werden.

Ich selbst bin kein großer Freund davon, fische lieber Vertikal oder mit Dropshot auf Barsch und Zander.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich hier ein paar Tips bekommen könnte!!!

Grüße
Lofote


----------



## bennson (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Huhu

ich bin wie gesagt am 14-28.08 wieder oben und brauche noch ein 2tes Boot mit mind 10PS.

Bolmstadt Säteri liest die mails aber hat bis jetzt noch nicht geantwortet.
Bolmen Camping haben nur 4,40m und 2,5 PS HAHAH ... bitte helft mir

danke

// habe doch eine Antwort erhalten.. 250€ 15 PS 1 Woche ... vllt kann ich da nochwas hinbiegen


----------



## Sakier (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin ! 
Bin auch vom 14-28.08 oben ,nur am Unnen , vllt kann man ja mal Seeübergreifende Touren machen


----------



## fishwert (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> ja sind ja auch noch nicht so alt die 2 großen am see sind super bin da meißstens bezahle auch viel weniger als andere
> 
> kenne ihn ja schon seit 3 jahren von dort gehts dann immer zum Angeln kann von dort aus schnell auf die westseite und auf die ostseite des sees liegt eigendlich sehr gut



Hallo Schwede 84,

bin auch Ende Mai in einem der beiden großen Häuser (Filip) am Bolmen.
Wir haben auch 2 10PS-Boote reservieren lassen. Weißt Du ob Filip's Boote auch Rutenhalter für's Schleppen eingebaut haben?

@bjay
Du könntest es aber auch wissen, oder?

Danke!

VG
Dieter


----------



## Schwede 84 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey nicht alle boote haben rutenhalter kann es dir aber nicht genau sagen da ich schon ne weile nicht da gewesen bin zuviel eis  bringe zur sicherheit welche mit bin mir aber sicher das er noch welche rumliegen hat 

Ich will dieses we mal hin und gucken wie dick das eis noch ist jetzt sind die Hechte so richtig wild denke da ist ne gute chance zurzeit wieder einen von den großen zu bekommen im Nissan und Ätran gehts schon los die ersten Krokodile wurden schon gefangen


----------



## fishwert (23. März 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> Hey nicht alle boote haben rutenhalter kann es dir aber nicht genau sagen da ich schon ne weile nicht da gewesen bin zuviel eis  bringe zur sicherheit welche mit bin mir aber sicher das er noch welche rumliegen hat
> 
> Ich will dieses we mal hin und gucken wie dick das eis noch ist jetzt sind die Hechte so richtig wild denke da ist ne gute chance zurzeit wieder einen von den großen zu bekommen im Nissan und Ätran gehts schon los die ersten Krokodile wurden schon gefangen



Danke für die Info!

Ok, dann wünsche ich dir Petri Heil & tight lines!
Und gib bitte danach kurz Bescheid wie's aktuell am Bolmen aussieht und ob fangmäßig was ging.

VG
Dieter


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

so war am sAMSTAG AM BOLMEN der immernoch 15 cm eis hat krass denke aber das bei den temp bis Ostern das angeln möglich ist werde am freitag Fillip mal anrufen und fragen wie es aussieht


----------



## fishwert (29. März 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wirklich erstaunlich!!! |bigeyes
Ich hoffe nur dass ich nicht auch noch Ende Mai mit dem Eisbrecher vorfahren muß


----------



## Schwede 84 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

denke ich nicht evtl sieht es am we besser aus wenn dann noch nicht in 2 wochen bestimmt

fahre selber in 2 wochen nach norwegen helgoy mal sehen was das für ein trip wird 

Werde mich melden wenn der see befahrbar ist hoffe bald


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So 

war letztes we endlich mal wieder am Bolmen 
war gar nicht so einfach was an den haken zu bekommen das wasser ist noch sehr kühl und die Hechte sind teils noch beim Laichen oder beginnen jetzt erst 

In den flachen Buchten konnte ich 2 verhaften aber auch im tiefen 

werde dieses we wieder hinfahren und mir das Schauspiel mal anschauen die tage sind jetzt viel wärmer als letzte woche gewesen denke das viele Hechte jetzt zurzeit am Laichen sind 

denke das we wird besser werden hoffe ich mal hehe :q

wenn nicht dann sicher in 1 woche 

an der Küste bei uns konnte ich gestern den ersten Hornhecht fangen dazu noch ein paar schöne platten mal sehen wie sich das die nächsten tage entwickelt


----------



## daniel_ (29. April 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> So
> 
> war letztes we endlich mal wieder am Bolmen
> war gar nicht so einfach was an den haken zu bekommen das wasser ist noch sehr kühl und die Hechte sind teils noch beim Laichen oder beginnen jetzt erst
> ...




Hast die Wasser Temperatur mal gemessen?
Wenn nicht dann mess Sie bitte mal an diesem WE.
Wäre super,

Danke & Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hab sie nicht gemessen Schätze aber das es so ca 10C gewesen sind evtl ein wenig mehr 

wo willst du hin auch zum Bolmen sag bescheid evtl. können wir ja ne runde zusammen rausfahren wohne nur 45 min mit dem Auto vom Bolmen bin immer bei fillip www.bolmstadsäteri.se


----------



## daniel_ (30. April 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> Hab sie nicht gemessen Schätze aber das es so ca 10C gewesen sind evtl ein wenig mehr
> 
> wo willst du hin auch zum Bolmen sag bescheid evtl. können wir ja ne runde zusammen rausfahren wohne nur 45 min mit dem Auto vom Bolmen bin immer bei fillip www.bolmstadsäteri.se



Meinst schon so "warm"?
Ne ich will Ende nächste Woche hoch in die nähe von Filipstad.
Wollten auf dem Rückweg mal wieder am Bolmen halten...


----------



## Schwede 84 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja denke schon im freiwasser bestimmt noch etwas kälter aber in den Buchten bestimmt 10C


----------



## daniel_ (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> ja denke schon im freiwasser bestimmt noch etwas kälter aber in den Buchten bestimmt 10C



Mess mal bitte die temp. wenn du dies WE hin fährst.
Danke...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## fishwert (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> ......
> wo willst du hin auch zum Bolmen sag bescheid evtl. können wir ja ne runde zusammen rausfahren wohne nur 45 min mit dem Auto vom Bolmen bin immer bei fillip www.bolmstadsäteri.se





Hi Schwede84,

ich bin ab dem 22.05 am Bolmen. Und "schlage" sogar direkt bei Filip/bolmstadsäteri auf #6 |wavey:
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn wir uns mal treffen könnten und gemeinsam den Bolmen "aufackern". Wir sind zwar eine etwas größere Truppe, davon 4 Angler, aber dass soll Dir jetzt keinen Schrecken einjagen |supergri
Wenn Du möchtest, gib mir bitte Deine Handy-Nr., ich werde Dich dann anpeilen.

VG
Dieter


----------



## Schwede 84 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo ja können wir gerne machen fahre moregen wieder hin heute ist das wetter einfach zum Ko......... und ich war krank die woche will es nicht übertreiben 

letzte woche war es noch schwer was zu fangen aber es ging denke diese woche also morgen wird es richtig abgehen die woche war warm genug denke die gädda sind endlich fertig

Die zander waren so gut wie gar nicht zu sehen denke aber in den nächsten wochen wird sich das auch ändern

Morgen soll es bewölkt sein und leichter ostwind perfekte bedingungen denke da wird was gehen melde mich morgen


----------



## Lasko (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Bin gerade vom Asnen zurück gekommen - in Buchten lag die Wassertemperatur bei etwa 11,5°C und im "Freiwasser" bei guten 10°C. Denke, dass es am Bolmen ähnlich sein wird.
Hecht lief super, Zander überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Schwede 84 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So bin wieder zurück 

war ein super tag am Bolmen die ersten 2 stunden dachte ich ******* die biester wollen nicht

Dann der blitz stelle wechseln also mit vollgas auf die nordseite vom Bolmen gleich hinter der Brücke zu Bolmsö stoppppppppppppppp  sicheln auf dem echolot 16 m tief und alles voll fisch auf 6 m da muß ich doch mal schaun 20 gramm gummi angebastellt und runter gings sofort beim runterlassen der erste anfasser nix mist nochmal 2 versuch runter und ah was seh ich da ein kleiner hecht naja nochmal muß dazu sagen wir sind gedrifftet aber der schwarm von kleinfischen wollte einfach nicht aufhören wir konnten in 1 stunde 7 Hechte und 2 Barsche fangen leider waren die Hechte keine Monster aber was solls spass macht es schon hehe 

So dann ging es weiter richtung norden die Temp wurde immer höher 11 grad im Norden von Bolmsö 7 bis 9 im süden von Bolmsö 

Zander wollten heute überhaupt nicht schade 

wir konnten heute bei sonnschein wenig wind insg. 13 Hechte und 4 Barsche fangen denke aber es wird in 1 bis 2 wochen noch viel besser werden denke die großen sind noch nicht ganz fertig mit dem Laichen sprich da ist noch luft nach oben 


lyngby 003 (Medium).jpg

lyngby 006 (Medium).jpg

danach war der Akku alle |uhoh: so ist das wenn man schnell zu see will 

Betrachtet diesen Daumen der Haken war bis anschlag im Fleisch und der fisch hing noch am Wobbler kann ich nicht weiter empfehlen


----------



## daniel_ (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> So bin wieder zurück
> 
> war ein super tag am Bolmen die ersten 2 stunden dachte ich ******* die biester wollen nicht
> 
> ...




Besten Dank.
Super Infos.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## fishwert (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> .....
> wir konnten heute bei sonnschein wenig wind insg. 13 Hechte und 4 Barsche fangen denke aber es wird in 1 bis 2 wochen noch viel besser werden denke die großen sind noch nicht ganz fertig mit dem Laichen sprich da ist noch luft nach oben
> ..........
> Betrachtet diesen Daumen der Haken war bis anschlag im Fleisch und der fisch hing noch am Wobbler kann ich nicht weiter empfehlen



Hi "alter Schwede",

zum "warm werden" ganz schön ordentlich was Du da gefangen hast #6
Die Großen können sich ruhig sogar noch 3 Wochen Zeit lassen, denn dann sind wir endlich vor Ort um damit dann auch Bekanntschaft zu machen :q

Und bis dahin hoffe ich hast Du deinen Daumenschmerz schon wieder vergessen so dass wir dann gemeinsam voll angreifen können #a

VG
Dieter

PS. Du kannst ja schon mal ordentlich "anfüttern", damit's dann auch ordentlich läuft |thinkerg:


----------



## fishwert (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi "Schwede 84",

wie sieht denn die Planung für dieses Wochenende aus? Willst Du wieder einen Ausritt an den Bolmen machen? #:
Wenn ja, dann hast Du von mir ein dickes PETRI HEIL :vik:
Und freue mich schon auf Deine frischen & aktuellen Updates zum Bolmen :m

VG
Dieter


----------



## Schwede 84 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hi

habe dieses we leider keine zeit gehabt bin auf der Suche nach einem Boot war die unterwegs und habe evtl. was gefunden |bla:

Ab Mittwoch werde ich bis Sonntag am Bolmen sein will es mit Köderfisch versuchen hab da einige sehr schöne stellen gefunden die sehr vielversprechend aussehen hoffe das ich vorher genug köderfische bekomme hab zum glück ein neues wurfnetz damit ging es bisher immer gut 

Das wetter ist zurzeit sehr bescheiden soll aber die woche besser werden denke bis zum 20 wird es wieder top sein 


heute will ich eigendlich nur schauen ob die Hornis richtig da sind 

dann 3 tage Arbeiten und ab zum Bolmen 

was  willst du für ruten Köder usw mitbringen


----------



## fishwert (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> .......
> Ab Mittwoch werde ich bis Sonntag am Bolmen sein will es mit Köderfisch versuchen hab da einige sehr schöne stellen gefunden die sehr vielversprechend aussehen ......
> Das wetter ist zurzeit sehr bescheiden soll aber die woche besser werden denke bis zum 20 wird es wieder top sein
> heute will ich eigendlich nur schauen ob die Hornis richtig da sind
> ...



Hejsan,
wir haben uns vorgenommen sowohl zu Schleppen als auch zu Spinnen. Entsprechend werden wir längere Ruten (3m und mehr) mit höherem WG (über 100g) dabei haben, aber auch solche zum (Boots)Spinnfischen (ca. 2,40m mit WG bis zu 80g).
Ködermäßig sind wir eigentlich mit (fast) der gesamten Vielfalt der Kunstköder für Räuber ausgestattet (außer solche zum Jerken - die Angeltechnik haben wir leider nicht drauf): von Blinker über Spinner/Spinnerbaits, Wobbler in allen möglichn Größen, Gummis (sehr Variantenreich), usw.
Also wenn's darum gehen würde dass man beim Angeln belohnt wird für Masse&Klasse der Köder, dann sollten wir gute bis sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen |asmil:

Hab's auch in den Wetterprognosen gesehen dass das Wetter die letzten und die nä. Tage nicht so berauschend aussieht |gr:
D.h. ja dass das schöne Wetter womöglich auf uns wartet :q

Und wie war's heute mit der "Begutachtung der Hornis"? Ist Dir evtl. was besonderes aufgefallen?

Wäre klasse wenn Du nä. We, nach Deinem mehrtägigen Angeltörn, kurz über die gemachte Erfahrung (und Erfolge) berichtest #6

In diesem Sinne PETRI HEIL & bis die Tage!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Schwede 84 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Die hornis sind gut in gange hat spass gemacht

Das wetter ist seit heute wieder ganz gut soll sogar sehr sonnig die nächsten tage werden hoffe das bleibt dann auch so das wasser muß wärmer werden 


Zurzeit reichen zum schleppen wobbler bis zu einer lauftiefe von 4 m habe sogar Hechte gefangen die bei 11m tiefe auf einen miniwobbler auf 1m Lauftiefe gebissen haben 

sobald das wasser wärmer wird was ja recht schnell bei guten wetter gehen kann dann brauchst du wobbler ca 10 bis 15cm lang und mit einer Lauftiefe von 6 bis 8m da die großen dann doch eher tiefer stehen und zander am tage sowieso  

Aber das wird sich ja noch rausstellen mal sehen was die woche bringt


mfg Marcel


----------



## fishwert (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi Marcel,

ich hoffe wir kommen noch rechtzeitig rauf, wenn die Gäddas noch ordentlich Fresslaune haben. |kopfkrat
Und dass ohne dass wir unbedingt die tiefsten Stellen des Sees aufackern müssen um ein paar Bisse zu registrieren #c
Waren letztes mal auch schon etwas spät dran #q

VG&Viel Spaß noch!
Dieter


----------



## Schwede 84 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Habe heute mit einem Kumpel gesprochen der war gestern und heute da konnte einige Hechte Fangen alle zwischen 2 und 5m tiefe der see hat jetzt 12 grad im schnitt er konnte sogar ne forelle fangen wie ich letztes jahr an der selben stelle jetzt weiß ich wo ich die nächten tage etwas mehr angeln werde


----------



## fishwert (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> Habe heute mit einem Kumpel gesprochen der war gestern und heute da konnte einige Hechte Fangen alle zwischen 2 und 5m tiefe der see hat jetzt 12 grad im schnitt er konnte sogar ne forelle fangen wie ich letztes jahr an der selben stelle jetzt weiß ich wo ich die nächten tage etwas mehr angeln werde



dann freue ich mich umso mehr auf das Treffen mit Dir #v 
- somit hätten wir ja dann schon einen echten Bolmen-Insider in unseren Reihen #6


----------



## Schwede 84 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

_So endlich wieder zuhaus war ein langer Tag aber sehr gut 

hatte heute ne menge kleine Hechte glaube 12 stück und einen guten Hecht war etwas anstrengend heut die fische zu finden nachdem gestern ca17mm regen runtergekommen waren und es gewindet hat das einem die Haare davon fliegen war heute doch ganz gutes wetter keine sonne kein wind und kein regen also fast perfekt zum Hecht angeln etwas mehr wind hätte ruhig sein können    die wassertemperatur ist wieder etwas gefallen bei diesem sch.... wetter der letzten tage 

Habe heute alle Hechte mit einem Zalt wobbler f barschdekor gefangen, haben diesmal alle weit weg vom ufer gebissen meißt war es ca 6 bis 10m tief habe alle auf 4m gefangen habe später versucht noch ein wenig die Zander zu ärgern hat aber nix gebracht da ist noch totenstille 
will es am Samstag nochmal probieren morgen gehts zum Fegen nal sehen was die Zander dort machen 

Achso alle fische schwimmen wieder falls sich jemand wegen dem blut wundert beim angeln sind nunmal Haken im Spiel 

_


----------



## fishwert (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi Marcel,

war doch ein wirklich gelungener Tag für Dich #6
Das macht mich auch doch ziemlich zuversichtlich für die Tage der übernä. Woche wenn wir auch den Bolmen mit "aufpflügen" werden...

Hat sich in den letzten Tagen bei Dir angeltechnisch noch was getan? Wie sehen z.Z. die Bedingungen am Bolmen aus?

VG & bis in wenigen Tagen
Dieter


----------



## Schwede 84 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hi

war gestern nochmal da gab ne ganze menge regen gestern nacht un am Morgen war es auch nicht besser bin erst gegen 11 uhr rausgefahren war aber leider nicht so gut wie am Donnerstag hatte 4 kleine Hechte und einen Barsch am Nachmittag war es dann 20 grad warm und dann starker Nord ostwind  da war der tag gelaufen heute war es wettertechnich nicht besser laut bericht soll es erstmal schei... bleiben |gr:  http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/verden/verdensvejr_skandinavien.htm?city=110046045&name=Ljungby 

naja abwarten und tee trinken 

Bin von Samstag bis Sonntag da wann wollt ihr kommen am Samstag (uhrzeit)


----------



## fishwert (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi Marcel,

das ist aber echt Schade dass das Wetter so besch... war/ist und dass es dir angelmäßig nicht so gut ging 

Wenn alles einigermaßen normal läuft sollten wir im Laufe des Sa Nachmittags bei Filip aufschlagen. Natürlich mit gutem Wetter im Gepäck :vik:

Bis dahin
Dieter


----------



## Schwede 84 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

jetzt sagt der wetterbericht schon wieder gutes wetter vorraus naja wir werden sehen ich werde samstag früh da sein und bis Sonntag bleiben 

will die Nordseite mal richtig testen ist weit weg von fillip aber was solls


----------



## fishwert (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ich sagte doch: Spätestens wenn wir eintreffen wird das schlechte Wetter keine Chance mehr haben :vik:

Das ist ja ewig weit bis dahin.... Bist Du auch mit einem 10 PS-ler unterwegs? Was schätzt Du wie lange brauchst Du bis in den Norden?

Wie auch immer, ich hoffe es lohnt sich so weit zu "segeln".

Viel Glück (mit Wetter und Fang)!

Dieter


----------



## Schwede 84 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

mit 10 ps braucht man ca 1 stunde aber unter vollgas habe ein anderes Boot  mit 50 ps damit brauch ich dann nur 25 min aber dafür halt auch mehr sprit da oben mündet ein fluß in den Bolmen denke da ist es gut mit hecht zander und Barsch naja mal sehen wie das wird


----------



## Yosh (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi,

ich habe das große Glück, am 5.6. eine 8-tägige Exkursion mit meinen 14 Biologiefrauen zu machen!!! Da aufgrund des geschlechtlichen Ungleichgewichts zur Zickereien zu erwarten sind, werde ich wohl meine gesamte Freizeit in diesen 8 Tagen mit angeln verbringen müssen :vik:#6:vik:
Bin auf der Ostseite in Vran Holmstad und freue mich schon tierisch auf den Kurztrip.
Ruderboot und Echolot sind vorhanden.
Wie ich bislang gelesen habe, gehen tief laufende Wobbler in 4-6m tiefe ganz gut... Welche Farben könnt ihr empfehlen? - Wie schaut´s mit GuFi´s aus? Gehen die dort auch gut?

@Fischwert und Schwede: Wünsche euch viel Spaß dort und gute Fänge! 

Gruß

Nigel


----------



## Uli69 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi Schwede 84,

fährst du zum Nordteil des Bolmen über Holmstad (Brücke) oder die große Runde um die Insel Bolmsö ?
Lohnt sich der Weg von Fillips Sätri dahin?
Was ruft Fillip zZt. für den Sprit auf ? 

G
uli


----------



## fishwert (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@Yosh

Der Einzige hier aus der "näheren" Runde der Dir aktuelle Tips zur Bolmenanglerei geben kann ist wohl Marcel (Schwede 84).

Ich bin am 02./03.06 wieder zurück vom Bolmen und werde dann auch paar Infos und gemachte Erfahrungen weiter reichen, so daß Du dann evtl. bevor es für dich Richtung Bolmen geht evtl. noch schnell ködermäßig reagieren kannst.

Danke für die Wünsche!

Bis dann
Dieter

@Uli69
Bist Du vllt. auch die nä. Zeit am Bolmen?


----------



## Schwede 84 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hallo

@uli69  Ja fahre über Holmstad will aber am samstag dann über die andere seite zurückfahren das wird ein lander tag


----------



## Uli69 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> @uli69  Ja fahre über Holmstad will aber am samstag dann über die andere seite zurückfahren das wird ein lander tag



...und lohnt sich das? Auf dem See dahindümpeln ist auch so schon geil, den Sprit und die Zeit einzusetzen muss sich ja lohnen.


----------



## Schwede 84 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ja das lohnt sich dort hinzufahren " flüsse münden dort in den Bolmen und ne schöne Bachforelle ist doch was schönes denke Hecht und Barsch wird dort auch gut vorhanden sein mei der Mündung ist es ca 2 m tief dann kommen 3 kanten 4m-6m-18m denke da geht was habe dort schon eine Bachforelle Fangen können


----------



## Yosh (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@Fishwert
Das wäre echt gut, da ich das erste mal dort bin und noch keine Erfahrungen mit schwedischen Gewässern habe. #6

Gruß


----------



## fishwert (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

endlich ist es nun soweit - nach monatelanger Vorfreude und Planung/Vorbereitung geht's morgen Richtung Bolmen :q:z:z:z
Ich hoffe dass wir dort in erster Reihe wieder mal, nach gefühlten 3 Monaten, die Sonne zu sehen bekommen. Hab die Schnauze so was von gestrichen voll von diesem extrem miesen Wetter: seit gut 2 Wochen nur Kälte & Regen |gr:

Aber wir haben's nun geschafft :vik:

Wenn dann auch nioch das eine oder andere Fischlein unsere Köder schmackhaft findet ist der Urlaub jetzt schon ein riesen Erfolg!  #a #6

Wenn ich dann wieder zurück bin (Anfang Juni) werde ich berichten wie's war.

Also bis dahin!

VG
Dieter


----------



## Schwede 84 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

na dann gute fahrt 

und bis Samstag werde so gegen 11 uhr bei fillip sein und ein wenig die hechte ärgern 

seit ihr so lange unterwegs das ihr am freitag losfahren müßt


----------



## fishwert (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> na dann gute fahrt
> 
> und bis Samstag werde so gegen 11 uhr bei fillip sein und ein wenig die hechte ärgern
> 
> seit ihr so lange unterwegs das ihr am freitag losfahren müßt



Danke!

Also ich hab's am weitesten: München- Bolmen gut 1300 km.
Und dann wollen wir auch nicht in den größten Pfingstverkehr reinkomen und, last but not least, möchten wir auch live dabei sein (zumindest via TV) wenn der FC Bayern die CL gewinnt :q :vik:

Also dann, Dir viel Erfolg beim "Hechte ärgern" & bis Sa Abend #h


----------



## fishwert (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Noch was, Marcel: Sag mal, wie sind die Wetterprognosen für die nä. Tage am Bolmen. Denn das was ich heute im Net gesehen habe gefällt mir leider nicht so ganz #d
Gestern, auf der gleichen Seite (wetter.com) sah es noch viel besser aus (für die Tage ab Mo) #6


----------



## bennson (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich bin auch ab dem 14.08 dort .. freue mich schon richtig.

Bin diesmal mit 15PS unterwegs wenn alles klappt. Werde dann auch mal im Norden fischen. Mal gucken.

Auf was beissen denn die Bafos? Kleine Meps?


----------



## Schwede 84 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

habe die forellen mit spinner gefangen oder kleine rote wobbler

denke daran genug benzin mitzunehmen ist sehr weit bis dort hoch


----------



## Yosh (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Oh man, 

der Wetterdienst lässt ja echt keine guten Prognosen für die nächsten Tage in der Region Liungby verlauten. Hoffe für euch, dass sich das noch ändert bzw. nicht allzu schlecht wird.
Wünsche euch noch viel Spaß, macht das Beste draus. 

@ Fishwert
Habe gerade deinen alten Thread zum Bolmentripp gelesen und festgestellt, dass ein Erfahrungsbericht mir persönlich nichts mehr bringt, da ich am 5.6. bereits vor Ort bin und du ebenfalls noch. #6
Egal, anderen Leuten hilft´s bestimmt und ich lese immer gerne Erfahrungsberichte. Ich werde nach meiner Rückkehr ebenfalls nen Bericht abliefern.
Vielleicht begegnen wir uns ja dort. Ich bin warscheinlich der einzige mit nem Ruderboot auf der Ostseite! :q

Gruß


----------



## Schwede 84 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

also gestern und heute war super wetter aber die nächsten tage sollen nicht so gut werden 

Habe am we mal keine zeit aber am 5 und 6.6 und vom 9.6 bis 13.6 werde ich die ganze zeit vor ort sein


----------



## Yosh (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Meine Anreise ist am 5.6. spät und die Abreise am 13.6. früh.
Habe jedoch noch keine Ahnung wann ich dort Zeit zum Angeln finde, da ich, wie bereits erwähnt, von der Uni aus auf ner Exkursion bin und dann eben teilweise auch sehr kurzfristig die Rute einpacke und mich auf die Suche begebe.
Fest steht auf jeden Fall der Mittwoch (9.6.), denn da ist unser freier Tag, den ich komplett auf dem Wasser verbringe.
Hoffe echt dass das Wetter mitspielt.
Bin in der Nahe von Tannaker, in Vran-Holmstad. Wir haben dort Alu-Ruderboote.
Kann man sich bei Filip eigentlich auch Motoren einzeln ausleihen?

Gruß


----------



## Schwede 84 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

denke nicht das er motoren ausleiht aber um sicher zu gehen mußt du halt mal nachfragen


----------



## Bolmenfan (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi!

Bin vom 03-25.07 am Bolmen ( Ort Bolmen ). Fahre bereits das 5te mal an den Bolmen. Hat eigentlich mal jemand gezielt auf Forelle, Lachs oder Maräne dort geangelt? Maränen sollen ja definitiv drin sein im Bolmen. Mich würde interessieren wie und wo man sie am besten fangen kann. In Süddeutschland wird ja oft mit der Hegene auf Maräne geangelt. Hat es schonmal jemand am Bolmen versucht?
Falls jemand Lust hat auf eine gemeinsame Angeltour bitte melden. Bin mit Ruderboot und 5PS ausgestattet.

Gruß, Bolmenfan


----------



## Schwede 84 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey wo bist du dann ost oder westseite 

Forellen habe ich bisher nur mit spinner gefangen immer im Flachen meißt Buchten am morgen und am abend meißt auf sicht habe geschaut wo fische steigen und dann mein glück probiert ist nicht einfach welche zu bekommen 

Maränen habe ich selber noch nicht gefangen denke aber mit einem guten echolot und dann die tiefenstellen anfahren  dann kann da schon was gehen habe öfter große schwärme auf dem echolot kann ja sein das es Maränen sind kann dir leider dazu nicht soviel  sagen bin fast nur auf Zander aus 


evtl bin ich um diese zeit ja auch am see wohne ja nicht weit weg


----------



## Bolmenfan (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi!

Bin auf der Ostseite recht südlich. Der Ort heißt ebenfalls Bolmen.
Hecht, Zander und Barsch interessieren mich natürlich auch, aber so ein paar Maränen, daß hätte doch mal was. Bis an die 37m Stelle habe ich mich bis jetzt aber noch nie gewagt mit meinem kleinen Boot. Von Bolmen aus ist das ein ganz schönes Stück zu fahren.

Gruß, Bolmenfan


----------



## Schwede 84 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ok ich brauche nur 5 bis 10 min dorthin 

aber um Bolmen sind auch tiefe stellen denke da könnte auch was gehen


----------



## Uli69 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



fishwert schrieb:


> endlich ist es nun soweit - nach monatelanger Vorfreude und Planung/Vorbereitung geht's morgen Richtung Bolmen :q:z:z:z
> Ich hoffe dass wir dort in erster Reihe wieder mal, nach gefühlten 3 Monaten, die Sonne zu sehen bekommen. Hab die Schnauze so was von gestrichen voll von diesem extrem miesen Wetter: seit gut 2 Wochen nur Kälte & Regen |gr:
> 
> Aber wir haben's nun geschafft :vik:
> ...



Hi Fishwert,
du hast die Gemeinde im Vorfeld deiner Reise mit Fragen gelöchert, hast du die Tips umsetzen können, wie war es.
Lass doch mal etwas "hören" bzw. "sehen".
Oder sollte das wieder wie so oft sein das nach erhalt von infos keine Rückmeldung kommt?
G
Uli


----------



## fishwert (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Uli69 schrieb:


> Hi Fishwert,
> du hast die Gemeinde im Vorfeld deiner Reise mit Fragen gelöchert, hast du die Tips umsetzen können, wie war es.
> Lass doch mal etwas "hören" bzw. "sehen".
> Oder sollte das wieder wie so oft sein das nach erhalt von infos keine Rückmeldung kommt?
> ...



Hallo Uli,

keine Sorge, ich gehör sicherlich nicht zu der "NUR Absauger"-Fraktion. Es wird auch bald ein kleiner Reisebericht kommen, bloß hab ich leider im Moment wichtigere Sachen zu klären.

Bis dann
Dieter


----------



## bennson (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo !

Jmd Erfahrung mit DropShot auf Zander/Barsch am Bolmen?


----------



## fishwert (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



fishwert schrieb:


> Hallo Uli,
> 
> keine Sorge, ich gehör sicherlich nicht zu der "NUR Absauger"-Fraktion. Es wird auch bald ein kleiner Reisebericht kommen, bloß hab ich leider im Moment wichtigere Sachen zu klären.
> 
> ...



na ja, und nun ist's mit der WM los gegangen.....
somit bitte ich um zusätzlich Geduld bis mein Angelbericht vom Bolmen & Umgebung eingestellt wird #h


----------



## Yosh (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi Boardies,

hier nun wie versprochen mein ausführlicher Bericht meiner Exkursion, im Rahmen eines Biologieseminares, mit integriertem Angelausflug an den Bolmensee:

Ziel war es, neben der ausführlichen Erkundung der Flora und Fauna eines Waldstückes nahe Tannåker, jeden Abend und vor Allem den gesamten Mittwoch (uni freier Tag), meterlange Hechte und Zander zu ärgern.

So:

Tag 1 (Samstag)
Ankunft um 18 Uhr bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit meinen Mitstudis in Vrån-Holmstad, direkt am Ostufer des Bolmen. Während der Anreise ließen sich bereits einige Blicke auf den wunderschönen See erhaschen. Das Wasser glitzerte an der Oberfläche wie Diamanten.
Viel Schilf am Rande des Sees ließ erahnen, welcher Fischbestand hier auf mich wartete und die Vorfreude stieg ins unermessliche...:vik:
Auto abgestellt, Klamotten eingeräumt, einige technische Geräte zur Wettererkundung aufgebaut, Grill angerissen und erst einmal am Grill die Meute versorgt.
Abends mit der Exkursionsgruppe die Gegend erkundet. Der Weg führte erneut am Ufer des Bolmen entlang und wir genossen den Sonnenuntergang, der sich im völlig windstillen Wasser spiegelte. An dieser Stelle war ich mir sicher, mindestens 3-4 Hechte jeden Abend bändigen zu können. Hatte mir ja schließlich extra für diese 8 Tage in Schweden ein Echolot und tonnenweise Kunstköder in allen Varianten zugelegt! 
Mitternacht noch ein kleines Bierchen und schon ging´s völlig aufgeregt und voller Vorfreude auf den nächsten Abend ins Bett.

Tag 2 (Sonntag)
Mit bester Laune in den Tag gestartet. Pfeifender Weise geduscht, Frühstück genossen und ab mit den Mitstudis in den Wald, Käferfallen auslegen, Pflanzen bestimmen und zählen.
Mein Gott - Was für ein geiles Wetter! - Besser geht nicht!
18 Uhr Abendbrot gegessen, nur noch einige wenige Minuten bis ich die Angelruten einpacke und mich dem schönsten Angelerlebnis meines Lebens wittme.
Also los: Tisch abgeräumt, Angelsachen ins Auto gepackt, Zündschlüssel gedreht. Motor springt an, nun kann nix mehr passieren... Glaubt man...!
Aus dem Nichts kam eine absolut tiefschwarze Regenwolke, die direkt über mir den Anker warf und es scheinbar einzig und alleine nur auf mich abgesehen hatte! |krach:
Egal... Die wird schon wieder verschwinden... Glaubt man...!
Fest entschlossen fuhr ich trotz allem zum Boot, stellte mich mit meinem Auto davor und wartete, eine ganze Stunde. Die monsunartigen Regenfälle dachten jedoch nicht daran, in irgendeiner Weise eine Pause einzulegen.
O.K., Heute hat der Regen gewonnen. Egal, es bleiben ja noch ein paar Tage. Wird schon klappen... Glaubt man...!
Ab in die Unterkunft Bierchen auf den Tisch, Abend genießen.

Tag 3: (Montag)
Liebevoll klopfte der Regen bereits um 6 Uhr früh an mein Fenster um mir zu signalisieren, dass er noch immer an mich denkt! ;+
Frühstück, Käfer im Wald zählen, zurück, 18 Uhr Abendbrot, Regen hält an. Den Abend verbrachte ich damit, Krabbeltiere aus dem Wald unter´m Binokular zu bestimmen, da die Außenwelt eh gerade untergeht.

Tag 4 (Dienstag)
Der Regen will und will einfach nicht abreißen.
Nach dem Frühstück in den Wald, Käfer zählen, durchgeweicht zurück, Abendbrot. Donnerstag ist Präsentation der Ergebnisse aus dem Wald. Die Präsi muss vorbereitet werden, wird schließlich benotet...
An dieser Stelle kam ich in die Zwickmühle. Einerseits ist Mittwoch unser freier Tag, andererseits ist die Präsi wichtiger als das Privatvergnügen... Naja, abwarten... Heute waren es gemessene 32mm Regen. Viel kann ja nicht mehr oben sein... Glaubt man...!
18 Uhr Abendbrot, Bier, Bett!

Tag 5 (Mittwoch, mein freier Tag, Höhepunkt der Exkursion!)
Regen, Regen, Regen, Regen! 
Späten Nachmittag machte der Regen ne kurze Pause, in der es kurz Hagelte, anschließend regnete es Bandwürmer! :v
Naja, Entscheidung fiel nun leicht: Präsi vorbereiten...
Abendbrot, Bier, Bett!

Tag 6 (Donnerstag)
Regen, Präsi, Regen, Abendbrot, Regen, Bier, Regen, Bett!

Tag 7 (Freitag... Der Hammer!!!)
KEIN REGEN!!!!!, Nur total bewölkt!
Ausflug nach Store Mosse (Moorpark)
Super interessant, aber nicht mit Angeln zu vergleichen!
18 Uhr Rückkehr zur Unterkunft im strömenden Regen... Habe es auch schon irgendwie vermisst.
Abendbrot, Bier, Bett, wie gehabt!

Tag 8 (Samstag)
Die anderen Gruppen waren dran, ihre Präsi zu halten, natürlich im Regen, was sonst!
Abends Klamotten packen und nass ins Auto räumen, damit wir morgen früh entspannt abreisen können...
Abendbrot, Bier, Bett!

Tag 9 (Sonntag, Abreise)
Aufgeweckt durch einen mir unbekannten abiotischen Faktor... #c
So etwas warmes, helles auf der Haut habe ich irgendwann schonmal gefühlt, jedoch fiel die Erinnerung daran wirklich sehr schwer! Plötzlich hörte ich Freudenschreie aus dem Nachbarzimmer! SONNE!!! JA, wirklich SONNE!
Bei dem Gedanken an die Abreise in einer Stunde könnte ich :v:v:v
Absolut entmutigt ging es ein letztes Mal zum Frühstück, bevor wir die Heimreise bei strahlendem Sonnenschein antraten.

Leute, ich sage euch... Es gibt sie... Diese Tage, an denen einfach mal die anderen gewinnen, und jene Tage, an denen man absolut verliert...
In Schweden hatte ich von beiden etwas! #q#q#q

Ohrenhängenden Gruß!


----------



## daniel_ (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Yosh schrieb:


> Hi Boardies,
> 
> hier nun wie versprochen mein ausführlicher Bericht meiner Exkursion, im Rahmen eines Biologieseminares, mit integriertem Angelausflug an den Bolmensee:
> 
> ...




Genial geschriebener Bericht!!!
Manchmal sind einfach alle gegen einen;-)

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Palerado (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ach Du Sch......
Mein Beileid dafür.

Aber eins verstehe ich nicht. Du läßt Dich beim Käferzählen komplett durchregnen und gehst dann abends nicht angeln?


Nun ja. Mal ist man Hund und mal ist man Baum.
Du warst wohl Baum.


----------



## Christian1 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich wäre auch zum Angeln gefahren.Wann kommt man schon mal an so einen schönen See?


----------



## Schwede 84 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hey war auch am Bolmen meine eltern waren zu besuch bei mir hatten auch kein glück regen regen regen aber auch Hecht Hecht Hecht :vik:

konnten aber nur 3 tage angeln weil ab Freitag abend der Wind immer stärker wurde und eine sichere ausfahrt trots 50ps nicht mehr machbar war


----------



## Yosh (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Naja, das Problem war ja, dass die nassen Regenklamotten am nächsten Morgen wieder halbwegs trocken sein mussten. Wäre ich noch bis späten Abend angeln gefahren, hätte ich am nächsten Morgen nasse Klamotten anziehen müssen und das wollte ich net so sehr gerne.


Gruß!


----------



## mkl1611 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

echt bitter, war auch schon mehrfach dort, und mit dem Wetter hab ich auch so meine Erfahrung gesammelt, lass dich nicht unterkriegen und plane mal nen Urlaub vor Ort - ohne Käfer und Präsi dafür mit mehreren guten Regenklamotten


----------



## fishwert (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@Yosh

Da ist man dann schon irgendwann nur noch frustriert und (fast) verzweifelt :c
In welcher Zeitspanne warst Du denn am Bolmen?
Wo ich dort war (22.05 -02.06) war's auch ziemlich elend das Wetter (und komischerweise war auch der Abreisetag der mit Abstand schönste - zumindest bis zu dem Zeitpunkt (ca.11:00) wo wir abgefahren sind))....Aber doch nicht ganz soooo extrem wie bei Dir....

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Yosh (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi Dieter,

die Anreise war am 5.6. und Abreise am 13.6., also kurz nachdem du weg warst.
War wirklich sehr frustrierend, zumal ich mich seit Beginn des Studiums (vor 3 Jahren!) auf diesen Trip gefreut habe.
Dann scheint ja das einzige Wochenende, an dem wir beide nicht dort waren, das schönste in letzter Zeit gewesen zu sein. #d

Naja, am Freitag fliege ich mit meiner Family in die Türkei und versuche dort auch mal mein Glück... Denke, dass ich mir dort keine Gedanken um´s Wetter machen muss... :q

Gruß

Nigel


----------



## fishwert (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Yosh schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Naja, am Freitag fliege ich mit meiner Family in die Türkei und versuche dort auch mal mein Glück... Denke, dass ich mir dort keine Gedanken um´s Wetter machen muss... :q
> 
> ...



sind die Angeln auch im Gepäck? Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir all das Glück dass Dir am Bolmen abhanden gekommen ist!
Viel Spaß!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Yosh (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Eine Angel werde ich mir dort leihen, die schleppe ich dort net mit hin. 
Vielen Dank, heute Nacht geht´s los. Wünsche euch allen schöne sonnige Tage und petri heil.

Gruß

Nigel


----------



## bennson (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

NEID !

Mich trennen noch 56 Tage und 1100 km vom Bolmen:c

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## Sakier (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

haha mich auch , nur bis zum Unnen


----------



## Yosh (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Auha, 1100 km ist echt nicht von schlechten Eltern... für mich waren es zum Glück gerade mal 560 km.Ich werde es dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder am Bolmen probieren. Der See ist einfach nur schön.
Fährst du denn über die Brücke oder mit der Fähre rüber?
Für die beiden Fährfahrten (Puttg. -Rodby und Helsingor - Helsingborg) hin und zurück habe ich nun für 4 Personen und Auto 216 Euro bezahlt.
Ist die Brücke günstiger?

Gruß


----------



## bennson (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Fahren mit einem Auto 4 Pers + Anhänger über Storbelt und Öresund Brücke.

Storbelt ca 47 € pro Fahrt und Öresund 73€ #d wegen Anhänger. 

Also ca. : 240€ ... weis halt noch nicht wielange das Gespann ist.


----------



## hajobu (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

#d





Yosh schrieb:


> Auha, 1100 km ist echt nicht von schlechten Eltern... für mich waren es zum Glück gerade mal 560 km.Ich werde es dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder am Bolmen probieren. Der See ist einfach nur schön.
> Fährst du denn über die Brücke oder mit der Fähre rüber?
> Für die beiden Fährfahrten (Puttg. -Rodby und Helsingor - Helsingborg) hin und zurück habe ich nun für 4 Personen und Auto 216 Euro bezahlt.
> Ist die Brücke günstiger?
> ...



Warum hast Du die Fähre nicht online gebucht ? Da kostet sie " nur " 200 Euro !!! Über die Brücke ist es auch nicht günstiger !!


----------



## fishwert (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> NEID !
> 
> Mich trennen noch 56 Tage und 1100 km vom Bolmen:c
> 
> Viel Erfolg !



1100km? ;+
Dachte Du kommst aus Remscheid??? #c


----------



## bennson (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Jo fahren über Dänemark !



Muss raus kriegen ob der Wagen+Anhänger über 6m ist .. hmm mal abwarten.


----------



## Yosh (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So, nu ab ins Bettchen und in 2Std. geht´s wieder auf die Reise... Euch allen viel Spaß und Petri Heil.

Sonnigen Gruß!


----------



## Schwede 84 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So bin wieder zurück vom Bolmen 

endlich sind die zander auf dem rückweg aus dem Norden des sees hat ja auch lange genug gedauert 

Konnte 6 schöne zander fangen und 3 Hechte die hechte sind noch sehr bissig 

Habe in den letzten 3 wochen viele große Hechte fangen können am Freitag war endlich der langersehnte m Hecht am Haken 104 cm war er gebissen auf einen Zalt wobbler in grün direkt beim Hafen bei Bolmstad tiefe 10 m wobbler lief auf 5m 

will am Freitag wieder hin für 3 tage endlich midsommer und dann wird die ganze nacht geangelt da es ja kaum dunkel wird hahah|bla:


----------



## bennson (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

SUPER !! WILL AUCH

Werde von haringe auf Bolmsö also Norden bis Bolmstad den See unsicher machen.

mit 15 PS wird das auch nicht sooooooo viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Sakier (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich glaub ich komm dann mal am Bolmen vorbei


----------



## daniel_ (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> SUPER !! WILL AUCH
> 
> Werde von haringe auf Bolmsö also Norden bis Bolmstad den See unsicher machen.
> 
> mit 15 PS wird das auch nicht sooooooo viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.



Also mit dem 15er kommst schon gut voran...

Perfekt zum Schleppen wäre ggf. noch nen E-Motor...

Hatten wir dieses Jahr das erste Mall dabei und es die Scheuch Wirkung war selbst in 1-2m flachen Wasser gen null

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

jaaa  wo soll ich den denn noch her nehmen?  

Aber sonst gerne aber die dinger kosten doch oder?


----------



## daniel_ (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> jaaa  wo soll ich den denn noch her nehmen?
> 
> Aber sonst gerne aber die dinger kosten doch oder?



Ja nach Ausstattung 400-600€. Ne ordentliche Batterie kostet auch schnell 150€+

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Palerado (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wenn man einen hat: Sehr gut
Wenn man keinen hat: Sinnlos extra zu kaufen.

Da kann man meiner Meinung nach wirklich besseres mit seinem Geld anfangen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre höchstens gebraucht kaufen und nach dem Urlaub wieder verticken.


----------



## Sakier (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

oder rudern


----------



## daniel_ (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Sakier schrieb:


> oder rudern



Dazu ist der Bolmen viel zu wind anfällig...


----------



## Schwede 84 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Bin gestern wieder gekommen war ein sehr schönes we am donnertag einen tag vor midsommer war es am besten hatten viele zander leider viele sehr klein aber denoch 3 gute von 60 bis 71 cm 

Die Hechte sind immer noch gut in gange konnten einige gute Hechte fangen meißt im tiefen wasser 10 m tief und wobbler auf 5 m laufen lassen Zalt wobbler waren da immer am besten 

am freitag war es einfach zu warm da ging am tage nichts aber gegen 23 uhr ging es dann richtig los haben bis 3 uhr morgens geangelt dann waren wir einfach zu müde und benzin brauchten wir auch|uhoh::q  

das ganze we hat es gebissen besser als ich gedacht habe aber wie schon im letzten jahr eine ganze menge kleine Zander 
Aber eine ganze menge große hechte dieses jahr 

in 2 wochen bin ich wiede da habe jetzt ein Boot im Halmstad endlich mal sehen was ich hier im Kattegat bekommen kann


----------



## Bolmenfan (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi!

Muß nur noch bis zum 3.07 warten ( zum DL-Spiel will ich vor Ort sein  , dann gehts endlich an den Bolmen. Angelsachen sind schon alle gepackt. Will dieses Jahr mal die Hegene ausprobieren und falls es zu windig sein sollte mal die Fliegenrute im Bolman schwingen. Bin schon ganz gespannt. Hat es dort schonmal jemand versucht?
Schwede84, vielleicht trifft man sich ja. Unser Haus ist an der Bucht bei Bolmen, nähe der Badestelle.

Gruß, Bolmenfan


----------



## Tärna (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Bin ab 4.7. für 3 bis 4 Wochen am Bolmen in Sjöhagen ( Bolmstad ) . Ich hoffe das ich auser Brennholz machen für den Winter noch Zeit habe zum schleppen auf Zander und Hecht. Sonnst bin ich erst wieder ab 22 August am Bölmen.


----------



## Siggi187 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin Leute
Ich bin jetzt von Montag 10 Tage lang am Bolmen ganz am südlichen Ende ca. 25km westl. von Ljungby.
Ich bin ein totaler Neuling aber meine drei Kumpel mit denen ich fahre haben schon Angelerfahrung.
Die Sache ist jetzt die, dass ich immer vom Schleppen lese, wir aber nur ein 2er Kanu haben.
Denkt ihr wir können auch vom Ufer aus oder von Kanu aus nen guten Fang machen?
Ja ich weiß mit dem Kanu kommen wir nicht weit raus aber vll. sind die kleinen Inseln erfolgversprechend?

MfG Siggi


----------



## Bolmenfan (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi!

Also Fische sind überall im Bolmen. Von daher kannst du am Ufer genau so viel Glück haben wie draußen. Würde dir auch raten dich mit dem Kanu immer in der Näher des Ufers aufzuhalten. Der Bolmen kann nämlich ganz schnell sehr ungemütlich werden. Selbst mit größeren Booten würde ich da nicht rausfahren. Wenn du auf dem See weiße Schaumkronen siehst, dann solltest du nicht nicht mehr aufs Wasser wagen. Es ist einfach zu gefährlich.
Schleppen geht mit nem Kanu auch, es ist nur etwas schwieriger. Du kannst aber auch Boote mieten, sollte kein Problem sein. Wo wohnst du denn am Bolmen? Bin ab Samstag für 3 Wochen da. Wünsche schonmal Petri Heil


----------



## Bolmenfan (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wer lesen kann....
Südliches Ende ist doch super. Da sind sehr viele kleine Inseln. Habe in der Ecke schon so ein paar Hechte gefangen. Beste Stelle war kurz vor Valö von Norden kommend. Habe die Hechte auf großen Wobbler in 3-5m Tiefe gefangen. Denke aber in der Ecke sind die überall zu fangen.


----------



## Siggi187 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Gut zu wissen:vik:
Jetzt nur noch auf passendes Wetter hoffen und dann werden ab Montag die ersten richtigen Fische meines Lebens gefangen.


----------



## Schwede 84 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

endlich hab ich mein eignes boot 





5849807976 (Medium).jpg 


am Bolmen herscht hitze hitze hitze 

will aber nächste woche wieder zum Bolmen zurzeit würde ich nur am morgen und am abend angeln da es einfach zu warm ist die meisten zander habe ich zuletzt gegen 21uhr gefangen


----------



## Sakier (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Boot  Nimmste mich vom 14.8 bis zum 28.8 ma irgendwann mit ? 

Bei uns herscht auch unglaubliche Hitze ^^ Aber Deutschland siegt 4 : 0 da ist alles egal


----------



## walde2k (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich bin vom 10.07-17.07 in bolmstad säteri bei filip.(haus 105g)
*Schwede 84* du bist doch öfter da unterwegs, hast du ein paar gute Zander hotspots in der ecke;+. Zwei Boote stehen uns zur verfügung. 

Und dann habe ich noch eine frage  kennt einer von euch forellenseen in der nähe von Ljungby... Ich war letztes Jahr ein einem in der nähe von Lagan der war schon ganz nett, wollte diesmal vielleicht nen anderen anfahren.


----------



## mkl1611 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Also wir habens voriges Jahr direkt am Lagan in Ljungby probiert, hatten auch eine schöne Forelle erlegt - direkt nen Forellensee kann ich dir leider nicht nennen


----------



## fishwert (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> endlich hab ich mein eignes boot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Marcel,

also dein Boot das sieht ja super schick aus! #6
|schild-g
Da brauchst du ja schon fast keine Wohnung mehr... :q

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und noch viel mehr dicke Fische als Du es eh schon mit Filip's Boot geschafft hast. #a

Sonst, wie läuft's angeltechnisch? z.Z. wahrscheinlich mittelprächtig wehen der großen Hitze, oder?

VG
Dieter


----------



## fishwert (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



walde2k schrieb:


> Ich bin vom 10.07-17.07 in bolmstad säteri bei filip.(haus 105g)
> *Schwede 84* du bist doch öfter da unterwegs, hast du ein paar gute Zander hotspots in der ecke;+. Zwei Boote stehen uns zur verfügung.
> 
> Und dann habe ich noch eine frage  kennt einer von euch forellenseen in der nähe von Ljungby... Ich war letztes Jahr ein einem in der nähe von Lagan der war schon ganz nett, wollte diesmal vielleicht nen anderen anfahren.



ich kann Dir zwar kein Tipp für'n Zander-Hotspot geben (da wir Ende Mai selber nicht zum Zuge gekommen sind) und auch keine Forellenseeempfehlung in der Gegend. Aber was ich Dir sagen kann dass Du mit der Buchung bei Filip alles richtig gemacht hast. Der Filip ist nämlich ein super netter und stets hilfsbereiter Kerl! #6
Und die Gegend ist auch klasse! #6

Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und dicke Fische!

G.
Dieter


----------



## fishwert (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

so, jetzt aber!
Da die WM ja in den letzten Zügen ist und heute sowieso spielfrei ist, nun endlich ein kurzer Bericht von meinem/unserem Bolmen-Törn Ende Mai-Anfang Juni.
Also wir waren da oben insgesamt 10 Personen, davon 6 Angler: 1 blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Spinn-/Raubfischangeln + 2 Jungangler. Die beiden Jungangler hab vor allem ich z. intensiv betreut, so dass meine effektive Angelzeit ziemlich begrenzt war....
Wir waren in Bolmstadsäteri bei Filip im Haus 105c untergebracht. Kann nur sagen klasse Haus, es hat überhaupt nichts gefehlt! Sogar ein toller Kamin der auch jeden Abend auf Hochtouren lief: Und das Ende Mai/anfang Juni!!! Aber das Wetter war leider schon sehr bescheiden: kein Tag ohne Regen und über die ganzen fast 2 Wochen hatten wir Tagesspitzenwerte von ca. 15°. Aber das auch nur an Ausnahmetagen! Die einzigen Tage mit guitem Wetter waren der An- und der Abreisetag!
Ja und der Filip ist ein wirklich super netter, feiner  klasse Kerl! Stets hilfsbereit mit Rat und Tat. Außer was die Anglerei angeht da hat er nicht so viel konkretes auf Lager da er selber kaum Zeit zum Angeln hat.
Ok, dann hatten wir auch noch 2 Motorboote (1x8PS, 1x15PS) in der Ausstattung (auch von Filip gebucht).
Das Haus hat eine perfekte Lage, einige wenige -zig Meter vom See und Bootsteg entfernt!

Leider war aber die Anglerei im Bolmen für uns ziemlich enttäuschend. Obwohl wir jede Menge Kukös beim Spinnen, Schleppen, usw. durch's Wasser gezogen hatten. Alles hatten wir ausprobiert: Wobbler, Gufis, Blinker, Spinner, usw.
Zig km den Bolmen auf und ab gefahren, speziell in Richtung Niorden von Bolmstadsäteri aus. Marcel (Schwede 84), auch hier im Bord sehr aktiv, hatte uns den Tipp gegeben, es im nördlichen Teil des Sees auszuprobieren da dort das Wasser wärmer sei. Hatten wir ja auch prompt gemacht. Das H2O war in der Tat deutlich wärmer (ca. 17bis18°) - auf Höhe Bolmstdsäteri waren es bloß um die 12°- bloß haben wir leider kaum deutlich besser gefangen (im Gegensatz zu ihm).
Da haben wir mit unserer fehlenden Bolmenroutine sicherlich 'ne Menge Lehrgeld bezahlt.
Alles in allem haben wir dann, nachdem unser größter im Bolmen gefangener Hecht, kaum über 70 cm war (heul, heul, heul) die Anglerei am Bolmen eingestellt und sind auf den Lagan (Fluß ca. 12 km vom Bolmen entfernt) ausgewichen. Übrigens, Zander haben wir leider nur bei anderen im Kescher gesehen #t
Was sich auch letztendlich gelohnt hat, denn da haben wir dann doch noch ein paar Hechte gefangen die dann an die 80 cm 'ran kamen. Sicherlich auch fast nicht erwähnenswert, aber manchmal muß man sich auch mit kleineren "Brötchen" zufrieden geben.
Leider hat uns dann auch die Zeit nicht mehr gereicht um den Lagan intensiver zu befischen, aber er siehtr sehr interessant aus.... Sogar der Materialverlust, was meiner Erfahrung nach am Fluß meistens höher ist als am See, hielt sich sehr in Grenzen #6
Zudem hat's auch einige Tage dazwischen gegeben wa kein Angeln anstand. Zum einen hatten wir uns selbstverständlich auch bißchen die Gegend angeschaut (zB. 1 Tag in Göteborg = hübsch), zum anderen war es wetterbedingt nicht immer möglich Ngeln zu gehen und dabei auch Spaß haben.

Nun, Gründe für unsere, von rel. wenig Erfolg gekrönte Anglerei, hatten wir, 1. das schlechte, und vor allem für die Jahreszeit viel zu kalte Wetter
2. das doch rel. kalte Wasser und 3.(last but not least) das Lehrgeld das man häufig an so großen Gewässer beim ersten  mal (und vllt. auch danach) zahlen muß,
ausgemacht.

Auf jeden Fall, werden wir für den nä. Schwedentrip ein deutlich kleineren, zumindest halbwegs überschaubaren See anvisieren!!!

Der Bolmen hat uns, gebe ich auch gerne zu, schlicht und einfach überfordert!

Wünsche nun allen, vor allem denen die zum ersten mal dort sein werden, viel mehr Glück und Gelingen als wir es hatten.

Zum Schluß noch eins: Die Gegend ist wunderschön und der Gastgeber (Filip) 1a!!!!

VG
Dieter


----------



## FreV (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey,
ich werde kommenden Montag mit meinem Bruder und nem Kumpel an den nördlichen Teil des Bolmens zum Angeln für ein par Tage (4-5) fahren! Nachdem ich hier einige Berichte gelesen habe, bekomme ich ehrlich gesagt eher Angst und die Freude hält sich zurück  Wir haben keinen großen Motor fürs Boot und auch kein Echolot, sind aber auch nicht unbedingt Anfänger was das Angeln angeht! Zielfische sollen, wie bei vielen, Hecht, Barsch und Zander sein. Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, ob das Fischen nur weiter draußen Sinn macht!? Als ich vor 2 Jahren am Vänern war, sind wir oftmals nur 200-300 Meter raus an Barschberge/Inseln oder Ufereinmündungen mit Schilf etc gefahren und waren recht erfolgreich..also gut, Großhechte blieben natürlich eher aus! Ich weiß auch noch nicht sooo genau was ich mit dieser Nachricht bezwecken will  Vielleicht einfach nur, dass mir jemand Mut zuspricht oder so  ohne lügen zu müssen natürlich 

lg christian


----------



## Schwede 84 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

weiter draußen ist es tiefer und auch etwas kälter jetzt denke nicht das die hechte bei 26 grad wassertemp am rande oder in den flachen bereichen des Sees beißen wollen 

Angst brauchst du keine haben ist ein großer see und wenn du zeit hast dann fängst du auch was wobei ich meine im Vättern und Vänern ist es einfacher frag nicht warum habe die ehfahrung gemacht vielleicht glück 

wünsche euch viel spass und dicke fische ( die müßen erarbeitet werden )


----------



## bennson (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wie bitte!? 26 Grad? letztes Jahr waren es in der oberen Wasserschicht gerade mal 18-19 °c und 1 meter tiefer wesentlich kälter. Die Zandrinos sollte man doch noch im flacheren antreffen können oder?

Die Kleinfischschwärme sind doch nun auch im flacheren Unterwegs und dort stehen ja auch Hechte. Aber ob da große bei sind .... weis ich nicht.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie es in 3 Wochen läuft.


----------



## Bronni (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi,

  ich kann mich den Worten von Dieter nur anschließen. Wir, meine Frau und ich, waren Anfang Juni für zwei Wochen am Bolmen. Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr (siehe kleiner Bericht Seite 6) haben wir uns sehr schwer getan. Wir hatten ein Haus im südlicheren Teil mit direktem Wasserzugang gemietet. Da die Wasseroberflächentemperaturen noch nicht so hoch waren, haben wir in den ersten Tagen die Bucht vor unserem Haus abgesucht. Das Echolot zeigte so gut wie keine Sicheln. Versuche mit Jerks, Wobblern usw. in den vielversprechend, aussehenden Buchten waren bis auf eine Ausnahme erfolglos. Da das Wetter in der ersten Woche mitspielte, haben wir die nächsten Buchten mit Wassertiefen zwischen 4-6m und 6-9m abgesucht. Es war wirklich nicht einfach. Letztendlich konnten wir einen 85iger Hecht und mehrere kleinere bis 65cm verhaften. Ein schöner Zander hatte dann doch noch Interesse an meinem Zalt, der dann auch noch vorzüglich schmeckte. Über die zweite Woche will ich nur wenige Worte verlieren, da sie für „Neuschweden“ nur abschreckend sein könnte. Regen, Regen, Wind, ich habe geschätzte 100 Liter Wasser morgens aus dem Boot schöpfen müssen,
  es war grausam. In den wenigen kalten und einigermaßen trockenen Stunden, haben wir noch einige kleinere Hechte fangen können; aber es war im Vergleich zu 2009 schon deprimierend. Man muss schon sehr viel suchen und auch ein wenig Glück haben, die Wasserflächen sind riesig und ohne Echolot geht es m.E. überhaupt nicht, es wäre wie die Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen.
  Nichts desto trotz, im nächsten Jahr werden wir wieder angreifen, der See, die Umgebung, die Ruhe, es ist und bleibt ein Traum.

  Viele Grüße und allen ein dickes Petri, die noch in den Startlöchern stehen,
  bis dann
  Bronni


----------



## FreV (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich werd definitiv beides mal versuchen! Hoffe aber, dass ich im flacheren Bereich erfolgreich nen par Barsche und vllt auch Zander zu Gesicht bekommen könnte! Ohne Echolot wirds zwar schwerer, aber hab ja gesunde Augen, das heißt einfach ma n bisschen genauer das Wasser betrachten, dann dürfte ich auch die Barsche ausfindig machen


----------



## daniel_ (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



fishwert schrieb:


> so, jetzt aber!
> Da die WM ja in den letzten Zügen ist und heute sowieso spielfrei ist, nun endlich ein kurzer Bericht von meinem/unserem Bolmen-Törn Ende Mai-Anfang Juni.
> Also wir waren da oben insgesamt 10 Personen, davon 6 Angler: 1 blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Spinn-/Raubfischangeln + 2 Jungangler. Die beiden Jungangler hab vor allem ich z. intensiv betreut, so dass meine effektive Angelzeit ziemlich begrenzt war....
> Wir waren in Bolmstadsäteri bei Filip im Haus 105c untergebracht. Kann nur sagen klasse Haus, es hat überhaupt nichts gefehlt! Sogar ein toller Kamin der auch jeden Abend auf Hochtouren lief: Und das Ende Mai/anfang Juni!!! Aber das Wetter war leider schon sehr bescheiden: kein Tag ohne Regen und über die ganzen fast 2 Wochen hatten wir Tagesspitzenwerte von ca. 15°. Aber das auch nur an Ausnahmetagen! Die einzigen Tage mit guitem Wetter waren der An- und der Abreisetag!
> ...





Schöner bericht, ich denke ihr habt einfach lehrgeld bezahlt.
Ist natürlich mega ärgerlich.
Die wassertemps waren schon okay fürs Hechtangeln...
Wir waren damals Mitte Mei dort und hatten zwischen 14-16Grad Wassertemp.
Nach Anfänglicher intensiver Suche hatten wir die hecht meist so auf 7m gefunden.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich werde aufjedenfall mehr mit Gummifisch probieren. Beim schleppen gingen nur kleine Pikes dran.


----------



## FreV (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Gut gut, werd ich auch ma testen, ich nehme von allem was mit, man will ja nicht unvorbereitet sein


----------



## bennson (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Aber mir hat noch keiner gesagt ob jmd Erfahrung mit Dropshot Zander/Barsch hat.  Frev wann bist du am Bolmen ?


----------



## FreV (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Mit Dropshot hab ich leider keine Erfahrung! Bin ab kommenden Sonntag für eine Woche am Bolmen!


----------



## FreV (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ach noch ne Frage. Habe hier und da mal aufgeschnappt, dass der Bolmen auch Forellenbestand hat! Kennt sich da jemand genauer aus? Kann mir kaum vorstellen da mehr oder weniger gezielt Forellen zu fischen, oder muss man nur wissen wo? Vielleicht bestimmte Regionen oder so?


----------



## Schwede 84 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

zu forellen suche dir flache buchten am besten früh morgens oder in den Abendstunden kleine spinner benutzen halte ausschau nach ringen auf dem wasser meißt denkt man das es nur friedfische sind ist aber nicht immer der fall werde am 29 für das ganze we bei Fillip sein habe jetzt mein eignes boot endlich 

die zander sind am Abend im flachen am tage im tiefen zucht die strände ab da geht in letzter zeit einiges 

im norden war es sehr gut vor 2 monaten jetzt ist der südosten sehr gut aber auch die westseite nicht vergessen 

wer fragen hat oder hilfe vor ort braucht einfach fragen


----------



## walde2k (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey leutz,
also ich war vom 10.7-17.7 am Bolmen bei Filip (Bolmstad Säteri)... 
Als erstes ganz großes lob an Filip und seine Ferienanlage, es war einfach nur Traumhaft. Häuser sind vom feinsten die boote sind auch voll ausreichend selbst die zweitakter mit 4 PS laufen sehr gut und leise.
Einziges manko war das Wetter mit 30-35 Grad nicht gerade die besten bedingungen zum Angeln.  

Sooo nun zu den Details  
Ich war mit 4 Freunden am Bolmen, wir hatten zwei boote und haben fast ausschließlich geschleppt. 
Der größte Hecht hatte 94cm und wog 6,5 kg gebissen hat dieser auf einen Bomber Long A 12cm.
Der größte Zander hatte 67cm das gewicht weiß ich leider nicht mehr genau dieser ging auf einen Cisco Kid 600.
Wir haben 17 Zander mitgenommen und 6 Hechte. Gefangen haben wir etwa 70 bis 80 Zander wobei sehr sehr sehr viele untermassig waren die meißten 25-35cm. Hechte hatten wir zwischen 15 und 20 stück auch hier waren viel untermassig. 
Wir sind immer nur sehr fürh Morgens zwischen 4 uhr und 10 uhr draußen gewesen und später am Abend von 20 uhr bis 1 uhr nachts. Tags über hat uns die hitze einfach zu fertig gemacht so das das Angeln kaum noch spaß bereitet hat. 
Aber Schwede 84 hat schon ganz recht Tagsüber wenn die Sonne knallt tief auf ca.6m fischen und am abend etwas flacher ca. 3m. 

Soviele Zander wie in diesem Urlaub habe ich noch nie gefangen und so gute wie alle die ich gefangen habe gingen auf das cisco kid konto dieser Wobbler ist die absolute Fanggarantie gewesen. Aber nur der mit den reflexaugen die cisco kid Wobbler mit den weiß schwarzen augen haben nicht einen Fisch an die Angel gebracht.

Ich setz hier mal die Fotos der beiden erfolgswobbler ein ;-)





Bomber Supender long A farbe [clown flash] der unter der beiden







Und das ist der Cisco Kid 600 Deep Runner mein Persönlicher "Zander Killer" 

Ach ja die meisten fische habe ich südlich von der Insel gefangen die direkt gegenüber von filip ist. Also die südseiter der zweit größten insel im bolmen. Da solltet ihr aber nicht zu nah am Ufer schleppen ich hatte immer so 150 bis 250m abstand zur Insel. Und es war laut echo nur 2-3m tief. Dort sind sehr viele untiefen und ab und an geht es bis auf einen meter hoch.

Ich hoffe der Bericht ist nicht zu chaotisch und ihr rafft was ich hier schreibe. 

Also dann Petri Heil und krumme Ruten


----------



## Schwede 84 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

das ist doch dann super gelaufen es geht 

die wobbler hab ich auch :vik: ein tip für hecht zalt wobbler alle Hechte die zwischen 80 und 116cm waren habe ich damit gefangen habe das letztemal einen Hecht wieder verloren der die 130cm übertroffen hat aber was solls weiß ja wo sie sind einer geht bestimmt noch dieses jahr der Herbst kommt ja noch bin ab 30.7 wieder bei fillip mit meinem Boot werde auch im Boot schlafen hab ja jetzt ein Dach  werde dann denke jedes we da sein und auch Touren machen wer hilfe braucht fragen


----------



## bennson (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Das macht Mut .. PETRI... obwohl wir im Norden unterwegs sind...

was sagst du Schwede84, wo bist du Unterwegs?


Wo bekommt man die Wobbler her?

Gruß


----------



## walde2k (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

HeyHo,
Ja Zalt habe ich auch einige aber irgendwie habe ich beim schleppen noch nicht so gute erfahrungen damit gesammelt. Habe einpaar 14cm und 2 19cm Zalt´s dann habe ich auch noch einige zam´s wobei ich da gestehen muss diese nicht einmal probiert zu haben.

Ich kaufe meine wobbler nur noch bei "house of Brunner" die Webseite ist zwar ******* aber die preise sind absolut top und meiner Meinung nach das beste Sortiment in ganz Deutschland. Die haben auch das cisco kid programm was echt selten ist in DE. 
Meine ciscos habe ich mir nach und nach in Schweden gekauft da sind die aber bisschen teurer als bei Brunner. 

http://www.house-of-brunner.de/


----------



## Schwede 84 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Die Zalt wobbler mußt du sehr langsam schleppen da die sonst nicht richtig laufen 

sind für große hechte im Bolmen unwiderstehlich

die bisse sind der hammer durch die langsamme fahrt und der geringe druck durch die zalt wobbler schlägt es richtig ein in der rute

habe vor 4 wochen einen Hecht von 116cm und 11.7kg fangen können und habe am selben tag einen Hecht verloren der die 116cm klein aussehen hat alles auf zalt 

will nächste woche das ganze we auf dem see verbringen oder auf ner insel denke morgens und abends geht da ne menge


----------



## bennson (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wo bist du denn unterwegs im Norden oder Süden?


----------



## Schwede 84 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

denke im süden im norden war ich anfang des jahres da die zander dort oben gelaicht haben und erst langsam abgewandert sind 

werde senke im süden und osten erstmal mein glück versuchen mal sehen was das bringt bin aber sehr optimistisch wo im norden bist du da ist ne menge wasser kann dir also nicht sagen wo genau es gut ist auf der ostseite zur Brücke von Bolmsö habe ich dieses jahr schon gut gefangen da gibt es so schöne kanten da geht fast immer was


----------



## bennson (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja die kanten nach der brücke sind extrem und fisch ist dort auch reichlich. Werde dort aufjedenfall mal meine gummis reinwerfen.


Wir sind in haringe auf bolmsö. Falls es oben nicht läuft kann ich ja runter fahren .. mal gucken wielange es mit 15 ps dauert.


Und ich wollte es mal mit Dropshot probieren. Barsch müsste aufjedenfall gehen und Zander bestimmt auch.


----------



## Bolmenfan (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi!

So, wieder zurück vom Bolmen. War ja im südlichen Teil bei Bolmen. Kann mich mit den schlechten Fangmeldungen nur anschließen. Habe in 3 Wochen lediglich 7 Hechte gefangen. Über 60cm hatte leider keiner. Zander hat gar nicht gebissen. Habe ne Menge probiert. Wobbler in sämtlichen Tiefen, Gummifisch, Köderfisch. Echolot war immer dabei. Denke daß das Wasser einfach viel zu warm ist im Moment. An Spitzentagen war es über 25Grad. In Schweden schon eher selten diese Temperaturen. Barsche haben auch nicht viele gebissen. Der Bolmen ist auch kein einfaches Gewässer. Es wundert micht immer wieder wie viele Facetten dieses Gewässer hat. Aber gerade darum gefällt er uns ja auch so gut. Einfach kann doch jeder. Zwar schade daß nicht so viel gebissen hat, aber dafür war es wieder sehr entspannend und zum Boot fahren und schwimmen einfach wunderbar. Beides ( Fisch und Top Wetter ) geht wohl einfach nicht.
Am besten habe ich bis jetzt letztes Jahr im Mai gefangen. Mal sehen was die Zukunft so bringt. Werden es auf jeden Fall wieder versuchen. Irgendwann kommt der Meter.
Dann war ich noch am Vällingasjön auf Forelle. Aber die waren genau so träge. Habe nicht einen Angler getroffen der auch nur eine Forelle gefangen hat. Leider sind an diesem See natürliche Köder verboten.

bis denne

Gruß, Bolmenfan


----------



## bennson (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

komisch macht irgendwie keinen Sinn die 2 Berichte


----------



## Chrism84 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich hab auch endlich gebucht... Ende August 2011 gehts wieder nach Skokgen... mit 25 PS-Boot mit Echo


----------



## FreV (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey!
also ich bin eben vom Bolmen zurück gekommen!! Naja was soll ich sagen, Hechte war recht schwer, vllt haben wir auch falsch gefischt oder so, hatten kein echolot..in 7 tagen 6 Hechte, der Größte hatte 66cm...aber die Zander gingen schon ganz gut..hatten etliche kleinere dabei, aber auch genügend in stattlicher Größe! Da kann ich mich kaum beklagen muss ich sagen, gebissen wurde auch zu jeder Zeit und bei jedem Wetter, egal ob stehender Wind mit Sonne oder, wie gestern, Regen und recht starker Wind..war alles dabei  
Dachte ich schreib ma was positives  Ach ja, war im Norden unterwegs!


----------



## bennson (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich bin schon ganz nervös. Wenn das mit der Prepaid-Karte klappt werde ich LIVE berichten .


Grüße


----------



## daniel_ (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ganz nervös. Wenn das mit der Prepaid-Karte klappt werde ich LIVE berichten .
> 
> 
> Grüße



Das wäre cool. Live-Berichte sind immer was besonderes.
Wie lange bleibst denn dort?


----------



## bennson (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

14 Tage =)


----------



## daniel_ (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> 14 Tage =)



Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
Suchen aktuell noch nen nettes Haus an dem einsamen See...


----------



## bennson (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

in 22 tagen gehts los und noch kein Haus am Bolmen ?


----------



## daniel_ (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> in 22 tagen gehts los und noch kein Haus am Bolmen ?



Nee der Trip ist quasi erst letztes WE geplant worden.
War ja dieses Jahr schon gut 2 wochen in Schweden-ist jetzt so geshen ne Zugabe
Und an Bolmen wollen wir nicht.
Soll an nen wesentlichen kleineren See in Smaland, Halland oder Skane gehen.
Werden das die Woche jetzt mal sichten.


----------



## bennson (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

da ist jemand sweden addicted 


schnauze voll vom bolmen??


----------



## daniel_ (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> da ist jemand sweden addicted
> 
> 
> schnauze voll vom bolmen??



Hat mir nicht so gut gefallen dort. Zu groß und zu stark frequentiert für meine Wünsche. Aber gefangen haben wir dort auch ganz gut, nur leider fast alles beim Schleppen und das ist mir zu langweilig...
Fahren jetzt meist nur noch an kleinere, unbekanntere Seen.
Mag da mehr die einsame Abgelegenheit--Schwedentypisch einfach.


----------



## Schwede 84 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

war am we wieder dort und habe mein Boot zu wasser gelassen hab zwar geangelt aber außer hechten wollte einfach kein zander beißen naja war mit fillip 2 stunden draußen haben da mehr erzählt als geangelt diesen freitag werde ich aber wieder voll angreifen 
P7310298-400.jpg
P7310297-400.jpg


----------



## Schwede 84 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So wieder da war von freitag bis heute am Bolmen freitag ein Zander und ein mini hecht 

Samstag vormittag nichts doch dann ab 19 uhr gab es fisch ohne ende wir konnten 19 zander und 6 hechte in 2,5 stunden fangen weiß nicht was los war aber da wo am tage nichts los war ging am Abend die post ab 

leider waren die Zander nicht die riesen Zander einer von 62 cm 67cm und 73 cm waren dann doch dabei 

haben alle tief gebissen haben wahrscheinlich das scheiß wetter von heute schon gespührt beste wobbler war der striker pro habe ich mir vor 4 jahren gekauft im Barschdekor schlank läuft auf 6,5m 

bin am we wieder da hoffe es geht weiter so


----------



## bennson (8. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

klasse ... vielleicht sieht man sich =)


----------



## daniel_ (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Na Bjay wie läuft die Angelei so?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

gerade erst internet bekommen ... werde später berichten


grüße


----------



## bennson (17. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Sooo... sind jetzt ein paar Tage hier und werden langsam war.


Die Hinreise war ganz okay ... einen Zwinschenfall gabs jedoch ... als jemand von unserer Gruppe am fahren war , wurde er plötzlich ohnmächtig. Der Beifahrer musste lenken und mit der Handbremse anhalten . Alles nahm zum Glück ein gutes Ende.

Naja am Ankunftstag wurde erstmal schön geschneidert.

Am dritten Tag gab es einen 45 Zander. Heute auch . Am abendlichen Ansitz gab es Brachsen, Aale ( nur kleine ), Rotaugen, einen Barsch (45er). Nur Hechte gab es keine 

Doch .. an der Brücke hatte ich 3 Bisse auf Gufi .. jedoch ging keiner. Ist nun spät werde Einzelheiten nachwerfen. Nun gehts ab in die haia.


Grüße


Hier die getrackte (GPS) Strecke von uns:


----------



## daniel_ (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Cool, danke für den Bericht.
Hm läuft ja noch nicht so gut bei euch.
Versucht es doch mal südlich vom Bolmsö an der Westseite zu schleppen, da ist es meist zwischen 8-10m tief. Wie haben dort damals gut Zander gefangen.
Oder die Strecke ab Ende der Insel auf der Ostseite, da ist nen langes stück zwischen 5-7m tief, da haben wir abends beim Schleppen gut gefangen mit Wobblern die auf 3m liefen. Super steinig dort aber genau deswegen auch interessant-

Gruß
Daniel

PS: Wir haben jetzt nen Haus direkt am See gefunden, am 27. gehts wieder los nach Sverige;-)


----------



## bennson (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hmm heute gabs einen Hecht ...

wir versuchen es jetzt erstmal vom steg auf friedfisch und nachm grillen gehts mitn boot raus auf dunkel session auf die raubis .. wünscht uNS GLÜCK !







//An welchen See gehts??


----------



## Schwede 84 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

und wie ist das haus alles ok 

hoffe mit 15 ps gehts besser als letztes jahr 

versucht es mal im süden bei fillip vorbei und dann am südostufer entlang am besten auf 6m fischen ist ne schöne strecke  du kannst dort 1 stunde schleppen zwischen 7 und 10 m tief am besten abends 

hab ich dir glaube auf der karte gezeigt 

bin erst nächste woche wieder da wann wollt ihr wieder los


----------



## bennson (18. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja mit den 15 ps gehts besser (max 15 MPH).. ist jedoch ein 2 takter der sich bei full-throttle ordentlich nimmt  ... auch Öl brauch der kleine viel welches wir dazu mischen müssen.

Das Haus ist auch super, SAUNA und CO !

haben jetzt 3 zander einen hecht und viele rotaugen und brassen... einen schönen barsch .. wir sind nächsten samstag wieder weg.

Wann wolltest du wieder hier sein ? 


Werden morgen einen Friedfisch-Tag machen und den Süden auch aufjedenfall öfter unsicher machen.

Vielleicht lassen wir das Boot 2 Tage oder so bei filip stehn und stechen von dort aus morgens in See.

Also du meinst der Süden ist besser? Naja hier ist es auch relativ flach alles ...


----------



## daniel_ (19. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> hmm heute gabs einen Hecht ...
> 
> wir versuchen es jetzt erstmal vom steg auf friedfisch und nachm grillen gehts mitn boot raus auf dunkel session auf die raubis .. wünscht uNS GLÜCK !
> 
> ...



Geht an nen recht kleinen unbekannten See in Halland.
In der Nähe von Ullared.
Ach seit ihr nur eine Woche dort?
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (19. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Cool . Bis jetzt gabs wieder nichts  Nur Friedfisch...

Ne sind bis zum 28 noch hier. Auch wo hunderte Sicheln sind gibts keinen Biss ... garnichts ... scheint echt nur bei großen tiefen was zu gehen ... leider haben wir hier keine ... versuchen und nächste woche um den süden zu kümmern ..


----------



## bennson (20. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Jetzt gehts los ... heute ist das erste mal blauer Himmel .. hoffentlich geht was ordentliches


----------



## daniel_ (20. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts los ... heute ist das erste mal blauer Himmel .. hoffentlich geht was ordentliches





Geiles Wetter...
Schleppt ihr auch?
Hast es an der Westseite mal probiert?
Entweder früh morgens oder spät abends...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (20. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Westseite ist ein bisschen weit weg. Werden die Tage unser Boot weiter südlich platzieren und uns von da aus im Süden probieren.

Die Mogenfahrt ergab nur diesen Hecht:


----------



## daniel_ (20. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wieso?
Das doch bei eurer grün eingezeichneten Route.
Wo seit ihr denn untergebracht?
Gut war damals auch von der Fähre aus Südlich schleppen... An der westseite entlang, da wird es dann recht fix von 8m+ auf 5m, da haben wir immer Einstiege auf so 3m Läufer gehabt!
Versucht es da mal.

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (20. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wir sind Ostseite von Bolmsö in haringe. Waren dort schon an der Fähre und es scheint ein super Spot zu sein. Aber es ist eine recht lange fahrt vorallem geht dabei ziemlich viel sprit beim heizen drauf. Ich gehe davon aus das die 2te Woche jetzt viel besser läuft .. werde auch morgens früher unterwegs sein.



Grüße


----------



## SelektiveEntnahme (21. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,

ich war 2 Wochen mit der Familie am Bolmen.
War angeltechnisch ganz O.K. größter Fisch war ein Hecht von 102 cm. Foto anbei.
Gab auch viele Zander, meist aber auch kleinere.

Gruß
SE
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/5rlm-2-jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Nightstalker (22. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hiho, 
war auch gerade für 2 Wochen mal wieder am Bolmen, und kann mich der Meinung einiger hier im Board nicht anschließen, der Bolmen sei überfischt oder ähnliches.
Haben zu zweit in den 14 Tagen auf Barsch & Hecht geangelt,  30 Hechte, weit über 100 Barsche und einige Zander fangen können, ohne uns groß anstrengen zu müssen. Auch der vielzitierte Angeldruck scheint mir etwas übertrieben, ich war nun zum 6.mal da oben, und wenn man bei einer Ausfahrt mal mehr als zwei Angelboote trift, ist das schon enorm.

Die fängigsten Köder in diesem Jahr waren:
Salmo Hornet 2 & 3 cm in rot/weiß
Rapala Husky Jerk 8cm  Blau/orange/silber
Rapala X-Rap8  gelb
Abu Rocket Minnow 8cm  gelb/orange

Just my 2ct ;-)


----------



## daniel_ (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

He Bjay, na wie liefen die letzten Tage?
Sind die Fänge besser geworden?
Wieviel Grad hat der Bolmen denn aktuell noch?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (23. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ne wird garnicht besser .. langsam verlieren wir die Lust  Fische ich zu tief? Zu groß ? Fragen über Fragen .... war auch die letzten Tage im Süden ... aber einen Zander ... dann habe ich auch noch gestern einen Zander bei Hölminge gefangen .. aber alles sooooooo klein...


Temp ist 67,2 °F sprich ca 19 Grad.. obwohl es beim Schwimmen gefühlt viel kälter ist


----------



## daniel_ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> Ne wird garnicht besser .. langsam verlieren wir die Lust  Fische ich zu tief? Zu groß ? Fragen über Fragen .... war auch die letzten Tage im Süden ... aber einen Zander ... dann habe ich auch noch gestern einen Zander bei Hölminge gefangen .. aber alles sooooooo klein...
> 
> 
> Temp ist 67,2 °F sprich ca 19 Grad.. obwohl es beim Schwimmen gefühlt viel kälter ist




Verstehe ich echt gar nicht. Es müssten doch wenigstens nen paar kleine beim Schleppen einsteigen!?
In welcher tiefe angelt ihr denn und auf Wie viel Meter läuft euer Wobbler?
Ist ja echt ärgerlich.
Aber das wird schon noch, einfach mal andre Tiefen testen...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Kleine steigen ja auch ein .. aber nur max. 1-2 am Tag.

Die Köder fangen ab 11cm und 3m tiefe an.


----------



## daniel_ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> Kleine steigen ja auch ein .. aber nur max. 1-2 am Tag.
> 
> Die Köder fangen ab 11cm und 3m tiefe an.



Fahrt mal so auf 8-10m und schleppt dabei mit Ködern die 4-6m tief laufen.

Früh morgens oder spät abends am Besten.

so bei uns gehts am Freitag los Richtung Ätran an nen kleinen See, mals cuae wie es da so läuft...


----------



## Schwede 84 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

werde am freitag wieder am Bolmen sein hoffe das dann der sturm nachläßt 

Werde dann wieder richtung helgaholm unterwegs sein wenn der wind es zuläßt 

probiert es wirkllich wie daniel gesagt hat bei 8bis 10m auf 6m am morgen und am Abend oder einfach mal nur mit gummi wenn die nicht auf wobbler wollen dann ist meißtens ein gummifisch die richtige wahl habe versucht es bei der brücke und zwischen den inseln bei fillip da wo die 3 stäbe aus dem wasser schauen da hat es das letztemal auch geklappt 

evtl sehen wir uns am Freitag


----------



## daniel_ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> werde am freitag wieder am Bolmen sein hoffe das dann der sturm nachläßt
> 
> Werde dann wieder richtung helgaholm unterwegs sein wenn der wind es zuläßt
> 
> ...




He Marcel!

Fahr doch mal mit Bjay raus und zeig ihm das es auch ein paar gute Hecht im Bolmen gibt...;-)
Wundert mich wirklich das sich bei Ihm nix tut!


----------



## Schwede 84 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

kein problem freitag 17 uhr bei fillip mit meinem boot da spielt das wetter dann auch nicht so eine große rolle 

Hechte gibt es auch große nur das die ganz guten so ab 1m schwer zu bekommen sind aber von 60 bis 90 geht schon öfter aber man nichts garantieren


----------



## daniel_ (24. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> kein problem freitag 17 uhr bei fillip mit meinem boot da spielt das wetter dann auch nicht so eine große rolle
> 
> Hechte gibt es auch große nur das die ganz guten so ab 1m schwer zu bekommen sind aber von 60 bis 90 geht schon öfter aber man nichts garantieren



Wenn das mal kein cooles Angebot ist...
Also Bjay, auf gehts...


----------



## Sakier (25. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey!
Bin im moment am Innen und ich kann mich bjay nur anschließen bis auf einen 95 cm hecht und 
Einem 75 cm zander haben wir nur kleine dinger gefangen und davon nicht viele!
Vom wetter fang ich garnicht erst an zu sprechen!
Aber wenn noch platz auf dem boot ist wurde ich wohl gerne Freitag mal rueber zum boomen kommen 
Wenn nicht hat wer ne adresse von nem forellensee in der "naehe" vom unnen ?
Brauch Erfolg fuers ego 
Gruss
Sakier


----------



## bennson (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hehe ... denke ne große angeltour wirds nicht mir geben .. von der zeit her.

Bin gerade von meiner morgen Tour zurück und ich muss sagen es war der hammer.

Meinen gestern gekauften Nils Master hat vollen erfolg gebracht ... erst zig Bisse .. dann ein kleiner Zander und dann noch ein paar große Fische im Drill verloren 

Dann der hänger  Nils Master weg. Sehr traurig den Reef Runner 600 montiert und es gab wieder Bisse und kleine Zander. Dann war noch ein 48 er Zander an der Reihe welchen wir gleich essen werden. Die Drillinge landen sehr oft in den kiemen -.- .

Ich meinte gestern noch zu einem Kollegen : Pass mal auf hier der Spot der wird richtig Fisch bringen und das am vorletzten Tag. Und zack ich hatte recht -.- genause wie im letzte Jahr. Naja lieber spät als garnicht.


Werde berichten. Grüße

Ach noch etwas: Lohnt sich der Elchpark in Laganland ?


----------



## daniel_ (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> hehe ... denke ne große angeltour wirds nicht mir geben .. von der zeit her.
> 
> Bin gerade von meiner morgen Tour zurück und ich muss sagen es war der hammer.
> 
> ...





Hört sich doch schon besser an.
Kannst dir ja überlegen--ist ja nen super nettes Angebot von Marcel!

Der "Elchpark" lohnt nicht wirklich... Sehr klein.. Sieht mehr nach nem kleinen Ramschmarkt für Schweden-Anhänger aus...;-)

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> kein problem freitag 17 uhr bei fillip mit meinem boot da spielt das wetter dann auch nicht so eine große rolle
> 
> Hechte gibt es auch große nur das die ganz guten so ab 1m schwer zu bekommen sind aber von 60 bis 90 geht schon öfter aber man nichts garantieren




Kommen morgen mal um 17 Uhr vorbei. Dann können wir ja ma gucken was geht !


----------



## Schwede 84 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

habe heute meine neuen wobbler von strike-pro bekommen 7 in der zahl alle mit lauftiefen zwischen 4 und 6m wo wart ihr den hoffe das ihr heute noch glück habt sehen uns ja dann morgen viel erfolg noch


----------



## bennson (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

haringe direkt vorm ostufer von bolmsö . Da ist es nah am Ufer 10-20 Feet tief. Da hats heute morgen klasse geknallt . Aber jetzt gerade nichts . Werde es nach dem Essen noch einmal probieren.


----------



## Schwede 84 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Versuche es heute nochmal am abend bei der brücke fang im tiefen an mit gufi und dann fahre langsam ins flache da müßte eigendlich was gehen 

direkt nach der brücke wenn du richtung fillip fährst auf der rechten seite habe ich letztes jahr um diese zeit richtig gut gefangen


----------



## bennson (27. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Soooooo .... gerade ist Zeit für den Laptop.

Unser letzter Tag ist vorbei und es war ein richtig schöner Tag.

Heute auf meiner Morgen-Tour gabs einen Zander und einen Hecht aber nichts großes.

Dann haben wir uns Nachmittags mit Schwede 84 bei Bolmstadt Säteri getroffen und es ging auf seinem Boot weiter.

Wir waren 4 Leute und haben mit 3-Ruten geschleppt.

Resultat um 21 Uhr waren:
Reef Runner 800 grün : 3 kleine Zander
Reef Runner 800 knall-rot: 2 kleine Zander und einen 58er
Strike-Pro: Hammer Biss mit Schnurbruch

In 2-3 h nicht schlecht . Hat echt Spaß gemacht und vielen DANK Marcel für den netten Trip und ich hoffe der Reefi wird dir viele weitere Erfolge bringen !

In 2 Tagen über 10 Zander ist schon cool ... wie gesagt besser zu spät als zu früh.

Bilder sind von heute Nachmittag und die Filets vom gestrigen Zander und Barsch.

Morgen früh putzen/packen und dann gehts auf die 1100 KM Reise.


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So ich bin auch wieder zuhause und ja bjay das war ein hammer we konnte am Samstag und heute 11Zander fangen leider keine riesen aber dafür einen Hecht von 102cm und heute morgen noch einen verloren der sogar größer aussah 

alles im allen ein super we

Leider mußte der Hecht mit da da zu tief geschluckt die gefräßigen monster 

aber mein kumpel hat sich gefreut der grill wartet schon


----------



## bennson (29. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Klasse ! Auf was haste du die gefangen ?


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hey 

hab den hecht mit meinem Zalt 19cm gefangen da wo du deinen größeren zander am freitag hattest

die Zander auf strike und deinen wobbler hatte den auch nur nicht rot sondern weiß 

Habe dann heute wieder dort oben wieder zalt einen riesen hecht verloren ist  kurz vorm boot ausgestiegen


----------



## daniel_ (2. September 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> Soooooo .... gerade ist Zeit für den Laptop.
> 
> Unser letzter Tag ist vorbei und es war ein richtig schöner Tag.
> 
> ...



Na siehst, dann hat dich das ja doch noch zum Guten gewendet!
Und gehts nächstes Jahr auch wieder an den Bolmen?

Bin auch gestern wieder heim vom 5-tages Trip...
Fazit: Super Hütte , meist gutes Wetter und schöne Hechte und vor allem große Barsche (bis 46cm).

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Matze1282 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Bolmen-Angler,

Das ist ein wirklich klasse Thema hier zum Bolmensee. Ich lese jetzt schon seit 2 Tagen und versuche soviele Tipps wie möglich zu behalten.

Jetzt erstmal zu mir: 
Bin neu Hier im Board und fahre am 09.10. für eine Woche an den Bolmen im südlichen Teil. Es wird mein 2. Angeltrip nach Schweden. Vor 2 Jahren war ich an den Sinnern Seen, in der nähe von Kalmar, Westseite Schwedens. Habe dort nicht besonders gefangen, was wohl laut Vermieter am hohen Wasserstand lag. Sicherlich habe ich auch einige Fehler gemacht, aber auch andere haben nicht besonders gefangen, was mich dann schon an den ungünstigen Wasserstand glauben lässt. 

So nun zu diesem Jahr zum Bolmen:

Habe eine Frage zur Schleppgeschwindigkeit, wie schnell bzw. langsam zieht ihr eure Köder hinterher? Ich habe immer im Standgas geschleppt und auch beim Rudern einen vehaften können.

Schleppt ihr nur Wobbler oder auch Gufis und Blinker und wenn ihr diese schleppt, schaltet ihr dann ein Blei vor um auf Tiefe zu kommen, oder sagt ihr Gufis und Blinker nur werfen?

Wie weit hinter dem Boot lasst ihr den Köder laufen?

So erstmal danke

bis dann Matze


----------



## Schwede 84 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hey 

also ich schleppe so ca 4 bis 5kmh in der stunde wenn ich blinker oder gufis schleppe dann mit einem paravan


----------



## Matze1282 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey Schwede 84,

danke für den Hinweis. Schätzt du die Geschwindigkeit in etwa ab oder hast du ne Anzeige im Boot?

Wie ist denn das Gewicht von dem Paravan den du dann verwendest?


Was ist denn bei den Blinkern und Gufis erfolgreicher, das Schleppen oder das Werfen, wenn man genug Sicheln gefunden hat versteht sich?#c


----------



## walde2k (6. September 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey Matze,
ich war dieses Jahr vom 10.07-17.07 am Bolmen. Wie du sicher gelesen hast haben wir so einige Zander gefangen, leider fast alle zu klein um diese zu entnehmen. Zeigt aber trotzdem wie gut der Fischbestand im Bolmen ist. 

So nun mal zu deiner Frage 
Also mit GuFi habe ich nicht geschleppt aber Blinker habe ich in allen Variationen. Ich muss sagen der Twin Blinker von EFFZETT ist schon ein sehr guter Hechtköder. Wir haben zwar nicht so viele Hecht am Hacken gehabt aber die, die wir landen konnten, wurden fast immer auf Blinker gefangen. 

Schleppgeschwindigkeit:
Ja das ist so eine Sache mit den Blinkern. Da die Blinker aus Metall sind sinken diese schnell zum Grund wenn du zu langsam schleppst. 

Ich aber einen kleinen trick 

Also Blinker rausfeuern ca. 35 - 50m hinterm Boot dann musst du die Rutenspitze ins Visier nehmen. Während du anfängst mit standgas zu schleppen wird der Blinker immer weiter absinken. Bis dieser den Grund erreicht hat. (Grundkontakt siehst du an der Rutenspitze) Nun musst du die Geschwindigkeit steigern ( aber mit gefühl  ) damit du den Blinker knapp über dem Grund präsentieren kannst. 
Deine Rutenspitze zeigt jeden Grundkontakt präziese an. Um die perfekte Geschwindigkeit zu ermitteln. 

Man kann das leider nicht mit einer Faustformel ermitteln wie schnell die beste Schleppgeschwindigkeit wirklich ist. Da alle Blinker verschiedene gewichte und somit absinkgeschwindigkeiten haben.

Aber man kann es so zusammenfassen: "Je schwerer der Blinker, um so schneller musst du schleppen"

Noch eins zum Thema Blinker. In Ljungby gibt es diesen einen Angelladen [Skandinavian Sportfiske Center] oder so. Die haben einen Krautschutzblinker der wirklich gut und günstig ist. Ich hatte mir den letztes Jahr gekauft um diesen zu testen. Bis heute habe ich keinen bessern Krautblinker gefunden. Wir haben den sogar ins Schilf geworfen und durchgekurbelt, keine Hänger  
Die Fischausbeute war besonder auf dem Silberblauen modell sehr gut. Der hat nicht nur die Hechte wild gemacht sondern auch viele große barsche hingen da am hacken. 
Du solltest aber nicht vergessen das Blinker ihr können nur bei Sonnenschein entfallten. Da ist die Reizwirkung am größten. Bei dicken wolken kannst du deine Blinker gleich im Angelkoffer lassen da geht kein Fisch drauf. 

Hoffe das ich dir einbisschen helfen konnte


----------



## Matze1282 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey Walde2K,

vielen Dank für deine Tipps. Werde das so ausprobieren und dann mal sehen, was sich für meine Köder interessiert.

Könnte am liebsten heute schon los, aber es sind noch 5 Wochen:r


----------



## Matze1282 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,

so nun ist es noch gut eine Woche, bis es zum Bolmen geht. Hat denn jemand aktuelle Berichte über Fänge zur Zeit und wie soll denn das Wetter werden die nächsten 2 Wochen?

Matze


----------



## bennson (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Bin warscheinlich wieder ab dem 23 am Bolmen . Mal abwarten ob alles klappt.


sverige addicted :l


----------



## Schwede 84 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hat doch alles geklappt und die großen Hechte beißen  jetzt erst richtig


----------



## Schwede 84 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/verden/verdensvejr_skandinavien.htm?city=110046045&name=Ljungby


----------



## bennson (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wird mal Zeit für meinen ersten dicken Hecht aus Schweden ... aber das wird bestimmt klappen =) hast du zufällig einen shop neben der haustür welche telenor umts broadband kontant cards haben ?


----------



## daniel_ (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> Wird mal Zeit für meinen ersten dicken Hecht aus Schweden ... aber das wird bestimmt klappen =) hast du zufällig einen shop neben der haustür welche telenor umts broadband kontant cards haben ?




Wo gehts denn wieder hin, Bjay?

Überlegen auch ob es Anfang November noch mal hoch geht.

Nur die Zeit muss man dafür ertsmal finden...


----------



## bennson (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

fahr nochmal hoch an den bolmen zu filip. marcel wird auch kommen und dann gehts den fischen an den kragen


----------



## Schwede 84 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

die karte kannst du in Ljungby kaufen das sollte kein problem sein 

Habe evtl sogar eine muß mal schauen habe da was mit wlan über telenor bekommen das ging ganz gut mal gucken 

habe heute mit einem kumper geredet er hat 2 hechte gefangen einmal 7kg und 9,7kg hatte mehre harte bisse die gehen zurzeit ganz gut 

hatte ja auch am tag eurer abreise einen Hecht über 1m


----------



## bennson (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

huhu! ja ich weiß hatte mir ja im august auch dort im shop die karten geholt .. wollte nur schon währen der fahrt bissle die langeweile vertreiben =) naja bin 22 jahre auch ohne ausgekommen 


ja wird bestimmt gut .. dauert ja nicht mehr lange dann bin ich oben


----------



## Schwede 84 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

so bin heute vom Bolmen wiedergekommen 


war einfach nur super 6 Hechte konnte ich fangen alle um die 4 kg 

16 Zander in nur 5 stunden besser gehts für mich nicht 

wetter war einfach super nur das ich eis kratzen mußte bei meinem boot -5 grad morgens 8 uhr ist doch schon kalt aber die richtigen klamotten dann geht alles 

leider mußte ich wieder sehen wie zander gefangen wurden und auch getötet wurden die nicht mal 40 cm hatten schade das Deutsche angler immer in einen blutrausch verfallen wenn was gefangen wird


----------



## daniel_ (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> huhu! ja ich weiß hatte mir ja im august auch dort im shop die karten geholt .. wollte nur schon währen der fahrt bissle die langeweile vertreiben =) naja bin 22 jahre auch ohne ausgekommen
> 
> 
> ja wird bestimmt gut .. dauert ja nicht mehr lange dann bin ich oben



Wie lange bleibst denn oben?

@Marcel: Gleiches hab ich auch beobachtet als ich vor 4 Jahren am Bolmen war... Geht gar nicht!


----------



## bennson (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ehm fahre am Freitag los und bleibe eine Woche. Fährst du dieses Jahr noch einmal hoch?

Marcel : Waren die auch beim Fillip untergebracht?

Und was für Köder gingen ? Hast du nochmal was auf den knall Reef Runner gefangen?


----------



## Schwede 84 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja habe damit gefangen leider ist der jetzt weg |gr: ansonsten strike pro ansonsten zalt in braun und grün 

ja die waren auch bei fillip 

ihr bekommt dann das braune Haus da ist mehr platz für euch 3 und ich könnte ja wenn das ok auf dem sofa für eine nacht schlafen wenn das für euch ok gebe euch das geld dafür


----------



## Matze1282 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Woche am Bolmen ist rum. Muss sagen das Wetter war ein absoluter Traum, aber der Fang war sehr mager. Habe 3 Hechte gefangen. Der Größte war 55. 2 beim Schleppen und einen auf Köderfisch. Wir waren bei Björkenäs im Süden des Bolmen. Ich habe alles probiert, aber irgendwie hatte ich kein Glück. Futterfisch war genug zu sehen auf dem Echolot, habe auch alle mögliche Tiefen versucht aber nichts. Kann es vieleicht sogar an der Gegend gelegen haben? Wo sind denn eurer Meinung nach die besten Fangplätze im Bolmen?

MfG

Matze


----------



## bennson (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

mit der couch geht klar .. natürlich ohne geld 


ich glaube man muss am bolmen erstmal eine schöne kanten strecke finden und dort wird man auch regelmäßig fangen.


----------



## daniel_ (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> Ehm fahre am Freitag los und bleibe eine Woche. Fährst du dieses Jahr noch einmal hoch?
> 
> Marcel : Waren die auch beim Fillip untergebracht?
> 
> Und was für Köder gingen ? Hast du nochmal was auf den knall Reef Runner gefangen?




Ich würde gerne noch mal hoch fahren, nur weiß ich nicht ob ich das Zeitlich hinbekomme.
Und im November ist mir das ehrlich gesagt auch schon fast zu kalt...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Bronni (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Matze,
    wir waren in Järanäs und in Odensjö (siehe google earth), in Järanäs findest Du eine langgezogene Bucht mit ca. 4m Wassertiefe. Dort haben wir im Mai/Juni ganz gut gefangen. Der größte Hecht hatte 97cm, aber auch viele kleine 40-60cm. Ebenfalls im Mai/Juni des
  nächsten Jahres waren wir in Odensjö. Eine wunderschöne Bucht lag vor uns, leider mit wenig Fisch. Wir haben auf den riesigen Wasserflächen geschleppt und geschleppt, es war nicht einfach, aber wir haben die Hechte dennoch gefunden. Nach drei Besuchen in Schweden ist mein Fazit, ohne gute Tipps oder Guide sucht man recht lange, bis man Stellen gefunden hat, die Erfolg bringen. Allerdings entschuldigt m.E. die Landschaft, die Ruhe und das ganze Umfeld auch mal Schneider-Stunden und wenn es sein muss, auch Tage. Wir fahren nächstes Jahr wieder nach Odensjö, das Haus direkt am Wasser, das Boot vor der Haustür usw., was will man mehr und Hechte und Zander fängt man auch, auch wenn sie nicht von selbst ins Boot springen.

  Bis dann und Petri 

  Bronni


----------



## Matze1282 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey Bronni,

die Bucht bei Odensjö ist auch unsere Bucht gewesen. Wie gesagt war sehr schwierig, warum auch immer. 

@ schwede84 und bjay

wo seid ihr denn immer auf dem Bolmen unterwegs? In welchen Tiefen seid ihr am erfolgreichsten und nehmt ihr dann Wobbler die in diesen Tiefen laufen, oder beschwert ihr sie zusätzlich. Wie tief laufen denn z.B. die Zalt-Wobbler?

MfG

Matze


----------



## Schwede 84 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hi

also ich bin da unterwegs ist wo der fisch ist

nein also bin meist auf der ostseite bei helgaholm zb.

Fische meistens die kanten entlang das können 4 m sein 8 m oder 16m die bei 8m habe ich meisten einen der so ca bei 7,5m läuft und zb den zalt der bei 5 m läuft ohne blei usw 

bei tiefen bis zu 17m habe ich noch wobbler dann wirds aber nicht mehr so einfach da brauchst du dann downringer usw 

aber wobbler von lauftiefen von 3bis 9m reichen aus


----------



## bennson (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

huhu morgens gehts los  wir sehen uns samstag morgens und dann mal gucken wo die kollegen stehen


----------



## Schwede 84 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wann kommt ihr  an 8uhr 
???????????


----------



## daniel_ (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> huhu morgens gehts los  wir sehen uns samstag morgens und dann mal gucken wo die kollegen stehen



Viel Erfolg und berichte mal wie es läuft!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Bronni (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Matze,

      ich gebe Dir recht, die Bucht von Odensjö ist wirklich schwierig. Wir haben daher die Bucht oft verlassen und haben in der Nachbarbucht bei 4-5 m Wassertiefe gefischt. Wir werden im kommenden Jahr unsere Taktik auch ein wenig ändern. In interessanten Buchten werden wir es mit dem alt bewährten Köderfisch versuchen und parallel dazu die abgewandte Seite mit Gummifischen, Wobblern abfischen. In diesen Buchten müssen einfach mehr Hechte stehen.
  Wir werden uns im nächsten Jahr leise, ohne Motor in die Buchten schleichen und unser Glück probieren. Wir haben in diesen Buchten schon stark kämpfende Hechte bis 70 cm gefangen,
  aber 70cm kann nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange sein. Ich werde berichten, bis dann
  Bronni


----------



## bennson (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Sooo .. die Woche ist fast vorbei.

Bis jetzt gab es jeden Tag fisch.  Ich denke so 4-6 Stück am Tag aber nichts großes.

Größte war 68 Hecht und nen Ü50 Zander.

Mal gucken was es heute und morgen gibt.


----------



## Matze1282 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey Bjay, 

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen. Tolle Bilder!!!! Wo warst du denn genau? Ich will auch nochmal an den Bolmen fahren und bin über jeden Tip dankbar!

Bis dann 


Matze


----------



## bennson (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hej !

Werde berichten wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.

Hier einer von gestern.


----------



## bennson (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

soo heute gabs 20 zander und 3 hechte .. bericht und fotos folgen... jetzt was essen sachen ins auto und wech nach Germany.. grüüße


----------



## Schwede 84 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja stimmt haste recht#6 war echt gut


----------



## bennson (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja war ein sehr lustiger tag #6


vorallem immer die doppelbisse und unsere fast gleichzeitigen fänge. Wobei ich denke das gut 2/3 der bisse verknallt wurde.

Bilder gibts erst nächste woche, da die Cam jetzt noch wo anders ist.

@ Matze : Infos über Wie,Womit,Wo gibts dann auch



Gruß


----------



## Südschwedenfan (31. Oktober 2010)

*wir waren am Öresjön*

Hallo zusammen;

Wir waren im Oktober am Öresjön in der nähe von Göteborg(ca. 60 Km Süd/Ost)

Fischen war nur in der Zeit von nachmittags 16°° bis abends 20°° Uhr angesagt.
Unsere Köder waren tote Brassen von 35 cm.+ bzw. extrem grosse Rotaugen und die tiefen Stellen hat uns unser Fishfinder angezeigt.
Dort laufen die dicken Mama's, um ohne grossen Aufwand die fetten Brocken einzusammeln.

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserem, meiner Meinung nach, nicht schlechten Angelurlaub.

Grösster Hecht: 110cm, dann 104, 102, 100, 96, 93, 89.
Der kleinste war 78cm. und es war keine Ausfahrt ohne Hecht.
Wir waren aber ausschliesslich auf die grossen aus und haben natürlich 99% zurückgesetzt.
Also, keine Wobbler, Gummifische oder Blinker von 10 oder 15cm., nur tote Köderfische im XXXL Format.

Freue mich schon auf den Mai, da ist aber der Zander angesagt, der seltsamer weise auch den Köderfisch bevorzugt.

PS: wir haben selbstverständlich den Angstdrilliung eingesetzt, um sofort den Anhieb zu setzten, damit die Hechte auch schonend zurückgesetzt werden konnten.


----------



## daniel_ (1. November 2010)

*AW: wir waren am Öresjön*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen;
> 
> Wir waren im Oktober am Öresjön in der nähe von Göteborg(ca. 60 Km Süd/Ost)
> 
> ...





Sehr schöne Hechte.
Wie lange wart ihr denn da? 
Habt Ihr die auf Grund angeboten oder im Freiwasser?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Südschwedenfan (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Daniel;

Wir waren 10 Tage dort.

Nur der Hecht von 104 cm. hat in ca. 1,50m. tiefe gebissen, die anderen alle so zwischen 7 und 9 meter.

Wir hatten zwar ne Gewässerkarte mit Tiefenangabe aber der Fishfinder hat uns die Löcher und Rinnen genau gezeigt.

Gruss


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Petri zu den schönen Hechten!
Aber zu schreiben wir haben 99% zurückgesetzt und dann nur tote Fische in die Kamera zu halten ist schon sehr grotesk.


----------



## Schwede 84 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

schöne fänge petri dazu 

ps so tot sehen die gar nicht aus also nicht gleich aufregen 


Hier ist es immer so schön ruhig 

ta de lungt|rolleyes


----------



## Südschwedenfan (1. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Stefan;

Die Fische waren nicht länger als eine Minute aus dem Wasser.

Ausnahme Bild 1 und 2 (der gleiche Hecht), war der erste und  wurde noch ohne Angstdrilling gefangen.
Hatte tief geschluckt und konnte leider nicht zurückgesezt werden.


----------



## Schwede 84 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Bjay woooooooooooooooo sind die bilder


----------



## bennson (7. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hier sind die Bilder unserer letzten Session.


Schleppen ging recht wenig und wir haben die meisten Fische beim Dropshot-Driften gefangen. ACHTUNG: Hechte gehen auch drauf aber wir konnten alle sicher landen. Naja außer Marcel, dem wurde kurzer Hand die ganze Montage zerschnibbelt 

Wenn ihr auf eurem Echo Fisch-Wolken seht dann gibt es Fisch. Ich habe es in den letzten Urlauben immer wieder bestätigt bekommen. Die Futterfische schwimmen in Wolken ,um sich vor den Räubern zu schützen .Es stehen immer Hecht und Zander dort, um sich den Magen voll zu schlagen.

Kanten von 20 - 40 Fuß sind sehr erfolgsversprechend.

Die größe der Fische war ziemlich gering aber das lässt auf bessere Jahre hoffen 


Skipper Marcel:






Der Spot:





Zander der einen 10cm DS Köder geschluckt hat.






Hier der kleinste Zander der gefangen wurde:






Der dritte Hecht am Tag auf DS:






Hier ein DS Zander von Marcel:






Ich habe nachgelegt mit einem Fin-S Zander:






Und noch einer:






Hier 2 Zander von Marcel und mir welche gleichzeitig gebissen haben:







Grüße


----------



## Schwede 84 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

sehe ich fett aus oder sind die fische so klein 

war ein super tag wie gestern auch


----------



## bennson (8. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ja wir müssen die Foto-Griffe anwenden, dann sehen die auch nicht soooo klein aus. Aber die Fotos wurden ja beim Versorgungsprozess geschossen also keine Zeit für tolle Posen


----------



## daniel_ (8. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Das mit der recht kleinen Durchschnittgröße der Zander ist mir 2008 bei meinem Bolmenurlaub auch aufgefallen...
Die Schweden nehmen z.T. auch 45cm Zander mit...:-(
Traurig!
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (8. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

45 cm ist laut Vorschrift auch okay ! Besser ein 45 als ein 65 er  .. oder?!


Nein aber mal im Ernst .. ich denke der See ist schon fast Zander verseucht  Aber mein persönliches Maß ist erst ab 50 cm und unter 70 cm.

@ Daniel würdest du nochmal an den Bolmen ?


----------



## daniel_ (8. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> 45 cm ist laut Vorschrift auch okay ! Besser ein 45 als ein 65 er  .. oder?!
> 
> 
> Nein aber mal im Ernst .. ich denke der See ist schon fast Zander verseucht  Aber mein persönliches Maß ist erst ab 50 cm und unter 70 cm.
> ...




Unser Maß war damals 55cm...
Aber wir hatten Zander auch nur als Beifang;-)
Also ich habe mich jetzt mehr auf kleinere, einsamere Seen spezialisiert...
Waren in diesem Jahr oben in Värmland und das war hammer dort (Siehe Bericht)

Willst du zukünftig öfters an den Bolmen?


----------



## bennson (8. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hmm ja ! 


Obwohl dort die großen einem nicht ins Boot springen, reizt dieser See mich sehr.

Ich glaube er hat ein riesiges Potenziel, welches nur genutzt werden muss. Ich würde mich auch gerne mal an ein kleineres Gewässer probieren =)


----------



## daniel_ (9. November 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bjay schrieb:


> Hmm ja !
> 
> 
> Obwohl dort die großen einem nicht ins Boot springen, reizt dieser See mich sehr.
> ...



Potential ja, aber erst in mir einfach viel zu stark frequentiert.
Wenn ich nach Schweden fahren dann will ich Ruhe und abgelegenheit.
Wir haben desöfteren tagelang auf Seen geangelt wo sonst niemand zu sehen war-> und das fiind ich einfach cool-->Natur live!
Das einzige was daran zu Beginn immer stört, das ist die Suche nach so einem Ferienhaus...Das ist mega zeitintensiv und für 2011 sind wir aktuell schon wieder am Suchen...
Schweden ist so groß und hat viele schöne Ecken, da haben wir beschlossen, das wir unabhängig vom Fangerfolg, uns immer ein anderes Haus suchen.


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Schwede 84 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

so bald gehts los auf eis mal sehen wie der Bolmen im winter so ist


----------



## daniel_ (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> so bald gehts los auf eis mal sehen wie der Bolmen im winter so ist



Hört sich interessant an, halt uns mal auf dem laufenden wie es dort "unterm" Eis läuft.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Frohes Neues zusammen !


Marcel wie läufts ?


----------



## walde2k (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey Leute, 
ich wünsche euch ein Frohes neues und fischreiches Jahr


----------



## Schwede 84 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo na ihr 

gestern am Bolmen gewesen und 2 schöne löcher gebohrt konnte ein paar barsche und einen mini Hecht durch das loch ziehen 

war dann doch besser mit den neuen Langlaufski durch die pampa zu fahren  

Hoffe das eis verschwindet schneller dieses jahr und ich kann so schnell es geht die großen Hechte ärgern 

|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


bjay wie siehts bei dir aus kommste dieses jahr 

wenn ja dann mußte langsam buchen wir eng dieses jahr


----------



## bennson (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hey ! ja habe gedacht du wolltest anrufen ... ich klingel mal die Tage durch !


----------



## walde2k (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich war bei uns in Deutschland auch schon aufm Eis  War richtig super einige schöne Forellen habe ich durchs Loch gezogen und einen 56er Hecht  Der hecht durfte dann aber wieder zurück #6
Leider wars das auch schonwieder mit dem Eis bei uns, zur Zeit haben wir 11°C... Somit ist vom Eis nix mehr zu sehen #d

Beste Grüße 
Waldemar


----------



## Schwede 84 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

möchte kein eis mehr sehen 


|gr:


----------



## bennson (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich möchte gern an den Bolmen .. kann jedoch nicht vorher planen


----------



## Schwede 84 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wenn das eis weg ist gibt es groß hecht


----------



## bennson (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

anstatt zu jammern könntest du dich ja mit den Ski und dem Bohrer aufn Weg machen und dick Barsch und Zander fangen


----------



## Schwede 84 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja könnte ich machen evtl nächstes we


----------



## pitjepuck (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,
ich bin ziemlich neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben kann.
Ich fahre vom 07-14.05 an den Bolmensee (ziemlich nördlich).
Das hier ist unser Haus 
http://www.novasol.de/p/S04678?S=2011

Ich hab mir die Berichte vorher schon mal durchgelesen, wollte aber mal wissen ob man ne Gewässerkarte schon vorher irgendwo herbekommt, wo vielleicht schon ein paar schöne Angelstellen eingezeichnet sind.
Für jeden anderen Tipp bin ich auch dankber.
Ich wollte eigentlich auf Zander gehen.


----------



## bennson (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hast direkt ne schöne Schleppstrecke vor der Tür, denn dort gibt es schöne Kanten.

Schönes Haus !

http://img16.*ih.us/i/imgp1422n.jpg/http://img16.*ih.us/img16/3793/imgp1422n.jpg
http://img29.*ih.us/img29/4038/imgp1423u.jpg
http://img6.*ih.us/img6/416/imgp1427.jpg


http://img829.*ih.us/img829/4807/imgp1428a.jpg

http://img829.*ih.us/i/imgp1428a.jpg


----------



## pitjepuck (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Vielen Dank für die Karten.
Die rote Strecke, die du eingezeichnest hast, ist aber ein bischen weit weg von unserem Haus.
Oder war die Strecke nicht für mich gedacht?

Du und Schwede84 seit ja ziemlich oft dort oben, denkt ihr die Jahreszeit ist OK?
Kann man Abends auch von Land aus mit Köfi-Fetzen auf Zander gehen?
Ist die Annahme tagsüber tief schleppen und abens flacher schleppen richtig?


----------



## bennson (1. März 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Puh ! Also ich glaube das es dort Oben im die Zeit besser ist, weil sich dort das Wasser schneller erwärmt.

Aber der Schwede84 hat da um einiges mehr Erfahrung 

Die Rote Stelle ist nicht für dich. Sie war mal für mich  Danke nochmal für die Karte =)


Den Rest würde ich einfach mal probieren 


gruß


----------



## daniel_ (1. März 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



pitjepuck schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Karten.
> Die rote Strecke, die du eingezeichnest hast, ist aber ein bischen weit weg von unserem Haus.
> Oder war die Strecke nicht für mich gedacht?
> 
> ...



In meinen Augen 4 Wochen zu früh für Zander weil das Wasser dort oben noch zu kalt sein wird.
Bislang ist der Winter von den Temperaturen ja ähnlich wie im letzten Jahr...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Schwede 84 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja das sit leider richtig der see ist immernoch zu und ich denke das dauert noch so ca 1 monat oder länger bis der frei ist 

wenn alles gut geht kannst du glück haben das die zander schon weit oben 

gucke mal auf die karte evtl habe ich ja zeit und bin auch da 

denke aber das ich zur der zeit am see bin


----------



## pitjepuck (2. März 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Vielen Dank für die Infos...
Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass der Frühling und die Sonne bald mal kommen.

Wie lange bräuchten wir denn für die Strecken? Haben ja nur einen 5PS Motor..

Was ist denn am wahrscheinlichsten zu fangen anfang Mai?


----------



## Schwede 84 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ihr seit in der nähe von der Fähre denke mit 5 ps braucht ihr ca 20 bis 25 min je nach wind 


wenn zander nicht geht müßte der hecht gut gehen aber da spielt das wetter auch noch ne rolle 


habe letztes jahr im März glaube ich den ersten meter Hecht 2010 (für mich) im Bolmen gefangen kurz nachdem das eis weg war

2010 war so oder so das beste jahr mit großen hechten 


werde am we zum eisangeln fahren mal sehen was so geht


----------



## pitjepuck (7. März 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Warst Du los zum Eisangeln?
Was gefangen?


----------



## Schwede 84 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

und das eis will nicht weichen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

es sind immernoch 30 cm eis auf dem Bolmen 


das wir ein hartes jahr werden denke es dauert noch ca 3 wochen bis der see auftaut wenn das wetter gut bleibt 


so ein mist 


heute hat es nochmal geschneit 10 cm schnee super 


kann das weiße zeug nicht mehr sehen |gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:#d#d:c:c:c:c:c:c#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Schwede 84 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

so noch 20 cm eis wenn alles gut geht kommt das boot in einer woche ins wasser und die großen hechte ins Boot |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## bennson (31. März 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

woho ... hört sich ja gut an !

Fahren dieses Jahr noch mal zusammen raus =)


----------



## bastus (31. März 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin moin bin mitte Mai ne Woche in Tannaker am Südende vom Bolmsö. Über Tips für diese Jahreszeit und die Gegend würd ich mich freuen. War vor vier Jahren schon mal da und da haben wir gute Zander gefangen.damals waren wir allerdings direkt auf Bolmsö und es war Sommer.Haben hauptsächlich geschleppt und ausschliesslich Zander gefangen.
Dieses mal würd ich gern mal einen schönen Bolmenhecht und Barsche erwischen.Speziell für die Angelei auf Barsche bin ich dankbar für jeden Ratschlag.
Vielen Dank
Basti


----------



## Schwede 84 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

na das hoffe ich doch das du vorbei kommst



denke es wird ne weile dauern bis die zander in gange sind solange eis ist nicht gut


die hechte werden aber denke ich nächste woche oder in 2 wochen sehr gut gefangen hoffe auch die großen so wie letztes jahr


im Mai denke ich wird es schwer werden mit dem großen Hecht da werden die laichen aber evtl haste ja glück

Barsche sind gar nicht so einfach da mußt du lange suchen 

werde dieses Jahr Dropshot bervorzugen denke ist bei dem kalten wasser das beste. im sommer so ende August denke ich wird das schleppen wieder sehr gut sein 


naja in einer woche weiß ich mehr


----------



## daniel_ (1. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Meinst erst so spät? Denke die werden schon Mitte/Ende April anfangen zu laichen.
Und wenn die damit fertig sind, dann haben se richtig Hunger. 
Also unterhalb von 10 Grad Wassertemp war im letzten Jahr wenig zu holen in Värmland. Da waren sie noch mega träge...
Aber als es wärmer wurde ging die Post ab..




Schwede 84 schrieb:


> na das hoffe ich doch das du vorbei kommst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwede 84 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

der see ist noch zugefroren und es braucht eine ganze weile bis das wasser dann endlich 10 grad hat 

letztes jahr war schon alles sehr spät aber dieses jahr ist der see nochmal 7 wochen länger zugefroren 

sprich die werden im Juni laichen und davor wird denke nicht viel passieren 


Hechte werden wenn das eis weg ist sehr aktiv sein aber dann auch wenn das wasser etwas wärmer ist Laichen 


mal sehen was nächstes we passiert hoffe das eis ist dann weg


----------



## Schwede 84 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

das eis ist weg endlich

am we gehts los


----------



## bennson (6. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

geiilll !



Wolltest du mir nicht paar Termine geben per PN ??


----------



## Schwede 84 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hab dich angerufen aber du hast nicht geantwortet


----------



## Schwede 84 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi Leute 

war gestern am Bolmen und habe endlich mein boot zu wasser lassen können 

war sehr starker wind gestern und das wasser ist noch sehr kalt 

hatte im freiwasser von 1 bis 2 Grad  und in den buchten um die 3 grad


habe dann nach etwas längeren suchen ne gute stelle für Barsche gefunden wo ich (alles mit Drop Shot) auch ne menge fangen konnte hatte einen kleinen zander und einen Hecht der mir kurz vorm Boot ausgestiegen ist 

war ein guter anfang hatte noch nie soviele Barsche gefangen 

naja nächstes we bin ich wieder da


----------



## pitjepuck (12. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo, fahre vom 07.-14.05 an den Norden vom Bolmensee.
vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben, wie und wo ich genau angeln soll.
Würde mich freuen.

@ schwede 84   waren es große Barsche? hat es für ne Mahlzeit gereicht?


----------



## Schwede 84 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

die Barsche waren max 30 bis 35 cm im schnitt aber so um die 20cm   habe keine mitgenommen ist auch sehr neu für mich gewesen soviele barsche zu fangen 


nach diesem we kann ich mehr sagen 


Bjay und ich sind in der zeit auch am bolmen


----------



## pitjepuck (15. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Alles klar.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal...

Da wir am samstag 07.05 ja so gegen 14 uhr da sind und erst ab 16 uhr ins haus kommen, wäre es super wenn du mir die genaue Adresse geben könntest, wo wir uns schon die Angelkarten kaufen können.


----------



## daniel_ (18. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> die Barsche waren max 30 bis 35 cm im schnitt aber so um die 20cm   habe keine mitgenommen ist auch sehr neu für mich gewesen soviele barsche zu fangen
> 
> 
> nach diesem we kann ich mehr sagen
> ...




Hi!

Warst am WE los?
Was sagt die Wassertemp. ?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (18. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



pitjepuck schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal...
> 
> Da wir am samstag 07.05 ja so gegen 14 uhr da sind und erst ab 16 uhr ins haus kommen, wäre es super wenn du mir die genaue Adresse geben könntest, wo wir uns schon die Angelkarten kaufen können.




1.Die Tanke in Tannaker
2.http://www.touristserviceml.se/webb/index.html
3.Der Angelladen in Ljungby

und bestimmt noch weitere dort.


----------



## pitjepuck (19. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Falls irgendjemand noch ein paar interessante Infos oder Tipps hat, wäre ich dankbar.

Vielen Dank nochmals, ihr seid super...


----------



## Schwede 84 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So bin wieder da 

war echt super das wetter wie im Hochsommer nur die fische wollten die letzten 2 tage nicht mehr richtig 

Die Temp ist von Donnerstag (6grad) bis Montag 19 Grad extrem schnell gestiegen denke die sind einfach zu träge jetzt und die zander sind am laichen wie auch die Hechte 

aber was solls dann past das ja denke ich wenn du Bjay in 2 wochen kommst denke dir werden dann viel mehr aktiv sein


----------



## Schwede 84 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

so bin wieder da heute der erste mai war auch ein meter tag der luftdruck fällt und die fische beißen


----------



## Psycho_Cowboy (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> so bin wieder da heute der erste mai war auch ein meter tag der luftdruck fällt und die fische beißen



den Bootssteg kenne ich doch. Dort stand ich letztes Jahr auch  schöne Gegend, allerdings hatten wir leider mit dem Wetter viel Pech. schöne Fische#6


----------



## Schwede 84 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

letzte woche war es ja auch gut aber es wir immer besser schlechtes wetter brauchen wir dann klappt es auch mit dem Fisch 

mal sehen wie es am Fretag ist da kommt der Bjay und er soll ja auch endlich mal einen hecht ü 1m fangen


----------



## bennson (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Freu mich schon auf den kleinen Trip.

Hoffentlich knallts auch.  Was hast du eig alles auf DS gefangen bei der letzen Tour ?


----------



## daniel_ (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> so bin wieder da heute der erste mai war auch ein meter tag der luftdruck fällt und die fische beißen



Netter Fang.
Hechte beim schleppen?
In welcher Tiefe denn?
Wie warm ist denn der Bolmen mittlerweile?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Schwede 84 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wasser ist wieder etwas kälter aber das ist auch gut so

gefangen mit einem 12cm storm rotorange in 2 meter tiefe laufend 


@bjay DS war nicht so gut wir müßen die schwärme finden dann gehts rund 


Hechte werden wir bestimmt viele fangen vorallem große hab da schon einige gute stellen im blick


----------



## bennson (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Soo sachen zum Großteil gepackt.

Gummistiefel nehm ich nicht mit. Hoffe das geht gut =) Aber für nen 4std+ Regenguss bin ich sonst ausgerüstet .

Außerdem ich heiß jetzt anders =)


----------



## Schwede 84 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hallo mr Bennson 


denke nicht das es regnen wird


----------



## daniel_ (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bennson schrieb:


> Soo sachen zum Großteil gepackt.
> 
> Gummistiefel nehm ich nicht mit. Hoffe das geht gut =) Aber für nen 4std+ Regenguss bin ich sonst ausgerüstet .
> 
> Außerdem ich heiß jetzt anders =)



He Bennson,

wie lange bleibst denn oben?
Ich muss mich noch drei Wochen gedulden...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Freitag bis Montag um meine Sucht zu stillen . Dieses Jahr kann ich nicht wirklich einen Urlaub planen deswegen musste erstmal ein Trip her 

Kosten:


> ZAHLUNGSDETAILS
> ********10.49 EUR    Flugpreis
> *********0.00 EUR    Steuern, Gebühren & Entgelte
> *********2.00 EUR    Passagiergebühr: CANX
> ...


Dazu noch 80-100€ meine Ruten.

Ich habe es nicht vorher gebucht, mit der Hoffnung das ich dafür nicht soviel bezahlen muss 

Aber sonst ist es recht günstig


----------



## bastus (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So noch ca 10 Tage und dann geht's los nach talbacken ans Ostufer des bolmen. Bin nach wie vor dankbar für jeden Tip bezüglich dieser Ecke des Sees besonders was die angelei auf Zander angeht 
Reinhauen
Basti


----------



## daniel_ (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bennson schrieb:


> Freitag bis Montag um meine Sucht zu stillen . Dieses Jahr kann ich nicht wirklich einen Urlaub planen deswegen musste erstmal ein Trip her
> 
> Kosten:
> 
> ...



Top Kurs, den kann ich jedoch unterbieten.
Hab für meine Freundin nen Flug (hin und zurück) nach Oslo gebucht--> 44€...
Mit Online Check In und Co...
Wieso steht denn kein längerer Schweden Urlaub bei dir in 2011?

Greetz


----------



## bennson (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Mit Gepäck ? 

Gucken wenn ich Zeit finde fahr ich noch eine Woche hoch aber ich kann nicht ein halbes Jahr vorher planen weil noch ein Umzug ansteht.


----------



## Schwede 84 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

morgen gibt es zander und große hechte |bla:


----------



## Uli69 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bastus schrieb:


> So noch ca 10 Tage und dann geht's los nach talbacken ans Ostufer des bolmen. Bin nach wie vor dankbar für jeden Tip bezüglich dieser Ecke des Sees besonders was die angelei auf Zander angeht
> Reinhauen
> Basti


 
Schönen Abend auch, 
User Schwede 84 und Ex Bjay werden sicher bereitwillig alle in den letzten Jahren gesammelten Koordinaten, mit Bild zur Verfügiung stellen, das auch wirklich jeder geneigte, auch WE Ausflügler, sich an den Daten redlich tun kann.
Petri Heil oder besser Gute Ernte!
Tschüß
Uli


----------



## daniel_ (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bennson schrieb:


> Mit Gepäck ?
> 
> Gucken wenn ich Zeit finde fahr ich noch eine Woche hoch aber ich kann nicht ein halbes Jahr vorher planen weil noch ein Umzug ansteht.



ne nur Handgepäck...

Das Gepäck hab ich ja schon im Auto...;-)


----------



## bastus (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Uli69 schrieb:


> Schönen Abend auch,
> User Schwede 84 und Ex Bjay werden sicher bereitwillig alle in den letzten Jahren gesammelten Koordinaten, mit Bild zur Verfügiung stellen, das auch wirklich jeder geneigte, auch WE Ausflügler, sich an den Daten redlich tun kann.
> Petri Heil oder besser Gute Ernte!
> Tschüß
> Uli



Moin das war jawohl das dämlichste was ich hier je gelesen habe !!! Ich hatte lediglich von ein paar Tipps gesprochen und nicht von genauen fangplätzen oder gar GPS- Daten.
Zumal wir ohne GPS und Echolot auf reisen gehen werden.
Da können kleine Tipps dann schon helfen, besonders an einem See wie dem bolmen den ich selber schon 2 mal beangelt habe.
Erwischt habe ich damals in jeweils zwei Wochen immer so ca 3-5 Hechte und ne Hand voll wirklich guter Zander.
Das hatte mit ernten so absolut gar nichts zu tun und das wird sicher auch so bleiben !!!!
Hatte im Anschluss meine Erfahrungen bereitwillig per Pin weitergegeben wenn mich jemand freundlich fragte.
Nicht für ungut aber wenn ich Schweden jemanden vor Ort Frage bekomm ich sicher nicht solche pampigen antworten.
Ist wahrscheinlich besser als sich hier mit irgendwelchen klugpupsern rumzuschlagen !
Mußte mal raus !!!!
Basti
Ps wenn's ums Fische ernten geht bleib ich daheim, da kann ich mehr fangen als am bolmen. Aber es ist eben nicht so Schilb und kein Urlaub


----------



## Schwede 84 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

bleibt ruhig leute


----------



## bastus (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Außerdem ist ein Forum unter anderem für Erfahrungsaustausch gemacht und ich habe hier niemanden persönlich angesprochen sondern nur ganz allgemein angefragt
Soviel Engstirnigkeit regt mich echt auf !!!!!!!!


----------



## Stonefish (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Uli69 schrieb:


> Schönen Abend auch,
> User Schwede 84 und Ex Bjay werden sicher bereitwillig alle in den letzten Jahren gesammelten Koordinaten, mit Bild zur Verfügiung stellen, das auch wirklich jeder geneigte, auch WE Ausflügler, sich an den Daten redlich tun kann.
> Petri Heil oder besser Gute Ernte!
> Tschüß
> Uli


#q#q#q 

@Ulli69
Was soll das denn jetzt. Hier fragt ein user nach ein paar Tips. Da muß man nicht so auf den Putz hauen. Halte mal den Ball flach.


----------



## daniel_ (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bennson schrieb:


> Freitag bis Montag um meine Sucht zu stillen . Dieses Jahr kann ich nicht wirklich einen Urlaub planen deswegen musste erstmal ein Trip her
> 
> Kosten:
> 
> ...




Na wie ist es gelaufen?
Habz ihr ein paar Zander und/oder Hechte überlisten können?


----------



## Schwede 84 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Zander ging gar nicht egal ob ds oder köfi wobbler nichts ging 

Hechte hatten wir aber fast alles mit Köfi die Barsche sind am laichen oder sind bald fertig 

Das wetter war einfach zu gut denke wenn die Barsche fertig sind wird es bald losgehen dann beißen auch die Zander 


das wird echt super 


Aber am Samstag gehts endlich nach Norwegen


----------



## daniel_ (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> Zander ging gar nicht egal ob ds oder köfi wobbler nichts ging
> 
> Hechte hatten wir aber fast alles mit Köfi die Barsche sind am laichen oder sind bald fertig
> 
> ...




Welche Wassertemperatur hattet ihr denn?
Slowtrolling mit Köfi!?
Auf welcher Tiefe standen die Hechte denn?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Schwede 84 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wasser war 8 grad kalt aber in einigen Buchten bei 11 grad 

wir haben die köfis vom boot vor kanten und Schilfgürteln angeboten 

denke in 2 wochen geht es richtig los 

an stellen wo mit wobbler spinner und co nichts ging war köfi der renner


----------



## daniel_ (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> wasser war 8 grad kalt aber in einigen Buchten bei 11 grad
> 
> wir haben die köfis vom boot vor kanten und Schilfgürteln angeboten
> 
> ...



Puh hätte nicht gedacht das es noch so kalt ist...
Unsere Erfahrung war auch das es so ab 13-15 Grad wesentlich besser ging mit den Hechten...
Unterhalb von 10 Grad ging so gut wie gar nix..


----------



## Schwede 84 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Am freitag gehts wieder los mal sehen was die Zander jetzt so sagen


----------



## Schwede 84 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So bin wieder da

die Zander sind noch im Norden aber in 2 wochen gehts richtig los

Was richtig gut geht ist Hecht konnte ein paar kleine fangen und einen 101cm großen der nach 20 min schleppen biss auf Zalt grün coole sache das jahr wird richtig gut 


Bild ist nicht so gut war alleine aber naja 


wenn alles glatt läuft wohne ich in 5 bis 6 wochen Bei fillip dann sind es nur nch 100m zum Boot Geile sache :vik::vik::vik::vik::q


----------



## gebeer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi schwede 84
wir waren vom 14.bis 26.5. am bolmen
haben die komplette ostseite abgeschleppt, täglich ca. 8-10
stunden. Leider war die Ausbeute sehr gering. Ausser ein paar "Schussern" gingen uns nur 2 70er Hechte an den Haken. War zum verzweifeln. Sämtliche wobbler von Zalt, Rappala, shwimm wiz, nils masters usw. wurden in verschiedenen tiefen angeboten, erfolglos. Fahren nun schon zum 8.mal infolge an den bolmen aber so eine pleite erlebten wir noch nie.
Wenn ich dann lese dass du nach 20 minuten schleppen einen meter an der strippe hast verstehe ich die angelwelt nicht mehr und frage mich was man falsch macht, wenn überhaupt. Wir schoben es in erster linie auf die wassertemp. von 13 grad, irgendeine ausrede braucht man ja#q
geniesse immer wieder deine beiträge über den bolmen


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

die wassertemp war bei 11 grad 

was hattet ihr für wetter wenn es gut war kann ich verstehen warum ihr nichts gefangen habt der Bolmen ist in meinen augen ein schlechtwetter see schatten licht wechsel und wind dann geht immer was


----------



## gebeer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wetter war nicht schlecht, ausser sehr starker wind, sodass wir teils nur am ufer entlang schleppen konnten. lufttemperaturen so um die 12-14 grad, wasser ca. 13 grad.
bei 1 hecht, den wir am 20.5. zum sofortigen verzehr mitnahmen war noch laich drin. weiter nach süden zum offenen see konnten wir wegen starkem wind gar nicht fahren, so schleppten wir südlich u. nördlich der brücke.
aber wie gesagt, wir schoben es auf die relativ kalte wassertemperatur.
aber immer wieder werden wir von der herrlichen natur des bolmen beeindruckt. ist und bleibt einfach "unser See"


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Das nächste mal wird es bestimmt besser der see ist halt nicht leicht zu beangeln wir hatten in den tagen vom 6.5 bis 9.5 auch nicht soviel aber da kann ich sagen es war das gute wetter was uns fertig gemacht hat

Jetzt ist der luftdruck tief unten und darum läuft es auch besser


----------



## bennson (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

da Marcel immer direkt durchgibt wenn er nen Meter hat, haben wir kurz darauf auch den Köder in Deutschland montiert und es gab noch nen Meter :q  


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3345535&postcount=1137


Jaja der Bolmen .... kleine Zicke sag ich


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Schöner Fisch petri und du bennson wie groß war deiner 


Das nächstemal wird es auch bei dir am Bolmen klappen


----------



## bennson (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ich seh das nicht so eng ---- solange es bier gibt


----------



## Schwede 84 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh ja bier 

ich gehe jetzt zum Strand und packe mich in die Sonne sind fast 30grad 

morgen nochmal arbeiten und dann gehts Zander jagen denke die sind jetzt bei der Hitze abends gut unterwegs


----------



## hajobu (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

|kopfkratmal eine Frage, ich war vor einigen Jahren am Bolmen, befinden sich an der Straße zwischen Halmstad und Ljungby Höhe des Bolmensees und an dem kleinen Flugplatz direkt am Bolmen immer noch die großen Timmerlager mit Bruchholz vom damaligen Sturm oder sind sie mittlerweile abgebaut ?


----------



## Schwede 84 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

das ist alles weg warum brauchst du Holz

heute 19 Zander alle auf DS war der Hammer ich liebe DS


----------



## Schwede 84 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

jetzt sind die Zander los super tag und schöne zander


----------



## Schwede 84 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hmmm nix los hier

evtl sollte ich hier nichts mehr posten da doch die meißten nur kleine Blutsauger sind wie auch die mücken in Schweden 

Daniel du bist einer davon


----------



## daniel_ (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> hmmm nix los hier
> 
> evtl sollte ich hier nichts mehr posten da doch die meißten nur kleine Blutsauger sind wie auch die mücken in Schweden
> 
> Daniel du bist einer davon




Ich bin ein Blutsauger???
Weil ich hier jetzt nix mehr schreibe  oder mal nachfrage!?
Ich gebe hier min genauso viel preiß wie ich auch nachfrahe, siehe meine Berichte und Posts...
Aktuell schreibe ich hier allgemein nicht soo viel, weil ich einfach wenig on bin.

Gruß
Blutsauger


----------



## bennson (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hmmm Daniel fährt doch eh nicht mehr zum Bolmen ?!


----------



## daniel_ (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bennson schrieb:


> Hmmm Daniel fährt doch eh nicht mehr zum Bolmen ?!



Das kommt zusätzlich noch hinzu. Ich war seid vier Jahren nicht mehr am Bolmen und werde dort auch zukünftig nicht mehr hinfahren.
Aber ich lese hier trotzdem sehr gerne im Threat mit und schreibe meine Erfahrungen dazu, bislang noch...

Gruß


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

in 3 wochen wohne ich auch am Bolmen 100m zum Boot endlich jedentag zander Hecht und co


----------



## Shadrap (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> in 3 wochen wohne ich auch am Bolmen 100m zum Boot endlich jedentag zander Hecht und co


 
Dich kann man wirklich nur beneiden. Bist du ein echter Schwede oder ein Ausgewanderter?


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Bin vor 5 jahren ausgewandert


----------



## Uli69 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Servus Schwede 84, bist du dann in Bolmstad bei Pillip mit in der Sätri?
G
Uli
PS: 
Jeden Tag Angeln.........Gibt es denn da keine Mädels?


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja wohne dann bei fillip habe die 3 raum wohnung wo er früher gewohnt hat

und meine freundin ist auch da sie kann ja mitkommen :m


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

der letzte gute zander


----------



## Uli69 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Gratulation zum neuen Heim, werden uns sicher mal treffen.
G
Uli
PS: 
Hübsches Tier.


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wann seit ihr wieder da


----------



## exile37 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> der letzte gute zander



wo und auf was geht zander denn zurzeit?


----------



## Schwede 84 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wo willst du denn Angeln


----------



## exile37 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

quasi direkt vor deiner neuen haustür. wir haben ab kommendem wochenende ein haus paar hundert meter südlich von bolmstad säteri gemietet.


----------



## Schwede 84 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ich bin morgen auch wieder da aber nur über den tag bei diesem wetter ist ds ganz gut und auch angeln mit köfi kann echt viel bringen soviele Barsche wie ich dieses jahr schon mit köfi gefangen haben hatte ich noch nie am bolmen irgendwie mögen die nicht so die kunstköder


----------



## Matze1282 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Schwede 84,

Welche Köderfische und Größe nimmst du denn für die Barsche?
Ich war letztes Jahr Anfang Oktober am Bolmen, super Wetter gewesen aber die Fische wollten nicht. Auf dem Echolot waren Unmengen an Futterfisch zu sehen, auch größere Sicheln aber keine wollte beißen und Barsche hatte ich garnichtmal gesehen.

Köderfischangeln vom Steg war sehr unterhaltsam, aber auch da waren keine Barsche bei.

Will nächstes Jahr wieder an den Bolmen, mal sehen wohin. Vieleicht werde ich dann zu gegebener Zeit bei dir nochmal um Rat fragen wo ich am besten unterkommen sollte.

MfG

Matze


----------



## Schwede 84 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

die Brasche gehen am besten mit kleinen plötzen max 10cm oder kleine ukelei

konnte an stellen wo ich nie oder kaum was mit spinner und co gefangen habe richtig viele Barsche und Hechte fangen 


hatte letzte woche an einer stelle wo ich noch nie mit wobbler beim schleppen was gefabngen habe 3 hechte in 5 min an einer stelle werde morgen auch nur ein bissel schleppen dannn ds und dann nur mit köfi


----------



## Matze1282 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ja ist ne coole Sache, wenn man mit anderen Methoden auch erfolgreich ist. Ich habe gerade für mich das Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander entdeckt und das will ich hier bei uns weiter betreiben und verbessern.

Wie bietest du die Köderfische an, einfach an der Pose oder am System?


----------



## Schwede 84 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ganz einfach mit pose 8gr  habe damit schon als knirps meine hechte gefangen seit 20 jahren ist das meine lieblingsmontage und sie ist immernoch für mich die beste


----------



## exile37 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@schwede84: wo zander nun besonders gut geht, hast du aber bislang noch nicht verraten. |evil:


----------



## Uli69 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



exile37 schrieb:


> @schwede84: wo zander nun besonders gut geht, hast du aber bislang noch nicht verraten. |evil:



Ja und bitte auch noch den richtigen Köder nennen.              Junge, investiere mal auch etwas Zeit und Geld, in die Suche nach Hotspots/Koeder wir mussten das auch tun. Petri


----------



## Schwede 84 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Sei mir nicht böse aber ich werde hier nicht mehr meine spots angeben 

werde bald mit dem Guiden beginnen und würde mir ja nur selber schaden wenn ich alles verraten würde 

Bin morgen bei fillip habe heute verpennt wenn ihr einen sieht der schnell und andauernd hupend durch die gegend düst dann bin ich das :vik:


----------



## Nightstalker (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ja genau, Herr Exile37. Such dir mal deine eigenen Hotspots!
Und investiere mal etwas Geld in Köder, mit dem Schlünz in deiner Köderbox fängst du sonst wie jedes Jahr nur Micro-Barsche 

Grüße von deinem Guide/Kapitän #h


----------



## Uli69 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi Schwede84, 
denke wir werden uns demnächst sehen. Du bist ja dann Nachbar ;-)Was nimmst du für das Guiding (via PN)

Den anderen Lesern, Ködertip:
der gute alte FZ fängt 

Petri


----------



## exile37 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Uli69 schrieb:


> Ja und bitte auch noch den richtigen Köder nennen.              Junge, investiere mal auch etwas Zeit und Geld, in die Suche nach Hotspots/Koeder wir mussten das auch tun. Petri



haha, guter witz. ich dachte in einem forum rund ums thema angeln würde es u.a. darum gehen, sich untereinander auszutauschen, zumal wenn man wie schwede84 einen see so oft beangelt, wie er den bolmen und seine fänge hier regelmäßig in form von fotos präsentiert. übrigens ist das hier ein zitat von schwede84, genau in diesem thread:

_"wer fragen hat oder hilfe vor ort braucht einfach fragen."_

dass man bei einer fläche von 184 km² aus "seinen spots" ein solches geheimnis macht, finde ich reichlich albern. ich kann dich/euch aber beruhigen, wir werden auch dieses jahr wieder catch & release betreiben, du brauchst dir also um den fischbestand im bolmen keine sorgen machen. |wavey:

barsch und hecht haben wir die letzten jahre im bolmen immer und überall gefangen, maßige zander waren aber eher selten, daher meine frage nach den spots, wo zander aktuell gut gehen. ich bin aber auch ohne die geheimnisse des ungekrönten zander-königs und künftigen top-guides sehr zuversichtlich, dass u.a. hiermit wie in den vergangenen jahren zumindest reichlich barsch und hecht ans band geht (@Uli69: soviel zum thema investitionen):







einen erlebnisbericht gibts dann gerne an dieser stelle in etwa 2 wochen, selbstverständlich mit angabe der erfolgsköder und hot-spots. :g


----------



## exile37 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Nightstalker schrieb:


> Ja genau, Herr Exile37. Such dir mal deine eigenen Hotspots!
> Und investiere mal etwas Geld in Köder, mit dem Schlünz in deiner Köderbox fängst du sonst wie jedes Jahr nur Micro-Barsche
> 
> Grüße von deinem Guide/Kapitän #h



o captain, my captain! ich vertraue da voll und ganz auf den schlünz der letztes jahr fisch um fisch gebracht hat. wobei aktuell ja dropshot die erfolgsgarantie schlechthin sein soll, wie man so hört... #6


----------



## exile37 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse aber ich werde hier nicht mehr meine spots angeben



kein problem. für die anderen interessierten werde ich das dann übernehmen. #h


----------



## daniel_ (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



exile37 schrieb:


> @schwede84: wo zander nun besonders gut geht, hast du aber bislang noch nicht verraten. |evil:



Wenn du ne Gewässerkarte vom Bolmen online stellst dann verrate ich Dir gerne mal ein paar Stellen wo ich damals Zander gefangen habe...
Ich finde meine Karte grad nicht.

Gruß
Daniel (Der, der immer nur saugt, ne Schwede84)


----------



## bennson (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

boah jungs !


paar seiten zurück hab ich ne karte hochgeladen ...


----------



## Schwede 84 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wenn du Zander willst fahre lieber nochmal nach Ljungby und kauf fir auch die wobbler dafür in deiner kiste ist ja fast alles nur flachlaufend 

bis 8m solltest du schon haben 




exile37 schrieb:


> haha, guter witz. ich dachte in einem forum rund ums thema angeln würde es u.a. darum gehen, sich untereinander auszutauschen, zumal wenn man wie schwede84 einen see so oft beangelt, wie er den bolmen und seine fänge hier regelmäßig in form von fotos präsentiert. übrigens ist das hier ein zitat von schwede84, genau in diesem thread:
> 
> _"wer fragen hat oder hilfe vor ort braucht einfach fragen."_
> 
> ...


----------



## exile37 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> wenn du Zander willst fahre lieber nochmal nach Ljungby und kauf fir auch die wobbler dafür in deiner kiste ist ja fast alles nur flachlaufend
> 
> bis 8m solltest du schon haben



danke für die info. den angelladen in ljungby besuchen wir eh traditionell, da wir dort auch die fiskekort besorgen und am dortigen wobbler-regal bin ich bislang noch nie vorbeigekommen, ohne etwas mitzunehmen. |rolleyes

aus der abgebildeten kiste laufen der reef runner 800 und rapalas deep diver um die 8 meter. da in unserer ecke die tiefe jedoch selten bei mehr als 3-4 metern liegt, haben sich die flachläufer gut bewährt, sowohl dicke hechte, als auch kleinere - mittlere zander sind bei lauftiefen von 0,5-2 meter zahlreich eingestiegen.


----------



## Schwede 84 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wo seit ihr in welcher gegend


----------



## exile37 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

paar hundert meter süd-westlich (?) von bolmstad säteri.


----------



## bennson (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

schnapp dir eine Karte und zeichne es ein.  Süd-westlich von BS ist einiges


----------



## exile37 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ich hoffe der ausschnitt reicht.


----------



## Schwede 84 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

da in der ecke ist doch alles tief außer in der bucht tiefen bis 15m weter südlich sogar noch tiefer


----------



## exile37 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hier mal eine aktualisierte karte.

barsch/hecht haben wir in den verzeichneten gebieten immer gefangen, egal ob früh morgens, tagsüber oder abends. meist eben mit flachläufern in 0,5-2 metern tiefe. zander gingen selten, wenn dann aber ebenfalls in dieser tiefe.

in tieferen gebieten oder auf der anderen seite der insel ging nichts, egal ob in 2 m, 7 m oder 20 m tiefe. daher eben die frage, wo und in welcher tiefe zander ansonsten geht.


----------



## Nightstalker (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Na sauber....jetzt hast du unsere ganzen schönen, geheimen Hot-Spots der gesamten Menschheit kund getan. :q
Wenn nächste Woche nix geht, dann hat wohl einer der hier mitliest schon alle Fische rausgefangen... Schönen Gruß an alle die nur "saugen"!


----------



## Schwede 84 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

naja ich sag immer das sind die touristellen fahre fast immer mit vollgas vorbei


----------



## exile37 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

na dann werden wir dich ja sehen und dir unauffällig folgen... :vik:


----------



## Schwede 84 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wenn du so schnell fahren kannst 46kmh sollte dein Boot schon gehen |bla:|bla:|bla::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## exile37 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wir werden sehn, wir werden sehn. |splat2:


----------



## daniel_ (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



exile37 schrieb:


> ich hoffe der ausschnitt reicht.



Nördlich der in Bjärko haben wir zwischen 6-9m schöne Zander gefangen. Meist in den Abendstunden auf tieflaufenden Wobbler.
Dort wo ihr seid ist eine gute Hechtstrecke. Lässt sich dort ganz gut schleppen, weil meist 5-6,5m tief...

Viel Erfolg


----------



## exile37 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Nördlich der in Bjärko haben wir zwischen 6-9m schöne Zander gefangen. Meist in den Abendstunden auf tieflaufenden Wobbler.
> Dort wo ihr seid ist eine gute Hechtstrecke. Lässt sich dort ganz gut schleppen, weil meist 5-6,5m tief...
> 
> Viel Erfolg



danke #6


----------



## Schwede 84 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

6 kleine zander und ein mini Hecht 

alles mit ds 

kann alles nur besser werden


----------



## Schwede 84 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

In 10 Tagen wohne ich am Bolmen


----------



## daniel_ (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> In 10 Tagen wohne ich am Bolmen



Glückwunsch. Hast dann nen netten Tümpel vor deiner "Tür"


----------



## Holzi (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Servus Schwede 84,

fahre vom 13.08.11- 27.08.11 mit meiner Familie an den Bolmen in der Nähe von dem Ort Odensjö http://www.novasol.de/p/S04668&wt.si_n=GoogleMiniBookingFlow natürlich Unter anderem sind einige Aktivitäten mit der Familie, auch einige Angelausflüge geplant. Zum einem mit dem gemieteten 4 PS (15 Fuss) Motorboot und​unter anderem mit einem Guite.
Ich konnte lesen, dass du solche Touren anbietest!
dazu hätte ich einige Fragen!
Ist das noch aktuell?
Ich konnte lesen,dass ein 4Ps Boot für das Gewässer untermotorisiert ist, stimmt das?
Und ist zu dieser Jahreszeit der Hecht und der Zander überhaupt fängig und wenn ja nur im Freiwasser oder auch in den Buchten!?
Auf eine baldige Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

schöne Grüße aus Bayern

Holzi


----------



## Hannoi1896 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Holzi schrieb:


> Ich konnte lesen,dass ein 4Ps Boot für das Gewässer



Mit 4 PS kommt man dann natürlich nicht an alle Stellen, fangen kann man aber trotzdem |supergri


----------



## bennson (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ab 3-4 bft aufm offenen Wasser würd ich's lassen. Kann gefährlich werden. Aber engere geschütztere Abschnitte sind kein Problem.

Naja kannst nicht mal eben in den Nord-Osten fahren aber sonst reicht es aus.

Such dir markante Stellen mit dem Echo und meide die Buchten tagsüber. Dort gibts zwar Fische aber wir können aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die meisten größeren Fische nicht in Buchten gefangen wurden.

Eine schöne Drift kann auch sehr glücklich machen ! Es muss nicht immer schleppen sein.


----------



## Nightstalker (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So, wieder im Lande.
Der Ausflug an den Bolmen war sehr erfolgreich, auch wenn das Wetter nicht immer mitspielte.
Exile 37 & ich konnten in einer Woche unzählige Barsche & viele schöne Zander fangen. Auch auf Hecht gings sehr gut...






Die Dame wog 15,5Kg bei einer Länge von 123 cm :m
Gefangen auf nen Reef Runner 600 in ca. 5m tiefe.

Und das alles trotz 5PS Boot & "Touri-Stellen" (Ne, Mr.Schwede 84) |bla:


----------



## exile37 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ich kann meinem captain nur beipflichten - es waren wie immer sehr kurzweilige und fangreiche tage am bolmen. :g

barsch und hecht ging auf so ziemlich alles, was wir geschleppt anboten. zander ging so gut, wie noch nie in den jahren zuvor. in den abendstunden gab es keine ausfahrt ohne, von barsch und hecht brauchen wir gar nicht reden, die beissen im bolmen ja zu jeder uhr/unzeit und auf alles, was man in den "touri"-buchten geschleppt anbietet. 

die 1,23-meter-hechtdame war natürlich _der_ fang schlechthin. aber auch zahlreiche zander konnten dem reef runner nicht widerstehen.

die weiteren topköder fallen alle unter die hier belächelten flachläufer, wie bspw. grandma, rapala x-rap shad, rapala husky jerk, salmo hornet oder shakespear little S. auch effzett und profi blinker erwiesen sich, wie in den jahren zuvor, als wahre fanggarantien. #:

ich freue mich schon jetzt auf nächstes jahr.


----------



## Shadrap (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@exile37 & Nightstalker
Wahnsinn! Petri zu dem Superhecht. Und das ganz ohne Guide ;-)
Ihr habt doch bestimmt noch mehr Fotos gemacht. Zeigt ruhig noch welche.


----------



## bennson (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

.... ohne Witz ... SCHWACHSINN !


Ich habe schon mit sovielen Leuten gesprochen und niemanden ausser EUCH fallen die Viecher in die Arme.

Zeigt doch mal ein paar Bilder und wo ihr gefangen habt . Jeder hier postet seine Erfahrungen und Tipps außer euch. Ihr schreibt nur wie gut ihr gefangen habt. - Is kla

Mit diesem Posting haut ihr allen Leuten vor dem Kopf, welche sich am Bolmen die Zähne ausgebissen haben.

Denkt ihr eigentlich ihr seid die Einzigen die solche Köder fischen ?


Tut mir leid, dass ich so reagiere aber das Posting ist VOLLKOMMEN unglaubwürdig.


PS: Und hat Hecht gut geschmeckt? Hatte den kleinen Reefi bestimmt schon im Darm wa?


heidewitzka


----------



## Nightstalker (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Was willst du denn jetzt hier? :c

Wir posten hier jedes Jahr wo & mit welchen Ködern gefangen wird/wurde. Wir machen nicht so ein Geheimnis draus wie andere selbsternannte "Guides" hier im Forum...also laß mal deinen Neid abkühlen Junge.
Denn ich glaube so ein Forum ist dazu da damit man sich untereinander Tips gibt. Guckst du auf die Karte die Exile37 hier im Fred gepostet hat, und versuchst es da mit den beschriebenen Ködern....aber bitte keine Beleidigungen wie uns als Lügner darzustellen. Das ist unterste Schublade, aber wer sowas nötig hat#c

Ps:nochmal der Hecht in klein |wavey:


----------



## exile37 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

jesses, jetzt wirds ja wirklich albern. eigentlich ists mir ja wirklich zu infantil hier einen "beweis" (sick!) bringen zu müssen aber lieber bensson, hier hast du die bilder gerne nochmal in groß. gebissen hat die dame am 09.07. abends gegen 22.30h, die bilder sind kurz danach entstanden, der drill dauerte ungefähr 20 minuten. ich kann dir die stelle auch gerne nochmal auf der karte, die du hier auf den vorigen seiten in meinen beiträgen findest, markieren. 

bild 1
bild 2
bild 3

bild 3 zeigt übrigens den belächelten köder (was auch immer daran unglaubwürdig sein soll!?) und nein, der zollstock ist nicht gefälscht, das sind 20 cm pro einheit. 

ist schon witzig, dass man im vorfeld dumm angemacht wird, wenn man hier nach tipps bezüglich zander fragt und von denjenigen, die hier ihre fangerfolge regelmäßig in diesem thread abfeiern keine ernsthaften antworten kommen. 

dann fängt man dort oben tatsächlich den fisch seines lebens und anschließend bekommt man von denen, die im vorfeld keine tipps äussern konnten und wollten unterstellt, man würde nicht die wahrheit sagen? wie krank ist das denn!? schau dir die fotos an, wenn dir das nicht reicht, kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen.

p.s. es waren keine "viecher". selbstverständlich blieb es leider bei diesem einen kapitalen. die anderen hechte hatten  dieses jahr max. 70 cm, was anderes hat hier aber auch niemand behauptet. und jetzt darfst du dich gerne für deine infamen unterstellungen entschuldigen.


----------



## exile37 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bennson schrieb:


> Zeigt doch mal ein paar Bilder und wo ihr gefangen habt.



bilder des fisch s.o. die stelle wo das ungetüm gebissen hat, habe ich hier markiert. 



bennson schrieb:


> Jeder hier postet seine Erfahrungen und Tipps außer euch. Ihr schreibt nur wie gut ihr gefangen habt. - Is kla



äh, merkst du noch was? wenn hier jemand erfahrungen, spots und köder gepostet hat, dann wir. einfach mal 2-3 seiten zurückblättern. hier übrigens der kurze bericht von nightstalker aus dem vergangenen jahr.



bennson schrieb:


> Mit diesem Posting haut ihr allen Leuten vor dem Kopf, welche sich am Bolmen die Zähne ausgebissen haben.



jetzt mal ganz ohne mist - wer im bolmen nicht fängt, der fängt schätzungsweise nirgends! oder geht es dir ausschließlich um kapitale? natürlich war das dieses jahr glück! ich war jetzt zum 4. mal oben, nightstalker soweit ich weiss zum 7. mal. bislang sind wir beim hecht noch nie über 85 cm hinausgekommen, dass der meter dieses jahr so eindeutig fällt, hätten wir uns auch nicht erträumen lassen. aber es hat scheinbar alles gepasst - uhrzeit, köder, spot und auch das material hat mitgespielt (und danach sah es anfangs aus meiner sicht nun wirklich nicht aus).



bennson schrieb:


> Denkt ihr eigentlich ihr seid die Einzigen die solche Köder fischen ?



keine ahnung, mit welchen ködern andere da oben fischen. ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, solange unsere weiterhin so fängig sind. was denkst du denn, warum und für wen wir letztes und dieses jahr unsere erfolgsköder hier in diesem thread gepostet haben?



bennson schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass ich so reagiere aber das Posting ist VOLLKOMMEN unglaubwürdig.



wenn es dir wirklich leid tut, dann ring dich zu einem petri sowie sorry durch. |wavey:


----------



## bennson (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ja natürlich Petri zum Fisch . Jeder von träumt doch von solch einem Fisch.


Es hat sich nur irgendwie so angefühlt, dass euch viele und große förmlich ins Boot gesprungen sind und wem es nicht ähnlich geht unfähig ist.




> jetzt mal ganz ohne mist - wer im bolmen nicht fängt, der fängt  schätzungsweise nirgends! oder geht es dir ausschließlich um kapitale?  natürlich war das dieses jahr glück! ich war jetzt zum 4. mal oben,  nightstalker soweit ich weiss zum 7. mal. bislang sind wir beim hecht  noch nie über 85 cm hinausgekommen, dass der meter dieses jahr so  eindeutig fällt, hätten wir uns auch nicht erträumen lassen. aber es hat  scheinbar alles gepasst - uhrzeit, köder, spot und auch das material  hat mitgespielt (und danach sah es anfangs aus meiner sicht nun wirklich  nicht aus).


Sowas liest sich schon viel sympatischer - meine Erfahrung ist halt nur das man, im Vergleich zwischen Flach und Tief, die tiefen stellen besser abgeschlossen haben. Sicherlich fängt man gut an den flachen Bereichen aber die größeren ( meist ZANDER) haben sich bei uns meist nur in tieferen Stellen aufgetan.


Sorry das ich jetzt auch mal schlechte Stimmung in Thread gebracht hab, obwohl mir der vorige Stress schon gehörig gegen den Strich ging.


----------



## Nightstalker (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hiho,
hatte nicht die Absicht es so erscheinen zu lassen als ob und die Fische zufliegen. War schon teilweise recht anstrengend sich morgens um 4 ausm Bett zu schälen um zu angeln, oder abends 4-5Std in dem kleinen Scheißboot zu hocken 

Aber wie Exile schon schrieb, ist es nicht wirklich schwer im Bolmen zum Fisch zu kommen...

Ich würd also vorschlagen: :m & du versuchst es nächstes Mal wenn du oben bist mal in "unseren Touri-Stellen", vielleicht weißt du dann, warum wir da Jahr für Jahr gerne fischen.

Cheers


----------



## Schwede 84 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Fische fangen ist wirklich nicht schwer aber nur kleine ist auch nicht das was man möchte 

schöner hecht grattis 


aber wer große zander will kann da wo ihr wart nicht viel erwarten und Bilder von großen Barschen oder Zandern habe ich nicht gesehen 

Die großen hechte beißen dieses jahr ganz gut habe da wo ihr euren gefangen habt auch einen gefangen der Ü1m war 
nur ist dieses jahr es  recht einfach große Hechte  zu fangen im gegenteil zum Ü80 Zander im Bolmen 

kenne eure stellen!!! und wer viele kleine fische will soll da angeln wer aber was gutes großes will sollte doch schon andere gebiete aufsuchen 

Ab morgen wohne ich am Bolmen mal sehen ob ich es schaffe jedentag was dazu zu schreiben


----------



## exile37 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> Fische fangen ist wirklich nicht schwer aber nur kleine ist auch nicht das was man möchte
> 
> schöner hecht grattis
> 
> ...



ich finde deine beiträge hier wirklich äußert amüsant.

du schreibst es doch einige seiten zuvor selbst:
mal sind es 19 zander an einem tag, mal nur 6 kleine (zitat: "_kann alles nur besser werden_"). angeln - im bolmen oder sonstwo - ist doch nicht zu 100% planbar. man kann zwar bestmögliche voraussetzungen schaffen aber eine garantie, dass man in einem see von der größe des bolmens hier nur dies, dort nur das fängt gibt es nicht. 

und nun wird der 1,23 meter hecht, den wir gefangen haben (für uns selbstverständlich mit detaillierter angabe des spots, köder und datum/uhrzeit) von dir abgetan, als wäre es überhaupt kein problem, einen solchen fisch im bolmen zu fangen (zitat: "_dieses jahr es  recht einfach große Hechte zu fangen im gegenteil zum Ü80 Zander im Bolmen_"). erstaunlicherweise lese ich diese erkenntnis von dir übrigens hier zum ersten mal...

warum diese missgunst? und was hat unser monsterhecht mit einem ü80 zander zu tun? |kopfkrat

hör doch bitte mal auf, alles zu kritisieren und madig zu machen, was andere an erfahrungen über den bolmen in diesem thread hier beisteuern. wenn es für dich nicht relevant ist, schön und gut, es gibt aber sicherlich noch genug andere interessierte, die hier vor ihrem ausflug an den bolmen mitlesen und für jegliche informationen, wie spots, köder, lauftiefen, etc. dankbar sind. 

ich hatte übrigens vor unserem urlaub genau dich gefragt, wo zander dieses jahr gut gehen, da du ja mehrfach geschrieben hattest, wie erfolgreich du auf zander warst. als reaktion kam dann nur, dass meine köder für zander nicht taugen würden und unsere stellen, die wir in all den jahren zuvor erfolgreich befischt hatten, ja lediglich "touri-stellen" seien, an denen du mit vollgas vorbeifährst. deine spots wolltest du nicht nennen, da du künftig als guide arbeiten willst. ok, kann ich akzeptieren. aber dann komm doch bitte nicht nachher an und versuche uns zu belehren, dass man "gute fische" nicht an unseren stellen fängt, sondern nur "kleinvieh" dort beisst. wir haben nun immerhin auch schon 7 bzw. 4 jahre erfahrung am bolmen, und sei es nur für 14 tage oder in diesem fall 1 woche im sommer.

natürlich fängt man erfahrungsgemäß die größeren fische im freiwasser, das wird jeder experte bestätigen. wenn ich aber nur eine begrenzte zeit von einer woche habe und diese erfahrungsgemäß zudem leider auch im juli/august stark wetterbeinflusst ist, möchte ich die verbleibende zeit nicht ausschließlich mit der suche nach kapitalen im freiwasser verbringen, da es schließlich keine garantie ist, nur weil ich im freiwasser fische, auch die kapitalen ans band zu bekommen. ergo haben wir die meiste zeit in den buchten gefischt und ausfahrten mit je 10-15 barschen und einer handvoll hechten sowie zander, die wir dort in den jahren zuvor nicht in diesen mengen hatten, haben uns schließlich einmal mehr bestätigt. dass dann noch ein solcher monsterhecht an einer dieser stellen einsteigt, ist natürlich absoluter bonus, der niemals planbar ist (genauso wenig übrigens, wie im freiwasser).

was soll nun also dieser schwanzvergleich hier, wer den größeren hecht oder zander fängt? kannst du dich nicht einfach freuen oder zumindest gönnen, dass andere in deinem hausgewässer trotz schlechteren voraussetzungen im vergleich zu deinen möglichkeiten (schnelleres boot, das ganze jahr das wasser vor der haustür, bessere kenntnisse über den see) einen sehr schönen und zudem aus anglerischer sicht sehr erfolgreichen urlaub erlebt haben? #c


----------



## bennson (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wer diesen thread komplett liest kennt die Spots welche der Schwede kennt hat und an diesen Stellen kommst du einfach mit 1-2m Lauftiefe nicht weit.

Es sind nicht nur die Spots sondern die Erfahrung wann wo was wie fängt und das haben nur Leute die viel Zeit am See verbringen. 

Natürlich freut sich Schwede drüber, dass so große Fische gefangen werden. Er hatte ja auch sehr große Hechte gefangen.


Ist ja auch wurst ... bin bald wieder da und versuche mal die Methoden zu vergleichen.


----------



## Nightstalker (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Man könnte es fast mit einem sehr bekannten Ex-Fußballtrainer halten und sagen: da herrscht nur Neid und Mißgunst...#d


----------



## Schwede 84 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Neid |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla::q:q:q:q:vik::vik: ich lach mich tot


----------



## exile37 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

danke für die schnelle bestätigung, schwede 84. ich habe nichts anderes erwartet. |wavey:

es ist ja kein zufall, dass auf details meines ausführlichen beitrags nicht reagiert wird, du aber auf den post über dir innerhalb von minuten anspringst. ich bleibe dabei: ich kann über deine beiträge nur noch lachen. |muahah:


----------



## Nightstalker (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Typischer Fall von self-owned #6


----------



## Schwede 84 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

da ist kein neid und ich meine es auch nicht böse schön das ihr einen großen Hecht gefangen habt 

aber bitte schreibt nicht das nur im flachen oder kleinen Buchten was zu holen ist 

wie ich schon schrieb sind die großen Zander meist im tiefen nur am abend im flachen aber dann meißt im freiwasser und nicht da wo ihr wart das ihr da was gefangen habt ok schön freut euch aber verbreitet keine unwahrheiten 

und legt nicht alles auf die goldwaage 

fg.Marcel


----------



## loete1970 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Irgendwann sollte man (n) merken, wann genug ist....


----------



## Nightstalker (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich verbreite keine unwahrheiten.
Habe nie behauptet das es nur im flachen Fische gibt.
Ich lege auf die goldwaage was mir passt 

Ich habe fertig#h


----------



## Schwede 84 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wie schön waren die zeiten ohne diese beiden gestalten hoffe hier kehrt endlich ruhe ein  

seitdem 2 leute hier schreiben ist es einfach nur noch lächerlich 

hoffe das geht nicht weiter so es nervt einfach nur


----------



## bennson (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

jetzt mal gut  .. werde nächsten monat fotos und fakten reinpacken ...falls was beißt .. #h


----------



## daniel_ (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bennson schrieb:


> jetzt mal gut  .. werde nächsten monat fotos und fakten reinpacken ...falls was beißt .. #h



Wann fährst denn hoch bennson?


----------



## exile37 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> wie schön waren die zeiten ohne diese beiden gestalten hoffe hier kehrt endlich ruhe ein
> 
> seitdem 2 leute hier schreiben ist es einfach nur noch lächerlich
> 
> hoffe das geht nicht weiter so es nervt einfach nur



dir ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## bennson (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Wann fährst denn hoch bennson?




Am 20 ... für eine Woche ... freu mich schon .. hab mir einiges vor genommen |wavey:


----------



## Nightstalker (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So, zum Abschluß hier nochmal wie alles hätte laufen können:

Man fragt höflich um Rat zum Thema Zander, bekommt nen netten Tip von einem Menschen der sich angeblich bestens am Bolmen auskennt, fährt hoch und versucht dort diese Tips umzusetzen.
----------------
Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen...

Von einem erwachsenen Mann, der laut eigener Aussage demnächst als Guide anfangen will, bekommt man allerdings nur entweder keine Infos oder wird als Lügner oder "Gestalt" beschimpft.

Ich dachte ja, dieses Board wäre dazu da, daß man sich untereinander Tips gibt. Scheinen wohl bei gewisse Personen hier allerdings anders zu sehen.
In diesem Sinne wünsch ich dir lieber Schwede84 noch ganz viel Spaß mit deinem Fanboy hier in diesem Thread, ich werde dich nicht weiter bei deinen regelmäßigen Fangberichten stören. ;-)
Bye bye


----------



## bennson (1. August 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Nightstalker schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von self-owned #6



Mag sein ... kennst dich ja damit aus



Wer lesen kann ... jeder der hier gefragt hat bekommt ausführliche Infos... so


----------



## bennson (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Man könnte aus den ganzen Seiten die Infos extrahieren und zu einer FAQ backen. Lassen den Thread hier schließen und es wird ein neuer Sammelthread zum Thema Bolmen eröffnet.


----------



## manta_berti (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wow hier gehts ja ab... ;-)

Werde bennson ab 20ten begleiten, mal schauen wie das wetter wird und wie die fische beißen ^_^ freue mich schon tierisch !

hmm...das mit dem neuen thread / FAQ ist auch nicht so schlecht, aber ich denke das erstellen ner FAQ gestaltet sich durchaus als schwierig bei den verschiedenen meinungen und ansichten hier.

MFG Manta_berti


----------



## grumic81 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,

so nun ein keiner Bereicht meines 1-wöchigen Familienurlaubs am Bolmensee. Wir hatten ein kleines Haus dirket am See in Jutatorp mit Ruderboot. Einen leider nur 4 PS starken Motor sowie Echo hatte ich dabei. Das Wetter spielte auch die ersten 4 Tage so mit das ich ohne Probleme angeln konnte. Raus kamen auf insgesamt 12 - 14 Std. gesamte Angelzeit 13 Zander bis 65 cm und ein paar kleine Hechte. Barsche konnte ich leider keine erwischen. Top Zander Köder was der Bomber Long A.

Gruß Mike


----------



## bennson (18. August 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo ,

Mike das ist doch recht zufriedenstellend. Petri.


So morgen gehts los ... WOOHOOO


----------



## mannelito (18. August 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,
hier ein Tip. Eventuell Alkoholika gegen Super-Wobbler aus USA eintauschen.
Hab jetzt eine gute Swim Wizz Sammlung und gute Schlepperfolge.
mannelito


----------



## bennson (23. August 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

es beißt ... Kollege erste mal die Angel in der Hand -> 68er








sonst viele kleine Zander .. paar Barsche ... haben ja noch ein paar Tage


----------



## daniel_ (23. August 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Schöner Zander...
Und wollen die Hechte denn auch beißen?
Was denn im Moment für ne Wassertemperatur?

Wieterhin viel Erfolg!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (28. August 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wasser Temp war so um die 17 Grad.

Hechte hatten wir 3 Stück aber nur als Beifang.

Zander gabs ab 7m, haben über 60 Stück( 5 davon Ü50 ) gefangen.

Mir hats mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht |wavey:


----------



## daniel_ (29. August 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bennson schrieb:


> Wasser Temp war so um die 17 Grad.
> 
> Hechte hatten wir 3 Stück aber nur als Beifang.
> 
> ...




Na dann glückwunsch.
Dann is im Bolmen scheinbar genügend Zandernachwuchs vorhanden...
Fährst dieses Jahr noch mal hoch?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bennson (31. August 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Vielleicht schaffe ich es im Herbst noch mal eine Woche hoch 


Die meisten Fische wurden mit Drop-Shot 5"(nächste mal fische ich größer) dunkle Fin-S gefangen. 


Schleppen war mit 4 Personen ehr schlecht brachte aber wenn wir es gemacht haben mit den Reef Runnern 800 auch gut Fisch !


----------



## Schwede 84 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

die zander sind gut dabei zur zeit konnte heute früh von 5 bis 9 uhr 17 fangen davon waren sogar 8 über 50 geht bergauf 

danke nochmal für die reef runner


----------



## tohl (11. September 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

moin bin in 2 wochen auch am/aufem  bolmen weiß jemand wie die ecke bei odensjö aussieht?


----------



## Hannoi1896 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



tohl schrieb:


> moin bin in 2 wochen auch am/aufem  bolmen weiß jemand wie die ecke bei odensjö aussieht?



War bei Odensjö. Viele kleine Buchten und viele schöne Fische. Habe da mega fette Brassen zu Hauf fangen können.


----------



## Matze1282 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich war im letzten Jahr Anfang Oktober am Bolmen bei Odensjö. Vom Steg aus konnte man sehr schnell Plötzen und große Brassen fangen, Zander war garnicht und Hechte hatten wir leider nur 3.  Haben die Buchten abgeschleppt, aber mit 3PS konnten wir leider nicht weit genug raus. In den Buchten war auf dem Echolot viel zu sehen, aber an den Haken haben wir sie nicht gekriegt. 

Also Fisch ist da, man muss ihn nur fangen!!!

MfG

Matze


----------



## tohl (14. September 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

jo danke erstma wollte aber eigentlich auf paar räuber fischen |kopfkrat na mal sehen nehme mal echo mit und probier mal paar stellen mit gufi und drop shot, habe leider nur muskel-motor zum boot:c


----------



## Matze1282 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ja das wollte ich ja auch |bla:, nur wussten die Räuber davon nichts!
Wie gesagt auf dem Echo sieht man genug Fisch und mit Muskel-Motor kannst du auch versuchen etwas zu schleppen, vieleicht klappt es ja. Wäre schön wenn du dann nach deinem Trip berichtest.

bis dann


----------



## tohl (14. September 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

jupp werd ich mal tun ich hoffe nur das nich soviel wind is. hatte das schon mal in schweden und konnte gar nicht raus mit boot


----------



## Bronni (15. September 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Thol,
  vergiss den Köderfisch nicht. Gerade mit einem Ruderboot und Schleppose bieten sich oft ungeahnte Möglichkeiten. Sicher ist es nicht so bequem, wie mit einem Kunstköder, aber oft sehr erfolgreich.
  Viel Erfolg am Bolmen und berichte mal
  Bronni


----------



## Schwede 84 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

DS geht zur zeit am besten hatten gestern einen super tag


----------



## Matze1282 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Petri Marcel zu den beeindruckenden Fischen#6

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Habe die Urlaubsplanung für 2012 begonnen, kann mir Jemand Adresse für Ferienhäuser am Bolmen geben? Novasol ist klar, gibt es noch andere, oder auch gerne privat, bin für alles dankbar.


----------



## daniel_ (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> DS geht zur zeit am besten hatten gestern einen super tag



Fette Fänge, Respekt!
Was hatten die denn für Maße?


----------



## Schwede 84 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> DS geht zur zeit am besten hatten gestern einen super tag



 http://www.bolmstadsateri.se/de/default.asp da kannste gut wohnen und boote gibt es auch


----------



## Schwede 84 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

der größte war 81 cm und der andere 68 dazu noch ca 11 zander ü 50 und ne menge kleine zander 


heute hatten wir einen Hecht von genau 1m


----------



## daniel_ (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> der größte war 81 cm und der andere 68 dazu noch ca 11 zander ü 50 und ne menge kleine zander
> 
> 
> heute hatten wir einen Hecht von genau 1m



Hammer Fische!
Musst Du denn gar nicht arbeiten ? ;-)


----------



## Schwede 84 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hatte 2 tage frei weil meine eltern zu besuch sind


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

die Zander gehen gut konnte gestern und heute 34 zander fangen alle mit DS dazu 6 Renken um die 30 cm groß


----------



## gebeer (3. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hallo schwede 84,
waren vom 4.-13.10 mit 3 personen an der ostseite der insel
(lund, thorp) für ds war das wetter viel zu windig also schleppten wir die 10 tage zwischen 4-10mtr., sofern wir überhaupt wegen sturm raus konnten.
ergebnis: ca. 8 zander bis 50cm, ca. 5 hechte bis 40 cm, 1 hecht 83 cm. ausbeute also sehr gering.
fahren nun schon zum 9.mal auf die insel. eine ausbeute wie du haben wir leider noch nie erreicht.
vielleicht kannst du uns doch ein paar tricks verraten. vor allem zum wetter (wann und wo beißen sie am besten)
danke für deine antwort
gebeer


----------



## Schwede 84 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

jetzt im Herbst geht kaum was beim Schleppen habe die meißten fische mit ds gefangen wenn ihr ein echolot habt sucht die schwärme die sind zurzeit im ruhigen wasser also keine strömung 

Am besten läuft es wenn die wassertemp. bei 7 grad liegt zwischen 8 und 10 grad war fast immer flaute 


im Sommer geht das schleppen ganz gut aber die letzten 5 wochen war DS das beste


----------



## gebeer (12. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Sind meißtens im Juni dort. Dieses mal schoben wir den Okt. noch mit hinein. Haben bis jetzt DS noch nicht probiert.
Werden aber diese Art zu Angeln mal ausprobieren bzw. lernen müssen.
lg
gebeer


----------



## Stromsi (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Was ist DS?


----------



## Teibei (15. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

DS = Drop Shot


----------



## Schwede 84 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

40cm mit ds


----------



## gebeer (20. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

war das der Einzige?


----------



## Schwede 84 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ja leider hatte so gut wie keine drift aber was solls 

die größe ist ja eher selten im Bolmen


----------



## Matze1282 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Petri zum Ausnahme-Barsch!!:m


----------



## Schwede 84 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

danke danke:vik:


----------



## fabikus (22. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Petri zu all den schönen Fischen.
ICh lese hier ab und an aufmerksam mit, auch wenn ich wohl nie am Bolmen angeln werde :vik:
WAs ich interessant fand:
Es wurde von Renken berichtet.
Wie fängt man die denn in Schweden?

Hier am Bodensee fische ich regelmäßig auf Renken (hier heißen sie Felchen) aber wie geht dass den in den flachen Seen Schwedens?
Grüße
vom Bodensee


----------



## Schwede 84 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ich habe die in 11m mit caster und made gefangen ganz einfach mit pose 

im Sommer stehen sie noch tiefer jetzt ist Laichzeit daher sind sie auch im flachen 


PS. der Bolmen ist bis zu 37m tief


----------



## Schwede 84 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

so ein mist aber auch gestern draußen gewesen und was passiert verliere einen riesen zander|uhoh:|uhoh:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:#d#d kurz vor dem Boot wenn der keinen Meter hatte und heute ist sturm und ich kann nicht raus naja morgen wird es wieder schön


----------



## Teibei (27. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Bei dem Wetter warst du draußen auf dem Bolmen? Wir fliegen hier drüben in Växjö regelrecht weg!!


----------



## Schwede 84 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

gestern ging es ja auch noch da waren es nur 5 ms heute oder jetzt sind es 10 bis 14 ms


----------



## Schwede 84 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ok es war doch ein bissler mehr wind 28ms


----------



## Teibei (28. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

JA aber hallo, ich bin froh, dass unser Haus hier noch steht!


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ging doch noch hatten sogar die ganze nacht strom. Nächste woche wird es kalt endlich dann gehen die Zander und die Hechte nochmal richtig ab denke der winter kommt schneller als wir alle denken 

mal sehen was die Quappen sagen


----------



## gebeer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Schwede 84,
wünsche Dir auf diesem Wege ein schönes Weihnachtsfest
und viele Fische im Neuen Jahr hoch oben im Norden.
Vielen Dank für Deine schönen Berichte und Infos in diesem
Forum, die wir als "alte Bolmenfahrer" immer wieder gerne lesen. Nächstes Jahr sind wir im Juni wieder oben (ca. 1km südlich der Brücke). Wäre toll wenn wir uns mal zu einem oder ein paar Bierchen bei uns treffen könnten.
Gruß gebeer


----------



## Schwede 84 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

gerne gerne


----------



## Schwede 84 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

war gestern und heute draußen schön kalt aber schöne fische könnten 4 barsche ü 40 fangen und 2 schöne hechte alles mit köfi die zander wollten nicht so recht aber ich hab ja noch zeit

Hatte mal mein Garmin ausgewertet bin im jahr 2011 2967 km auf dem Bolmen gefahren und habe genau 678 Zander Gefangen die ü 50 waren eigendlich ein super ahr hoffe 2012 wird genauso 

wenn alles klappt kann ja bald mit dem eisangeln angefangen werden wenn nicht dann gehts weiter mit dem Boot raus


----------



## FreV (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo!

Vor 2 Jahren waren mein Bruder und ich für eine Woche am Bolmen angeln! Es hat uns sehr gefallen und viel Fische (vor allem Zander) gebracht! Wir waren Mitte Juli am See für eine Woche! Dieses Jahr soll es evtl wieder dort hin gehen! Nun habe ich aber eine Frage! Wir waren damals im Norden des Sees und halt im Juli! Dieses Jahr soll es Anfang Mai losgehen und wir würden gerne wieder das gleiche Haus buchen, wie gesagt, im Norden! Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es zu dieser Zeit (5.5.-12.5.) schon lohnen kann? Habt ihr zu dieser Jahreszeit, bestenfalls im Norden, schon Erfahrungen sammeln können? Hauptziele sind halt Zander und Hechte!

Danke!

Christian


----------



## gebeer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wir waren schon zigmal Ende April-Anfang Mai am Bolmen.
Haben immer unsere Hechte gefangen und nicht zu wenig.
War bis jetzt immer die beste Zeit für Hechte.
Mit Zander lief es zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht so gut.
Kommt natürlich auch immer auf das Wetter bzw. die Wassertemperatur an. Allerdings waren wir immer im Osten(Süden). Das dürfte aber keine Rolle spielen. Zander laufen erfahrungsgem. im Norden besser. Wenn die Hechte schon abgelaicht haben werdet ihr bestimmt Eure Fische fangen. Viel Glück
gebeer


----------



## FreV (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Na das klingt doch mal nach einer Ansage! Auf Zander hatten wir es in erster Linie gar nicht abgesehen! Es kam halt völlig überraschend..beim Hechtschleppen stiegen fast ausnahmslos Zander ein! Egal, ob flach- oder tieflaufende Wobbler, sogar auf Blinker! Sollte mir aber auch recht sein  Wenn sich alles soweit normal verhält sollte das mit dem Ablaichen der Hechte auch passen! Soho streng/unnormal ist der Winter ja auch nicht unbedingt  Wir werden das Haus die Tage buchen und dann unser Glück versuchen! Danke für die Antwort! Weitere sind natürlich nach wie vor sehr willkommen!


----------



## Schwede 84 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Also der see hat noch 40cm eis wenn es schlecht läuft haben wir zu ostern immer noch eis (( Die zander sind im mai juni eher im Norden da sie im Storon ablaichen 

zurzeit läuft es echt super konnte schöne hechte und zander durch die löcher ziehen


----------



## Schwede 84 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgOGMlQZ160


----------



## Stromsi (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Einblicke, die ich hier schon hatte. Vor allem die Videos machen Fun. Dadurch wurden wir alle Schweden-infiziert und planen einen Urlaub für Sommer 2013. Leider sind wir auf die Sommerferien angewiesen (22.7. - 3.9.). Wir haben in unsere engere Auswahl ein Häuschen bei Toftnäs gefunden (wir sind mit 8 Anglern, müssen aber 13 Personen unterkriegen). Was denkt Ihr über diesen Zeitraum am nördlichen Ende vom Bolmen. Wir werden (müssen wir wohl auch) einen Angelguide kontaktierten. Hat jemand von Euch Infos. Fangen möchten wir natürlich am liebsten alle Raubfische. Man muss allerdings ehrlich sagen, 3 von diesen Anglern sind schon recht gut Raubfisch-erfahren (für deutsche Verhältnisse), die anderen 4-5 Angler sind fast blutige Anfänger und gehen nur dreimal im Jahr los. Unser Ziel wäre es, jeden einmal glücklich zu machen. Deshalb auch die Idee des Angelguides, müsste doch innerhalb von 7 Tagen möglich sein, oder? 

Wer kann mir Tipps und Infos für entsprechende Angelguides geben, einen groben Kostenfaktor zu kalkulieren und wer kennt das nördliche Bolmen-Gewässer gut. 

Im Voraus schon mal vielen Dank für die Infos!

hej då
Frank


----------



## pitjepuck (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,
kann mir einer von euch etwas über Schonzeiten (welcher Fisch? bis wann?)im Bolmen sagen?


----------



## Schwede 84 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Schonzeiten gibt es keine aber wenn die Hechte Barsche und Zander laichen sollten die danach doch wieder ins kühle nass 

Im Norden ist April mai juni ganz gut danach geht es im süden besser ab 

wie wollt ihr angeln eher schleppen oder mit gummi die Zander waren 2011 am besten mit Dropshot zu bekommen aber man sollte auch die stellen kennen oder man sucht sehr lange um gute Hotspots zu finden


----------



## Schwede 84 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Heute noch schnell nach der arbeit aufs eis und zack da ist wieder mal ein guter dabei


----------



## Stromsi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Leute, 

mittlerweile ist unsere Wahl ja auf den Bolmen gefallen. Wir werden wohl am südlichen Westufer aufschlagen und wollen dort auf Raubfisch gehen. Wir wollen natürlich auch zum Schleppangeln raus und haben aber überhaupt keine Erfahrung was das Material betrifft. Fangen wir bei der Rute an, welche Länge, welches Wurfgewicht etc. Gibt es bestimmte Marken, die richtig gut sind und von welchen sollte ich lieber die Finger lassen. Gehen wir hin zur Schnur, geflochten ist mir noch klar, aber welche Stärke usw. Spielt die Farbe eine Rolle? Ich persönlich tendiere z.B. beim Hecht eher zu grün. Es gibt ja auch extra Halterungen fürs Boot. Wo bekomme ich diese am besten und günstigsten, worauf sollte ich achten, gibt es große Unterschiede? Welche Kunstköder benutzt Ihr am Bolmen zum Schleppen? Nur Blinker oder kann man auch Gummifische verwenden? Welche Größen und Farben und Marken?

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Infos
Stromsi


----------



## Georgio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> Schonzeiten gibt es keine aber wenn die Hechte Barsche und Zander laichen sollten die danach doch wieder ins kühle nass


 
Hallo Schwede 84!|wavey:
Und was bedeutet das? Kannst Du mir bitte genauer erklären?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Georgio :vik:


----------



## daniel_ (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Georgio schrieb:


> Hallo Schwede 84!|wavey:
> Und was bedeutet das? Kannst Du mir bitte genauer erklären?
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Georgio :vik:



Na C&R gerade zu dieser Zeit!


----------



## Teibei (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

... und noch besser: das ganze Jahr!


----------



## Georgio (9. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Teibei schrieb:


> ... und noch besser: das ganze Jahr!


 
Hallo Leute!|wavey:
Wen ich richtig verstanden hab  es gibt keine Schonzeit für Zander.
Richtig?


----------



## Teibei (9. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,

du musst dich für jedes Gewässer über die Schonzeiten und Schongebiete erkundigen. Das ist nicht generalisierbar. 

An Meinem Hausgewässer hier in Schweden ist ein bestimmter Teil des Sees für 1 1/2 Monate fürs Angeln gesperrt, unabhängig welcher Fischart du nachgehst.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (9. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

An unserem Hausgewässer, dem "Öresjön" in Südschweden,
ist der Zander (Gös) neuerdings bis mitte Mai gesperrt.
Und das ist auch gut so!!!

Warscheinlich ist das die Reaktion, auf unkontrollierte Entnahme wärend der Laichzeit.
Ich persönlich plädiere sogar dafür, dass der Hecht auch bis zum 1. Mai gesperrt wird und die Mindestgrösse auf 60 cm. angehoben wird.
C&R sollte jeder Angler beherzigen, wobei die Menge Fisch, die am Tag von der Familie oder Anglergruppe gegessen wird ausgenommen sein sollte.
Wenn jeder gefangene Fisch abgeschlagen wird und als Filet nach Hause wandert, können wir absehen, dass es sich bald nicht mehr lohnt in dieses schöne Land zum Fischen zu Fahren.
Ich hatte schon Anfragen zum Haus, in denen grosser Wert auf AUSREICHEND Gefriermöglichkeit gelegt wurde und man wissen wollte, ob schon mal jemand die Angelkarte kontrolliert hat. Diese Leute wollen dann sogar noch die ca. 15 € für eine Woche Fiskekart sparen.
Die bekommen von mir nicht mal eine Antwort.

Wie schon mal geschrieben, ich vermiete unserer Haus grundsätzlich NIE vor dem ersten Mai!!

So, dass musste mal raus!!

Hoffe, ich bin keinem auf die Füsse getreten.

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Hannoi1896 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> An unserem Hausgewässer, dem "Öresjön" in Südschweden,
> ist der Zander (Gös) neuerdings bis mitte Mai gesperrt.
> Und das ist auch gut so!!!
> 
> ...



Wenn es so weiter geht, dürfen Deutsche bald nirgendswo mehr angeln. Finde was du sagst aber sehr vernünftig und richtig. #6


----------



## Schwedenangler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

|good: Jürgen !!!!!!!!

Ich schließe mich voll und ganz deinen Ausführungen an !!
Wir Angler schaffen es immer wieder uns in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken. Ein Teil unserer Zunft hat es bis heute nicht verstanden was sie damit anrichten.


Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schwede 84 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

der erste Meter dieses jahr 104cm


----------



## Schwede 84 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

104cm


----------



## KVP (22. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Na,da sag ich doch Petri Heil.
Wünsche Dir,das es so gut weiter geht!#h
Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## gebeer (23. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Schwede 84,
Gratuliere, aber lass noch ein paar meter übrig.
Wir kommen Anfang Juni auf die Insel.
Gruß gebeer


----------



## Schwede 84 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

werde gleich wieder rausfahren und die Meterhechte ärgern.das wetter ist heute perfekt denke in 2 woche werden die Laichen dann hat das wasser die richtige temperatur


----------



## gebeer (24. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

In welcher Gegend hast Du den gefangen.
In welcher Tiefe?
Beim Schleppen?
Gruß gebeer


----------



## Schwede 84 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So wieder zuhause 6 Hechte und 2 kleine Zander besser als nichts leider kein Meter dabei 

Alle auf ca 2 meter bei 5 m tiefe gefangen der 104m am Donnerstag ging auf einen kleinen rapp... aber in 2 wochen wird es wieder anders sein


----------



## daniel_ (26. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> werde gleich wieder rausfahren und die Meterhechte ärgern.das wetter ist heute perfekt denke in 2 woche werden die Laichen dann hat das wasser die richtige temperatur



Wie viel Grad Wassertemp hat der bolmen denn aktuell?
Petri zu den Fängen.


----------



## Uli69 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> So wieder zuhause 6 Hechte und 2 kleine Zander besser als nichts leider kein Meter dabei
> 
> Alle auf ca 2 meter bei 5 m tiefe gefangen der 104m am Donnerstag ging auf einen kleinen rapp... aber in 2 wochen wird es wieder anders sein




Petri zu den Fischen, erkenne ich da Sideplaner auf dem Bild vor Kvarnholmen?
Wenn ja, wie ist denn die Fehlbissquote bei dir?

VG
Uli


----------



## Schwede 84 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hi na du

Ja sind Sideplaner bin damit sehr zufrieden konnte bisher noch keinen fehlbiss festellen habe eher mehr fisch damit


----------



## Schwede 84 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

war wieder gut heute 89cm und 65 dazu noch 3 minis


----------



## Schwede 84 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

war echt super die letzten 2 tage nur das am Samstag einfach zuviel wind war 

Konnten Gestern schöne Hechte fangen
Mit DS konnte ich 4 Zander bekommen läuft sehr gut dieses jahr hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## gebeer (9. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke schwede 84 für Deine Infos.
Warten schon täglich darauf


----------



## FreV (9. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Klingt gut!
Können es kaum noch abwarten! In 3 Wochen sind wir auch da


----------



## Schwede 84 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

heute weit im Norden gewesen und schöne zander und hechte mit ds bekommen das wasser ist da 9 grad warm bei mir zuhause sind es leider nur 6 grad. Also nicht das Thermometer nicht vergessen das kann ne menge fisch bringen #6


----------



## Schwede 84 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Schöne Zander Schöne Hechte Schöner tag 

alles mit DS einfach nur Schön


----------



## Schwede 84 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

super fische heute Zander und Hecht


----------



## Fredde92 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Haben Hecht und Zander mittlerweile schon gelaicht oder wie ist am Bolmen der Stand der Dinge ?  

lg 

Frederic


----------



## Oekland (24. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Schwede 84 schrieb:


> heute weit im Norden gewesen und schöne zander und hechte mit ds bekommen das wasser ist da 9 grad warm bei mir zuhause sind es leider nur 6 grad. Also nicht das Thermometer nicht vergessen das kann ne menge fisch bringen #6



@schwede84: wir sind vom 05.05.-12.05. weit südlich am Bolmen: wie ist denn die optimale Temperatur für gute Fänge? Und wohin fährst Du denn so in den Norden? Danke schon mal für die Antworten...


----------



## Schwede 84 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Die beste Temp. ist zurzeit da wo es wärmer ist das können zb 6 grad im freiwasser sein oder 9 grad in einer Bucht das ändert sich ja immer durch den wind im Norden ist es bei der fähre ganz gut das ändert sich aber zurzeit auch immer also  suchen und finden ein gutes Echolot und genug zeit mitbringen wenn ihr einen spot mit Zandern gefunden habt dann kann es super fänge geben dauert halt immer ein bissel

Laichen: Die Hechte sind fast fertig denke im freiwasser gibt es noch ein paar die noch wollen 

Die zander kommen noch denke in 2 wochen gehts da richtig los zurzeit geht es mit Jig ganz gut da sie denke nur noch ihr revier verteidigen und nicht richtig fressen


----------



## Oekland (25. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke für die Antworten. Wir sind in der Nähe von Odensjö/Lidhult. Kannst Du uns noch einen Tipp für das kurzfristige Mieten von einem Boot (Boot+Motor) geben? Gruß


----------



## Schwede 84 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

http://www.bolmstadsateri.se/de/aktiviteter_de.asp


----------



## Oekland (25. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Dankeschön. Weiterhin Petri Heil


----------



## Fredde92 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft. 

Wir sind ebenfalls die Woche vom 5.-12. Mai da. Allerdings im Norden!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser! haha


lg


----------



## Wahlschwxxxxx (26. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier in diesem Forum und hoffe, einige Infos zum Bolmen zu bekommen - empfohlene Ferienhäuser mit Boot (wenn es geht im Norden), Angeltipps und alles was man sonst noch so wissen sollte.
Waren bisher am Asnen, Lelang, Rusken und in den Schären von Karlsham bis Karlskrona.

Sag jetzt schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!!

Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Michael
#:


----------



## Oekland (26. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@Schwede 84: Ich hatte irgendwo mal mit bekommen, dass es Pflicht ist, Schwimmwesten auf den Booten zu tragen. Ist dieses so?


----------



## bastus (26. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ist eigentlich  egal ob Schwimmwesten Pflicht sind .
Ich habe selbst mal bei voller Fahrt auf dem Bolmen einen Stein erwischt ( nicht markiert und mitten im Freiwasser ) und das Boot hat einen ganz schönen Satz gemacht. Besonders wenn man allein unterwegs ist sollte man auf jeden Fall eine Weste tragen und sonst eigentlich auch.
Letztes Jahr waren wir zu dritt in einem recht großen Boot unterwegs als plötzlich ein Wetterwechsel aufzog ( kommt ja am Bolmen öfter vor ).Starkregen und die sich sehr schnell aufbauende Dühnung sorgten dafür daß unser Boot in wenigen Minuten so gut wie abgesoffen war.Was uns letztendlich gerettet hat war die Tatsache daß 2 Personen im Boot permanent mit 2 großen Kühlboxen das Wasser wieder rausbefördern konnten. Mit der normalen "Entwässerungsschaufel hätten wir keine Chance gehabt.
Gerade auf den Grösseren Seen in Schweden immer Schwimmweste tragen und das Wetter im Auge behalten. Bei einem Frontendurchzug schnell und rechtzeitig Deckung in Lee von Inseln oder Landzungen anfahren. Das ganze geht mitunter irrsinnig schnell !!!
Reinhauen 
Basti


----------



## Oekland (26. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@bastus: Du meine Güte, das hört sich ja recht abenteuerlich an
Weißt Du vielleicht, ob die (Boots-) Vermieter Schwimmwesten zu Ihren Booten anbieten oder muss man sich selbst darum bemühen?


----------



## bastus (26. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Keine Ahnung aber bis jetzt hatten wir immer ein Haus mit Boot gemietet und bis jetzt waren auch immer ausreichend Schwimmwesten vor Ort. Ich denke aber daß die Bootsvermieter ebenfalls Schwimmwesten zur Verfügung stellen .


----------



## bastus (26. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ach ja und es sind meistens Festkörperschwimmwesten die gerade beim Spinnfischen doch etwas nerven mit ihren Schaumstoffkörpern. falls du soetwas hast oder leihen kannst nimm lieber ne Automatikweste.


----------



## tobi82hh (26. April 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin moin liebe Sportsfreunde,

werde am Samstag das erste Mal eine Woche am Bolmen verbringen und die Vorfreude ist riesig.
War schon öfter in der Region aber hauptsächlich immer am See Vidöstern zum Zanderfischen.
Wobbler zum Schleppen und die Drop-Shot Methode an möglichen Hot-Spots, die das Echolot anzeigt, werde ich probieren. 
Das Wetter soll ja nächste Woche ganz gut werden...
Habe hier ja schon einiges gelesen und werde dann nach meinem Urlaub meine Erfahrungen teilen.
Wir sind im südlichen Teil des Sees auf der Ostseite untergebracht. Motor habe ich von Filip gemietet.
Werde ohne große Erwartungen einfach mal drauf los fischen und mich überraschen lassen und einfach mal in der Natur abschalten. Wenn dann noch die Fische stimmen, umso besser
Habe gehört, dass gerade kurz nach der Laichzeit die Fische noch relativ nah in Uferregion stehen und der Großteil dann erst später ins Freiwasser zieht.
Denke ich werde erstmal die Buchten abklappern und die nächsten Tage mal schauen ob ich interessante Kanten oder Barschberge finde.
Falls jemand Tipps hat, bin ich natürlich dankbar...liebe aber auch die Herausforderung, ein fremdes Gewässer auf eigene Faust zu erkunden.

In diesem Sinne...Petri Heil!


----------



## Oekland (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Heyho, gibt es neue Berichte über den Bolmen? Wie sind die Fänge, das Wetter, etc.?


----------



## Fredde92 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Also das Wetter kannst du bei www.wetter.com anschauen mit z.B. Bolmsö als Ort. Ansonsten habe auch noch nichts gehört. 

lg


----------



## Teibei (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey.

war jetzt einige Male am Bolmen. Echt ein Traumgewässer! Auch wenn der See riesig ist, konnten wir teilweise super Fänge verbuchen. Hechte bis 1m und Zander bis 80cm. 

Allerdings haben wir erst richtig gut gefangen, nachdem wir uns einen Guide organisiert haben. Der Kerl ist am Bolmen groß geworden, ist hauptberuflich Guide und weiß was abgeht und darüber hinaus mal ein Guide der nicht schwedische Preise verlangt 

Wünsche alle denen, die nun auch in der Urlaub an den Bolmen fahren, super Fänge!! Sofern jemand ein paar Tipps braucht einfach Pn schreiben. 

Greetz


----------



## daniel_ (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Teibei schrieb:


> Hey.
> 
> war jetzt einige Male am Bolmen. Echt ein Traumgewässer! Auch wenn der See riesig ist, konnten wir teilweise super Fänge verbuchen. Hechte bis 1m und Zander bis 80cm.
> 
> ...




Hört sich gut an?
Wie hieß denn der Guide?
Ich vermute ihr habt nahezu nur geschleppt, oder?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Teibei (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey.

Keineswegs nur geschleppt. Schleppen mag geeignet sein um Hotspots zu lokalisieren, aber wenn man diese kennt, dann bringen andere Methoden weitaus mehr Fisch als schleppen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es erlaubt ist einen Guide namentlich zu nennen oder die die Homepage zu nennen. Falls ja, Admins bitte korrigieren.

wir sind über fiskeguide.org an den Guide gelangt.

Wie sieht es bei den anderen aus, was habt ihr so gefangen?

Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Jungferntaler (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin moin,

war mal jemand wieder am Bolmen?
Wir fahren Freitag hin und wollte mal Fragen wie und ob es beisst 

Nebenbei: Braucht jeder im Fahrzeug eine Warnweste, oder nur der Fahrzeughalter. Bei Unfall, oder Kontrolle.

MfG
Harry


----------



## daniel_ (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Und wie war es bei Euch? Bericht?




Jungferntaler schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> war mal jemand wieder am Bolmen?
> Wir fahren Freitag hin und wollte mal Fragen wie und ob es beisst
> ...


----------



## Gräte (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo an Alle,
wir fahren Ende Juli für 2 Wochen an den Bolmen.
Haben ein Haus ganz im Norden , also dort wo der See sehr
flach ist. Wie ich hier im Forum mitgekriegt habe,ist das wohl zum Angeln im Sommer nicht gerade ideal.Wir haben zwar ein Boot mit 4 PS-Motor aber der See ist ja sehr groß.Daher die Idee unser
Schlauchboot mitzunehmen und mit dem Leihmotor unten
im Süden in See zu stechen ( wo gibt es öffentliche Slipanlagen?).Nun meine  Frage: wie ist das in Schweden mit der
Kennzeichnungspflicht von Kleinbooten ? Zu Hause fahren wir
nur mit E-Motor,da ist das nicht so kritisch.

Danke im Voraus für Auskunft.

Mit freundl. Grüßen
Gräte


----------



## daniel_ (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Weiß jemand warum der User "Schwede84" gesperrt wurde?


----------



## gebeer (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum der User "Schwede84" gesperrt wurde?


 
Ja, das würde mich auch interessieren!!!|gr:
gebeer


----------



## Gräte (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,
hat keiner einen Tip wie das in Schweden mit der
Kennzeichnung von Kleinbooten gehandhabt wird?
Interessiert das dort überhaupt jemanden?

Gräte


----------



## daniel_ (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Gräte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat keiner einen Tip wie das in Schweden mit der
> Kennzeichnung von Kleinbooten gehandhabt wird?
> Interessiert das dort überhaupt jemanden?
> ...



Fahre seit 10 Jahren nach Schweden und habe mein Bot noch nie gekennzeichnet, denke also das es freiwillig ist...


----------



## Gräte (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke,
hatte ich eigentlich auch so gedacht/gehofft.
Werde mir dann mal deswegen keinen großen Kopf
machen.
Gräte


----------



## Connaught (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Boote mit Abmessungen von weniger als 12 x 4 m brauchen, bei privater Nutzung, nicht registriert werden. Somit, alles easy!
Quelle: Transportstyrelsen

Cheers!


----------



## Gräte (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Eine Ruhe hier!
Geht denn z.Zt. niemand am Bolmen angeln?
Wüsste gern wie es momentan so läuft,da wir ab 28.7.für 2 Wochen 
oben sind.

Grüße Gräte


----------



## bennson (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hier ein Forum extra für den Bolmen


http://angelforum-bolmen-schweden.forumprofi.de/index.php


----------



## bennson (12. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin moin .. So erster angeltag ist vorbei umd der zweite beginnt gleich.

Gestern gabs ca 10 zander und einen sehr guten im drill verloren. Wetter war super undndie beißzeit war morgens am besten. 


Grüße
Benni


----------



## Stromsi (12. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin
Wo bist du am Bolmen


----------



## bennson (12. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Bolmstad ostseite. Heute morgen ein paar zander und einen 80er hecht. 
Die letzten sekunden habe ich als video.gibts dann später


----------



## Uli69 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

War es etwa Marcel84 ;-)?

Schöne Tage und lasst noch ein paar Fische im Wasser.

Bis bald


----------



## Stromsi (18. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Geiles Boot


----------



## skuzzelbut (28. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin! Hab da mal nee frage! Kann man am Bolmen auch irgendwo Bootsmotoren mieten? Da unser Ferienhaus nächstes jahr nur einen kleinen 2 PS Aussenborder hat hatten wir gedacht unseinen größeren zu mieten!
Für infos und adressen wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruss und Petri Heil


----------



## Uli69 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi, 
Kontakte mal den Vermieter, u.U. hat der ein weiteres Ass im Ärmel, Mehrkosten hast du so oder so.
VG
Uli


----------



## klimper (30. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi ihr Bolmenangler. 
Fahr dies Jahr erste mal an Bolmen. Erste Septemberwoche. Wollen ein paar Zander und Hechte verhaften. sind im Südlichen Teil auf der großen Halbinsel links unten. kann mir jemand von euch ein paar Tipps geben wo und wie ich am besten angeln soll? Bekomm ich im Internet irgentwo vorab schon mal ne Gewässerkarte mit Tiefenangaben zu gesicht. Hab mich schon zu Tode gesucht. Nur für die Nordhälfte gefunden. Ein Boot mit Motor haben wir.
Danke schon mal in Vorraus


----------



## klimper (30. August 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



celli84 schrieb:


> hehe und ab Mittwoch habe ich auch ein neues Boot


 Erst mal Glückwunsch zum tollen Boot. Uli69 meinte ich soll dich mal kontaktieren. sind ab 8.9. am Bolmen. Südliche Seite. haste mal ein paar kleine Tipps für dieses Gebiet und vieleicht mal ne tele Nr. wenn es gar nicht läuft!! wegen Guiding und so


----------



## Uli69 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



celli84 schrieb:


> 16 Zander und eine menge an Fehlbissen in 4 stunden es wird immer besser nur der wind muß sein sonst geht da nicht soviel ohne Drift
> 
> Schleppen geht auch aber das fängt man die großen nicht so gut
> 
> ...


 
Um die kümmere ich mich ab kommenden Samstag


----------



## Uli69 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Und mit Sicherheit die eine oder andere Überaschung erleben, da ist von allem was drinn.
Bis dann, dann.



celli84 schrieb:


> schön dann sehen wir uns ja bald will heute nachmittag nochmal raus zurzeit ist der wind zu stark 6ms hmmmm
> 
> werde dann mal im Hafen die tiefen löscher mit gummi abklopfen


----------



## klimper (4. September 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Petri zu deinen Fängen. Wenn ich das hier lese kann ich kaum noch bis We warten. Wetterprognosen sind auch nicht schlecht. Hoffe das wird schon werden...:m


----------



## goodluckmen (11. September 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey celli84,
erstmal Petrie Heil u den tollen fängen.
Wir sind ab dem 21.09 am Bolmen, in Bolmstad,Gösvägen. Direkt schön am Wasser.
Wenn ich das lese kann ich es kaum erwarten.
Kannst du mir sagen wo mann eine Gewässertiefenkarte bekommt???
Habe mir ganz frisch ein Humminbird 718 gekauft und bin ganz gespant.
Bist du noch länger am Bolmen???
Ich denke auch darüber nach mir mal einen Guide zu nehmen.
Danke schonmal und eienn schönen Gruß


----------



## klimper (16. September 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi ihr Bolmenangler. Bin leider wieder aus Schweden zurück. Hätt gern noch ne WO dran gehängt. angeln war nur bedingt möglich da das Boot ziemlich Flach war und es ja ab und zu ganz schön windig war. Aber wenn dann liefen die Zander blendent. Haben schön gedriftet und mit DS in Tiefen zwischen 6 und 10 Meter geangelt. Wer noch nie mit KnobiKrebse geangelt hat, unbedingt probieren!!! 

Und hier noch mal ein riesen großes Dankeschön an die Jungs die mir vorab die Gewässerkarte und die Tipps gegeben haben. Das war super!!!#6


----------



## Uli69 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Petri Marcel!
VG
uli


----------



## Uli69 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Was ist denn das für eine orange Boje auf deinem Boot, Aktion "betreutes Angeln"?
Wie lang waren denn die Z Fische? 
Das du die  großen Fängst ist ja klar, die kleinen haben wir ja alle gefangen
G
Uli


----------



## Uli69 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Respekt!
Bis dann, dann
Uli


----------



## bissfieber (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Kann mir jemand Ferienhäuser am Bolmen empfehlen, die man Mieten kann. Gibt ja nen relativ großes Angebot. Müsste so für 3-6 Personen sein und mit Boot + Motor. Ja und am besten natürlich direkt am see usw. Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Stromsi (8. November 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin der Frank, bin passionierter Raubfischangler in unserer Region. Seit Anfang 2011 plane ich eine Schweden-Tour für den Sommer 2013. Seitdem verfolge ich auch den Bolmen-Thread mit Begeisterung und lese gerne die netten Berichte, Infos und Tipps über den Bolmen. Super informationsreich. Bei jedem Eurer Fänge freut man sich quasi schon mit. 

Wie schon gesagt fahren wir im August 2013 an den Bolmen nach Bolmstad Säteri, haben dort auch schon Häuser und Boote gebucht. Wir sind eine Gruppe von 27 Personen, davon sind 12 Angler. Zielfisch ist bei uns Barsch, Hecht und Zander. 

Jetzt habe ich natürlich einige Fragen: 
1. Schleppen habe ich keine Erfahrung mit. Welche Rute ist sinnvoll (Wurfgewicht, Länge)? Natürlich hätte ich auch gerne Infos über erfolgreiche Köder?
2. Angelguide: Wir haben noch keinen richtigen Kontakt zu einem Angelguide gefunden, der sich am Bolmen richtig gut auskennt. 
3. Dropshot-Angeln: Welches Gewicht an Bleien muss ich einkaufen? Das gleiche gilt auch für Jig-Köpfe bei der Faulenzer-Technik, welches Gewicht an Bleien muss ich dort einkalkulieren?
Beim Dropshot-angeln und Jiggen, benutzt Ihr da Fluorocarbon-Vorfächer oder alles mit Stahlvorfach, weil dort die Hechtwahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch ist? 
4. Wie ich meine gelesen zu haben, sind Wobbler für 3,5 bis 5 m Tauchtiefe das gängigste, kann das jemand von Euch bestätigen?
Letzte Frage: Wo bekomme ich eine Gewässertiefenkarte vom Bolmen, dachte schon, ich wäre Google-Weltmeister, aber dafür bin ich ratlos. 

Wenn mir einer sagen könnte, wo im Augut (anfang August) meist die Raubfische im Bolmen zu finden sind, wäre unheimlich dankbar. 

Desweiteren habe ich vor, über den Urlaub ein Angeltagebuch zu führen, das könnte ich ja hier posten und dann hättet Ihr alle Eure Freude daran. Das wird echt lustig, ich habe Erfahrung in Tagebuch schreiben  Vielleicht ist das ja eine Motivationsspritze für Euch, mir detaillierte Infos zu geben!

Diejenigen, die jetzt noch in den Urlaub fahren bzw. vor mir bis Juli wünsche ich ganz viel Spaß und vor allem viel Petri heil!

Grüße
Der Frank


----------



## Bronni (9. November 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Frank,
  Gewässerkarten lagen bisher in allen Häusern, die ich am Bolmen mietete, also kein Problem.
  Zum August kann ich wenig sagen, da ich immer im Mai/Juni am See war. Ich könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die größeren Hechte bereits im Freiwasser stehen. Nimm größere Gummifische und schwerere Köpfe mit, damit Du auch größere Tiefen erreichen kannst. Wie gesagt, die Erfahrung für August fehlt mir.  Es gibt doch hier immer wieder Berichte von einem Guide am Bolmen, kontakte den doch mal, der hat bestimmt bessere Infos. 
  Falls Du Sideplaner haben solltest, kannst Du beim Schleppen im Freiwasser bestimmt eine weitere Rute einsetzen. Allerdings sollten die Ruten schon kräftig ausfallen, da der Druck durch die Sideplaner und in der Regel größeren Köder schon gewaltig ist. Ich wünsche Dir und Deinen Kumpels auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg an diesem wunderschönen See.
  Bronni


----------



## marlin2304 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



Foxfisher schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Ferienhäuser am Bolmen empfehlen, die man Mieten kann. Gibt ja nen relativ großes Angebot. Müsste so für 3-6 Personen sein und mit Boot + Motor. Ja und am besten natürlich direkt am see usw. Danke schonmal im Voraus



Kann ich nur empfehlen:
http://www.bolmen.com/index_de.htm

Hier habe ich selbst Jahre lang meinen Angelurlaub verbracht.
Sehr gemütliche Blockhütten und du hast 30m bis zum Boot.
Morgens auf der Terasse frühstücken und aufs Wasser schauen, dass hat schon was.


----------



## bennson (9. November 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi Frank,

wenn ihr so viele seid, macht folgendes:

-in verschiedenste Richtungen raus
- Rute raus und schleppen
- unterschiedliche Tiefen/Köder
- wenn es beißt, über die Stelle driften und mit Gummi arbeiten

Wichtig: Viele unterschiedliche und auch schwere Gewichte. Dazu noch einige Driftsäcke einpacken sonst wird das mit dem Grundkontakt schwierig 

und den Kameraden natürlich bescheid geben 

So holt ihr das Maximum raus. Wenn die Umstände stimmen, beißt es meist eh auf alles.

Hier mein letzter Fin-S August Hecht


----------



## Stromsi (13. November 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Bennson, 

tolles Foto, macht mich noch ungeduldiger auf nächstes Jahr. Welche Größe hatte der Fisch? Wir waren am schätzen. Was für eine Rute benutzt Du persönlich zum Schleppen? Danke für Deine Tipps, ein paar Fragen werden sicherlich noch kommen. 

Schönen Abend noch.
Grüße
Frank


----------



## kalle286 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin Jungs!
Tolle Berichte hier....Vielen Dank dafür!
Hat zufällig noch jemand eine Tiefenkarte vom Bolmen?#6

Tight lines,
Kalle


----------



## kalle286 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Papier wäre perfekt


----------



## kalle286 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

kann ich die irgendwie bekommen?? email oder ähnliches?
bin ende april da und lad dich dann zum grillen ein!


----------



## Spinperfekt (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, ob es am Bolmen Slipanlagen gibt? 

Ich suche ein Haus möglichst direkt mit Steg oder einem Hafen in der Nähe.
Ich möchte im September 2013 den Bolmen mal zum Zander- und Barschfischen besuchen. Boot ist vorhanden.

Petri Heil

Frank


----------



## Stromsi (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Frank 
Werde was zusammensuchen.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Spinperfekt (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin Frank,

besten Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Freu mich


Gruß Frank


----------



## daniel_ (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

In Hölminge an der Ostseite des Bolmen...

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Bronni (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi,
  ich habe an zwei Orten am Westufer des Bolmen Urlaub gemacht, beide Orte hatten Slipanlagen.
  M.E. hat jeder Ort am Bolmen eine Slipanlage, da auch „jeder“ Schwede mindestens ein Boot hat.
  Viele Grüße
  Bronni


----------



## Teibei (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ist das Eis auf dem Bolmen schon begehbar bzw. wie dick ist das Eis zur Zeit?


----------



## kalle286 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hey Celli84!

Wann denkst du, ist der Bolmen wieder frei?


----------



## Schwedenangler (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Cool !!!! Dickes Petri :m !
Irgendwann werd ich auch mal im Winter in Schweden sein und dem Eisangeln fröhnen .
Ist bestimmt eine besondere Atmosphäre im Winter auf´m Eis !


----------



## gebeer (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ebenfalls ein dickes Petri Celli 84.
Aber hoffentlich geht das Eis bald wieder weg, dann weiss ich dass es bald Juni wird und wir wieder bald oben sind.

Gruß gebeer


----------



## Stromsi (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Dickes Petri auch von mir


----------



## Schwedenangler (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Dickes Petri !!!!!!! Das ist mal ne Hausnummer #r .
Hat sicher mächtig Spass gemacht :m .


----------



## Wobblerfan (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ja , von mir auch ein Petri ! Was mich wundert , ist das die Schnur am Eis nicht durchscheuert , zumal das ja nun ein richtiger Hecht ist .  Noch drei Monate , dann geht´s los |rolleyes 
Gruß  Wf  #h


----------



## Connaught (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Fy fan vilken jävla gris! |bigeyes

Mit der Rute durch's Loch gezogen oder mit 'angeldon'?

Connaught


----------



## Stromsi (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Super celli84
du hast es drauf. Geiler Fisch.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Bronni (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo celli 84,
  ein ganz dickes „Petri Heil“, was für ein Fisch. 
  Viele Grüße
  Bronni


----------



## bennson (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hier mal paar Highlights aus der durchwachsenen Frühjahrs-Tour:

größter Zetti:






Zetti auf Shallow Buster Jerk






80+ auf toter Renke an toter DS-Rute






70+ auf Gufi







Viele Grüße


----------



## Uli69 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Schöne Bilder, die Fänge sind auch ordentlich, Fangquote war ok?
VG
Uli


----------



## bennson (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke!

Naja wir hatten warscheinlich die 2 schwierigsten Wochen des Jahres erwischt. Gut gebissen haben sie nur an 2 Tagen für wenige Stunden und sonst war es ein Krampf den Fisch an Board zu bekommen. Es gab sogar Schneider Tage #d

Dafür hatten wir über 90% Sonne satt. Erst als Wind+Welle+Wolke kam, hat's auch gebissen.


----------



## daniel_ (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bennson schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Naja wir hatten warscheinlich die 2 schwierigsten Wochen des Jahres erwischt. Gut gebissen haben sie nur an 2 Tagen für wenige Stunden und sonst war es ein Krampf den Fisch an Board zu bekommen. Es gab sogar Schneider Tage #d
> 
> Dafür hatten wir über 90% Sonne satt. Erst als Wind+Welle+Wolke kam, hat's auch gebissen.



Coole Pics!
Bei euch waren die Hechte doch grad frisch mit dem Laichen durch, oder?
Standen die noch flach onder doch noch nicht flach??


----------



## bennson (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Laich war keiner mehr drinne. Flach gabs nur Schniepel und die großen gab's mitten auf dem See bei 5-7m.

Waren auch in den Schären und ausser 3 Hechten (max60) und 2 Seeskorpionen ging da GARNICHTS! (Nur TOP Wetter, keine Wolke) - Erst 1 Woche nach unserer Abreise ging's dort los.


----------



## daniel_ (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



bennson schrieb:


> Laich war keiner mehr drinne. Flach gabs nur Schniepel und die großen gab's mitten auf dem See bei 5-7m.
> 
> Waren auch in den Schären und ausser 3 Hechten (max60) und 2 Seeskorpionen ging da GARNICHTS! (Nur TOP Wetter, keine Wolke) - Erst 1 Woche nach unserer Abreise ging's dort los.



Hm klingt ja echt verhext. Mal schauen wie das bei uns ab Sonntag wird und vor allem wo die Hechte überhaupt zu finden sind.


----------



## bennson (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

wow .. Hätte nie gedacht, dass die *groooßen* mal beißen! Marcel hatte in letzter Zeit viele Schniepel .. und dann der !? ICH WILL AUCH WIEDER HOCH!







Fangmeldung im Blinker


----------



## porscher (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hammer. das ist ein schöner fisch!


----------



## nani (14. September 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo, nach vier Jahren Auszeit vom Bolmensee, fahre ich nächstes Jahr mitte Mai, endlich wieder nach Schweden.Ich war sonst immer in Skogen, was mir da aber zu windig war, da ich von 12 Tagen vielleicht 4 Tage schleppen konnte.Habe über Novasol ein Haus auf der Ostseite hier der Link:http://www.novasol.de/p/S04928?PE=8&...rchBookingFlow
gebucht.Vielleicht kennt ja jemand das Haus oder das Gebiet und kann mir ein paar Tipps oder Infos geben.


----------



## decomarc75 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

hallo zusammen, bin das erste mal am Bolmen, haben uns da ein schönes haus für 2 wochen im juli gemietet. jetzt auch meine frage, wer kennt die gegend, wer kann mir helfen um einigermaßen gute plätze mit dem boot zu finden. wäre schon hilfreich, da wir uns ja die 2 wochen nicht versauen wollen und die damen nicht drunter leiden sollen, lachh. 

würde mich freuen von euch zu hören...........

gruß und petri


----------



## decomarc75 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

sorry, sollte auch das haus/Gegend bekannt geben.
http://www.novasol.de/p/S04931?s=2014&os=true&PE=6&K=0&np=0&DUR=14#overview-tab


----------



## Betze81 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wäre auch für mich interessant,  haben genau das selbe haus gemietet, nur 4 wochen vorher.  
gibts ganz in der nähe vielleicht noch ne stelle, wo man sich nen zweites boot mieten kann?
sind mit 6 mann da und haben die Befürchtung das nicht alle aufs boot passen.
der preis für den angelschein lag meines wissens bei 25euro für die woche pro nase, oder hat sich da was geändert?
und wo bekommt man den, ohne das man durch halb schweden muss?|rolleyes

grüße und petri #h


----------



## Uli69 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin, 
Angelscheine und Boote gibts bei Eurem Vermieter, Tipps und Tricks erfahrt Ihr vor Ort bei Marcel, einem deutschen Auswanderer, der da auf dem Gelände lebt und praktisch jeden Tag auf dem Wasser ist. Die Guidings bei Ihm lohnen sich, seine Homepage nennt sich Bolmen-Fishing, guckt da mal nach.
G
Uli


----------



## fenriz-hc (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin

bin im August am Bolmen, nicht hauptsächlich zum angeln aber ein Boot ist vorhanden ohne Motor. 
Bin bei Odensjö / Björkenäs auf der Südwestseite untergebracht. Kann man auch ohne Motor  einen Hecht oder auch zwei erwischen? Eventuell auch vom Ufer aus?
Über jeden Tip wäre ich dankbar


----------



## ThorstenBee (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Im August würde ich die Kanten in Ruderreichweite anfahren.
Sieht man an aus dem Wasser ragenden Steinen,ist auch nicht so gefährlich wie mit einem Motor.
Vom Ufer eher schwierig,weil sehr begrenzte Zugänglichkeit,eigentlich nur mit dem Boot erreichbare Stellen.
Ansonsten im Sommer eher bescheiden für Hecht,solltest vielleicht eher in der Dämmerung an Stellen die von 10m Wassertiefe ansteigen auf Zander fischen.


----------



## BootOx (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin, bin auch in 2 Wochen am Bolmen. Im Südosten. Habe mal ne ganz andere Frage: kann man zu der Jahreszeit baden oder ist das Wasser zu kalt? Mit was für einer Temperatur vom Wasser muss ich rechnen?


----------



## Betze81 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Leute gebt mir tipps. Sind jetzt seid drei tagen hier und haben noch nix gefangen. Sind an der ost Küste vom bolmen. Bei bolmstad. Haben bis jetzt eigentlich alles ausprobiert bis auf drop shot. Helft uns bitte!

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodkoch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

HAllo ... 
ich war letzte woche bei Bölmso und habe recht gut gefangen....
22 Zander... kein HECHT #d...           . 
Wir haben eigentlich nur geschleppt.... hatte kein Echolot.... daher überwiegen an den tieferren stellen... 
Beim Laganland am Älgpark ist auch ein gut sortierter Angel und Jagdtladen.... Wir haben unsere Zander alle mit Rapala Floating 18cm in Blau, Schwarzsilber,Pike und Orange(Sehr fänging) gefangen.... Waren alles Schlanke Wobbler mit 3 Drinllingen. Wenn es windig war ging leider gar nix! ... Macht aber dann auch keinen Spass mit so einem Alu-Boot.... Ich komme jedenfalls wieder nach Schweden. Hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## Plötzenpussi (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin,

war vor 3 Wochen da. Schleppen 6 - 8 Meter auf Hecht. Erfolgreichster Köder. Believer von Drifter Tackle im Biene Maja Design 28 cm (nicht mehr im Sortiment). 106 cm ca. 10 kg. Ein ähnlicher hat sich Tags zuvor kurz vorm Boot verabschiedet. Auch auf Biene Maja. Alles andere brachte nur kleine Minihechte. Zander war noch beim Laichen. Da gab es nur n Halbwüchsigen.
Fazit: Viel schleppen gibt wenig Ausbeute, aber mit dem richtigen Köder stimmt die Qualität. Einfach mal Geduld beweisen.

Petri


----------



## daniel_ (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wende dich doch sonst mal an Marcel. Der arbeitet doch als Guide direkt am Bolmen auf der Ostseite...


----------



## BootOx (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin, wollte auch kurz einen Livebericht vom Bolmen schreiben.
Sonne pur gestern und heute mit mäßigen Wind bis 3 Bft. - Wellen sind heute bei 0 cm - nur ein wenig Gekräusel an der Oberfläche.

Leider halten sich die Fänge in Grenzen: gestern 2 untermaßige Zander von 40 und 43 cm, heute einen Hecht 40 cm und 3 Zander mit 40 - 42 cm... Alles zwischen 7-10m - aber wo sind die Großen? Ich hoffe die Woche wird es noch zweigen 

Aktueller Zwischenstand: 1 Hecht / 5 Zander

Grüße aus Schweden


----------



## Örnie (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Dann lass mal krachen!


----------



## Bronni (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo BootOx,
  wir waren vor gut 2 Wochen am Bolmen. Wir hatten auch eher Bade-als Anglerwetter. Wir haben uns auch ziemlich schwer getan. Wechselnde Winde, die Fische standen im Freiwasser auf 7-9 Meter und am nächsten Tag zwischen 5-6 Metern an anderen Stellen. Altbewährte Köder waren erfolglos, es war schon etwas frustrierend. Da unser ältester Sohn die Familienehre noch rettete, waren wir insgesamt noch zufrieden. Es war aber insgesamt das schlechteste Jahr. Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall noch viel Erfolg und Grüße aus der Heimat
  Bronni


----------



## BootOx (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi Bronni, danke für die Info!

War gestern noch mal für 2 Stunden in den Abendstunden draußen, hatte aber nicht mal einen Anfasser. Dieses mal bin ich in 10-11m Wasser gewesen. Die Wobbler liefen auf 8,5m. Auch der Versuch in 7-8m Wasser mit Wobbler bei 3-5m hat nichts gebracht.

Heute geth garnichts - Wind aus West auf unser Ufer mit Stärke 4 BFt und Spitzen bis 6 - das heißt Welle und vorerst auch keine Aussicht auf Besserung. Die nächsten zwei Tage soll der Wind anhalten. Ab Sonntag dann nur noch 1-2 Windstärken  Dann geht es weiter.

Gruße vom Bolmen


----------



## masterpike (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Nicht so viel Schleppen! Gejiggt zwischen 6-8m sollte auf jeden Falls was gehen!

Gruß


----------



## BootOx (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Das werde ich versuchen wenn der Wind es wieder zulässt!

Hatte schon kurz das Vertikalzeug hervorgeholt und die Köder meines Vertrauens dran gehabt... Aber auch da ging nix... da war ich unter 8m

Denke Sonntag bzw schon Samstag gegen Abend werde ich wieder angreifen.


----------



## BootOx (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Nur kurz eine Frage zum Schleppen: bin mit 2-3 km/h ca. unterwegs. Sollte doch okay sein, oder?


----------



## BootOx (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*


----------



## BootOx (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*


----------



## daniel_ (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

2-3 kmh sind völlig okay.


----------



## BootOx (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin zusammen, wieder ein kleines Update.

War noch mal unterwegs, dieses Mal mit Vertialrute bewaffnet und einem Köder an der Strippe der im heimischen Stausee sehr gut geht: Keitech Swing Impact 3.5 in hellbraun braun :q:q:q:q

Auf 6-7m Tiefe mit ca. 1kmh

2 Zander und 1 Hecht innerhalb von 30 Minuten... leider wieder nur die Schniepels...

Zwischenstand: 2 Hechte / 7 Zander

Achso, das Wetter war sehr durchwachsen heute. Gewitter, Starkregen und Wind bis 5 Bft. In einer Pause zwischen Gewitter und nächster herannahender Front ging es dann mal kurz...

Bye und bis die Tage


----------



## BootOx (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Heute waren wir wieder für 2h Vormittags draussen. Dieses Mal mit Wobblern die auf 5-6m geschleppt laufen. Wasser war zwischen 6-8m - Hänger kommen Gott sei Dank nur selten, wenn, dann fährt man kurz rückwärts. 
Beim Schleppen ging wieder ein Zanderchen mit ca. 41cm.
An einer Untiefe haben wir die Vertikalrute gezogen. Dabei gab es auch wieder in 7,5m Tiefe ein Zander.
Auf dem Rückweg zum Haus hat es dann endlich mal ein wenig mehr gewackelt.  Ein Zander von 50cm gab sich die Ehre [emoji2] wieder auf den Wobbler, der immer gefangen hat.
Mal schauen wie es weiter geht hier am Bolmen. Ich muss glaube auf bedeckten Himmel hoffen. Da gingen bis jetzt die meisten Fischlein.

Zwischenstand: 2 Hechte / 11 Zander (1x 50cm+)


----------



## daniel_ (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Finde es super das du trotz des mauen Erfolges immer schreibst.
Viel Erfolg auf das sich das Blatt zur euren Gunsten wendet.


----------



## BootOx (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Heute konnte meine Frau mal zeigen was sie als "Faullenzerin" (und nur Schwedenanglerin) so drauf hat  Hat noch mal einen 50er auf Gummifisch. Ich war so baff, das ich meinen ersten Anfasser verbummlt habe, dann aber noch einen Schniepel umsetzen konnte  
Zwischenstand: 2 Hechte / 14 Zander (2x 50cm+)


----------



## loete1970 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich find's auch super, das Du "live" berichtest. In diesem Jahr, finde ich, ist es ein wenig mau mit Berichten aus Schweden!


----------



## BootOx (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi zusammen, davon lebt ein Forum. 
Heute ist Nase. War ca 2h an der selben Stelle wie gestern, hatte ne gute Drift mit Driftsack, aber keine Chance den Gummifisch zu kontrollieren.  Wind ist wieder von 2 auf 4Bft. hoch und das bei schönsten Sonnenschein. So scheint es hier am Bolmen zu sein!
Ich will mich aber nicht beschweren - Ergebnis passt in meinen Augen. Frust schiebe ich auch nicht. Warum auch, wenn der sportliche Gedanke und die Familie dabei ist [emoji1]


----------



## Südschwedenfan (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Dirk;

Der irishpikehunter hat auf seiner Seite den neuen Reisebericht mit Bildern eingestellt. 
17. bis 31. Mai 2014
PS: Er freut sich auch über einen Eintrag ins Gästebuch.:k

Die Jung`s aus Östereich waren danach oben und haben auch nicht schlecht gefangen.

Ich fahre die beiden letzten Augustwochen hoch, Haus und Terrasse Streichen,
Angeln wird wohl wieder zu kurz kommen|gr:

Gruss;

Jürgen


----------



## BootOx (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So, schlechtes Wetter. Auch gegen Abend beruhigt sich der Wind nicht - steht immer noch bei ca. 3-4 Bft mit 0,5m Welle.

Also kann ich ein paar Worte zu meinen verwendeten Ködern schreiben.

Geschleppt haben wir immer zwischen 2.5 - 3 km/h. Die Wobbler sind somit auf ca.

1. 8,5m (hat glaube ich 70% der Zander gefangen)
2. 8,5m (hat einen kleinen Hecht gefangen)
3. 5,5m (1 Zanderchenchenchen  )
4. 6m (1 Zanderchenchenchen  )

gelaufen (Bild 1).

Beim "Faulenzen / Jiggen" haben wir diese 3 Köder (Bild 2) genommen, wobei der letzte keinen Fisch gefangen hat.


----------



## loete1970 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

@ Jürgen - danke für die Info! Bei uns sind es noch 3,5 Monate. Wäre schön, wenn wir uns dann sehen würden....


----------



## Südschwedenfan (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Dirk;

Wird leider nix draus, ein Freund fährt in den Herbstferien (NDS) mit seiner Familie hoch und macht alles Winterfest.

Mit viel Glück, komme ich ab 20. Sept. nochmal hin.

Vieleicht klappt es ja beim nächstenmal.

Gruss, auch an Deinen Vater;

Jürgen


----------



## BootOx (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Neuer Zwischenstand: 2 Hechte / 16 Zander.  Morgen geht es zum letzten Mal raus, dann wird gepackt. Leider...


----------



## BootOx (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So, Auto ist beinahe gepackt. Der heutige Tag hat bis auf ein Minus im Bootstank nichts mehr gebracht. Dafür hat gestern noch mein neongelber Bomber mit 4 Zandern die Statistik verbesser. 

Endstand: 2 Hechte / 20 Zander. 

Wie ich finde ein eindeutiges Ergebnis für den Zander, obwohl ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, das der nördlich Teil des Bolmen für Zander besser sein soll als der Süden... okay, kann an der Jahreszeit liegen und Riesen waren es ja schließlich auch nicht. Vielleicht ist das der Unterschied zum nördlichen Bereich.

Da würde mich die Meinung der erfahrenen Bolmen-Angler mal interessieren.

Das Wetter hat sich jetzt auf Regen mit Wind eingestellt. Ein guter Zeitpunkt die Zelte abzubrechen![emoji2]

Also, ich bin dann unterwegs
Grüße aus Schweden
Stefan


----------



## Wobblerfan (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Dann mal gute Fahrt und danke für die Berichte #6 . Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Schwedenangler (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Jau , Danke für´s berichten :m . News aus Schweden hört man immer wieder gerne.
Wünsch dir auch eine gute Heimreise .

Gruß Ralf #h


----------



## BootOx (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

So, endlich zurück!!!! 14 Stunden anstatt 10 unterwegs gewesen! Alle Staus der A7 mitgenommen... Zeug ist ausgeladen und wir schlagkaputt... die Midsommernacht war übrigens der Hammer!!! So wie die Sonnenuntergänge!  Bolmen ich komme wieder! Und dann werde ich im Norden sein! Also, man ließt sich!!!
Gruß und Petri
Stefan


----------



## MikeHawk (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi zusammen,

entschuldigt bitte wenn ich nicht alle Seiten gelesen habe. Aber nur kurz.

Welchen Campingplatz am Bolmensee könnt ihr empfehlen und braucht man wirklich ein Boot um gut zu fangen?

Zielfisch, Hecht, Zander Barsch Aal+


Danke euch!


----------



## loete1970 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Campingplatz kann ich nicht beurteilen, die Antwort zum Boot lautet ganz klar: JA! da viele Seen schlecht vom Ufer beangelbar sind... Ausnahme ist dann natürlich der Ansitz auf Aal.


----------



## Tärna (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,ein kleiner familierer Campingplatz ist der Platz in Bolmen bei Gunilla. Bolmen Marin & Fritid / Bolmen Camping.  Bei Ihr kann mann auch Boote mieten. Im Moment haben wir 30 Grad und strahlend blauen Himmel.Bin selbst seit einer Woche hier.


----------



## RobertM (3. November 2014)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo liebe Schwedenfans,

am 16.05.2015 fahren wir zum ersten mal nach Schweden an den Bolmen zum Raubfischangeln. ( Sonst jedes Jahr Norwegen ) 
Wir haben das Haus bei Novasol gebucht: http://www.novasol.de/p/S05740?S=2015

Leider ist da kein Motor beim Boot, da hab ich hier schon mal die Frage kann ich vor Ort in der Nähe irgendwo ein Motor mieten für die eine Woche? 

Zum Angeln an sich haben wir auch alles an zubehör usw.

Die nächste Frage wäre, was können wir an Fisch zu der Zeit rechnen? Natürlich gehört auch etwas Glück dabei aber vll. war jemand in der Jahreszeit schon mal da.

Über viele Infos wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## RobertM (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

SCHADE das keiner Antwortet ;+




RobertM schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Schwedenfans,
> 
> am 16.05.2015 fahren wir zum ersten mal nach Schweden an den Bolmen zum Raubfischangeln. ( Sonst jedes Jahr Norwegen )
> Wir haben das Haus bei Novasol gebucht: http://www.novasol.de/p/S05740?S=2015
> ...


----------



## steel0256 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Tag RobertM

 Also an den Bolmen bin ich noch nicht gewesen aber an anderen Seen in Schweden darunter ist auch der Asnen  ca. 80 km südöstlich vom Bolmen   ich denke das angeln ist das gleich. 
 ich würde mit dem schleppen anfangen Köder firetiger Wobbler schwimmend Tiefe 2-3m.
 Echolot ist wichtig 

 Gruß Norbert


----------



## steel0256 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

ach ja Fische, zu der Zeit Hechte , Zander hat glaub ich noch Schonzeit.


----------



## steel0256 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

jetzt noch eine Frage an alle wie ist der Bolmen vom Fang her Hecht,Zander,Barsch,Aal


----------



## mymo (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



RobertM schrieb:


> SCHADE das keiner Antwortet ;+



Und doch, ...es antwortet jemand:

Es kommt darauf an wo du am Bolmen loslegen möchtest. Es sind sehr unterschiedliche Tiefenverhältnisse dort. Daher ein 08/15 -Tipp: Mit Wobblern ca. 12-15 -20cm z.B. Bomber o.ä.  funktioniert es fast immer. Farben:Firetiger + Natur
                               Lauftiefen: 5/6m + 3/4m

Damit hättest du relativ gute Chancen auf Hecht und Zander. Wenn es im Flachen nicht beißt, einfach mal im Tiefen probieren. Wirst den Bogen schnell heraus haben, wenn du mal auf die Einheimischen achtest (wann/wohin). Beste Beißzeit dürfte in den späten Nachmittagsstunden bis Abend/Nacht sein.
Viel Erfolg und Spaß

mymo


----------



## RobertM (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ahhh ich wusste es, auf euch ist verlass :vik:

Wir sind mehr im Süd/Westen vom Bolmen.
Haben leider noch keinen Motor, ich weiß auch nicht wirklich wo ich einen herbekommen kann, ist nicht so gut wenn man vor Ort ist und einem die Zeit weg läuft, sind ja nur eine Woche da.

Mit den Tiefen ist ein guter Tip danke! Werden mal alles ausprobieren. 

Hat jemand eine Gewässerkarte? Würde mich sehr interessieren welche Tiefen in unserer Gegend sind. 

Liebe Grüße #h


----------



## Bronni (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Robert,

  ich war bereits mehrmals am Bodden und bisher lag in jedem Ferienhaus eine Gewässerkarte mit allen Angaben. Mein erfolgreichster Wobbler war und bleibt der Zalt in aller möglichen Varianten, der beste Zalt war aber immer das schwimmende Modell mit Hechtdekor, unschlagbar.  Da Du Mitte Mai fahren willst, solltest Du, wenn vorhanden, eine Jerkrute mit schwimmenden Jerks mitnehmen, alternativ Popper oder flach laufende Wobbler und die flachen Stellen abfischen. 
  Allerdings war der Winter bisher in Südschweden auch nicht gerade hart, so dass die Hechte vermutlich früher abgelaicht haben und evtl. schon in tieferen Bereiche zu finden sein werden. Du musst testen und suchen, ich habe schon alle Alternativen erlebt.  

  Viele Erfolg 
  Detlef


----------



## ThorstenBee (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Steel0256
Das fischen an Bolmen und Äsnen unterscheidet sich schon erheblich.
Der Äsnen ist im Schnitt deutlich flacher (mit Ausnahme in äussersten südwestlichen
Teil des Bolmen zwischen den ganzen Inseln).
Hechte kannst du eigentlich überall fangen,abhängig von der Jahreszeit.
Aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen am Bolmen sind tagsüber die Zander zwischen 10 und 15m vertikal oder mit Dropshot fangbar, danach war schleppen mit Wobbler bis in die Nacht angesagt (Rapala Magnum zB bisher immer gut). Am besten und erfolgreichsten mit Echolot immer schön an der 10m Tiefenlinie entlang.
Eine Seekarte gibts in jeder Kartenausgabestelle.
Für einen ersten Überblick kannst du hier schauen http://webapp.navionics.com


----------



## RobertM (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Bronni,

vielen Dank für deine Info  ich werde mir dann mal den Salt anlegen. 

Ja dann hoffe ich mal das im Haus eine Karte vorhanden ist :vik:
Danke und liebe grüße Robert


----------



## okram24 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wir waren im September am Bolmen. Leider lief es da nicht so gut. Nur wenige und kleine Fische!

Allerdings darf man laut Angelkarte nicht unter 10m Wassertiefe angeln!

Versuche mal noch ein Foto vom Angelschein anzuhängen.

gesendet von meinem Lumia 830 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RobertM (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich wollte nochmal wegen einer Gewässer/Tiefenkarte nachfragen. Hat jemand eine und kann mir die senden?!
Wollte mich nicht drauf verlassen das eine im Haus liegt.
Und ich wollte diese auch was früher "Studieren" bzw. sehen wo gute Angelstellen wären. 

Desweitern wollte ich nochmal nachhören ob mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte wo ich ein boot mit motor herbekomme?! 
Habe die Campingplätze schon abgelefoniert. Die Vermieten nur an eigene Mieter.

Vielleicht kennt jemand einen Einheimischen der mir weiter helfen kann. 

Danke schomal  

Grüße


----------



## okram24 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich hatte meinen eigenen 5-PS-er und einen Benzinkanister mit.


----------



## RobertM (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Mhhh... leider habe ich keinen Motor, sonst hätte ich den natürlich auch mitgenommen und nicht das Problem einen vor Ort suchen zu müssen #d


----------



## Duke Nukem (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

_Die Navionics-Karte aus dem Link von ThorstenBee ist doch schon recht gut (hab sie gerade ausgedruckt :q Danke)_
_Richtige Seekarten gibt's hier http://www.sportfiskecenter.nu/sok.php_ ("Bolmen" eingeben)
_Angelscheine ebenfalls Online http://www.ifiske.se/fiskekort-bolmen.htm_

  Falls Du keinen Motor bekommst, bin ich wenigstens nicht der Einzige der rudert. Nebenbei stärkt es die Rückenmuskulatur, verbraucht Kalorien und macht keinen Krach. #6


  Andreas


----------



## RobertM (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo,
so nun sind wir seit einer Woche wieder zurück. 
Hier mein kleiner Bericht:

Am Samstag den 16.05 waren wir gegen 9 Uhr in der früh angekommen.
Sachen ausgepackt und direkt raus auf den Bolmen. 
( leider hatten wir keinen Motor! das heißt erst mal Paddeln ) 
Nach 10 min. waren wir fertig ... natürlich mit dem Paddeln. 
Leider ohne Erfolg ging es wieder zurück an Land.

Nachdem unsere Vermieterin uns einen Motor besorgt hatte holten wir diesen in der Gegend ab. ( Gegend heißt in Schweden 2 Stunden fahrt ) 
Egal nun hatten wir einen 4 PS Motor und brachten diesen direkt an. 
Danach ging es endlich richtig raus! 
Nach ca. 20 min. Schleppen der erste Fisch ( aber auch der letzte auf Schleppen in unserem Urlaub )
Ein schöner Hecht ca. 70 cm ! 
Danach ging gar nichts mehr!

Die nächsten Tage probierten wir alles aber auch wirklich alles aus, leider ohne Erfolg!

Mehrmals konnten wir garnicht rausfahren, da der Wind sich von einer Minute zur anderen so änderte, dass es einfach zu gefährlich war längere Fahrten zu unternehmen. 

Am 3 Tag haben wir es mal versucht nach ca. 2 Stunden Schleppen mussten wir die Angeln einpacken und suchten uns eine sichere Anlaufstelle. Wir konnten leider nicht mehr weg, Sturm mit Hagel und wir mitten im Bolmen. Wir haben es gerade so noch zu einer Insel geschafft. 
Als wir nach 6 Stunden wartezeit immer noch auf der Insel befanden dachten wir schon wir müssten dort im nass/kalten übernachten. 
Jedoch wagten wir den versuch richtung Festland zu fahren, nachdem sich der Wind etwas gelegt hatte, aber die Wellen immer noch riesen groß waren. 
Wir haben es geschafft und nach ca. weiteren 3 Stunden fahrt waren wir endlich am Haus. Da wussten wir, sowas probieren wir nie wieder! 

Die nächsten und letzten Tage waren ganz OK vom Wetter, wir sind mehrmals am Tag für mehrere Stunden rausgefahren. Jedoch wie zuvor ohne Erfolg! 
Ich weiß auch nicht was wir falsch gemacht haben sollen. Aber es klappte einfach nichts mit Schleppen. 

Abends konnten wir bei Windstille einige Barsche und Rotfedern auf Pose mit Wurm fangen. 
Auf Blinker einen kleinen mini Hecht. 

Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, das ich nicht mehr zum Bolmen fahren werde. Obwohl es ein wunderschöner See ist, ist es mit dem Angeln dort nicht so einfach.

Nächstes Jahr wieder wie die letzten 7 Jahre nach Norwegen. 

Danke Trotzdem an alle die mir Infos und Kartenmaterial zukommen lassen haben. 

Grüße


----------



## loete1970 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke für die Eindrücke. Schade, dass das Wetter bei Euch nicht mit gespielt hat.


----------



## pfingstangler (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*



RobertM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich weiß auch nicht was wir falsch gemacht haben sollen. Aber es klappte einfach nichts mit Schleppen.


 
Hallo Robert,

nach 27 Jahren Schweden-Schleppfisch-Erfahrung vermute ich, dass Du *gar nichts* falsch gemacht hast. Mein "Rekord" bei einem einwöchigen Angelurlaub war ein Biss –passiert halt!

Nun ja, ich habe auch ein paar Fragen an die Bolmen-Experten im Board:

Ende Juli fahre ich mit meinem Sohn an den Bolmen in die Nähe von Skeen.
Das liegt ziemlich exakt westlich vom See Kösen. Das Gebiet scheint relativ eigenständig zu sein und ist mit dem großen Bolmen durch einen ca. 200m breiten Zulauf verbunden (siehe Foto). War dort schon mal einer von Euch?
Was mich natürlich besonders interessiert:
- durchschnittliche Tiefe
- Fischarten (Hecht und Barsch sind wohl obligatorisch, aber gibt es dort auch Zander???)
Wir wohnen im SSF-Haus 5752 – vielleicht kennt das jemand von Euch.

Was wir dabei haben:
- Boot 
- 2-PS-Außenborder
- Echolot

*Danke für Informationen aller Art!*


----------



## RobertM (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo zusammen.

Es stimmt wir haben wohl nichts falsch gemcht, mein Vater ist auch vor 1 Woche zurück aus Schweden, er war mit Freunden an einem Kleineren See nördlich vom Bolmen, leider sah es nur ein wenig besser aus wie bei uns. Sie haben nur 3 Hechte gefangen in einer Woche. 

Laut Aussage eines Einheimischen Fischers ist nichts los mit Hecht da er vor kurzem gelaicht hat und dabei die hinteren Zähne verlieren. 

Mhh dann müsste das irgendwo verständlich sein das es nicht so will aber trotzdem, es geht ja nur darum sich zu erholen


----------



## arnichris (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich denke es hat nichts mit dem Laichen an sich zu tun - meiner Meinung nach sind die Wassertemperaturen in Schweden derzeit einfach noch zu niedrig, dass die Hechte, Barsche und Zander "gallig" auf geschleppte Köder sind. Zander ist sowieso ein eigenes Thema für sich...

Bei meinem Urlaub am Skagern war es so dass die 1.Woche eine Wassertemperatur von ca. 7-8 Grad herrschte und sich die Hechte sehr bitten ließen, die 2.Woche war dann schon wesentlich besser als die Wassertemperatur auf bis 9,5 Grad anstieg.


----------



## sonnengott (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Jungs und eventuelle Mädels,

ich werde wieder mal für eine Woche vom 3.7. - 11.07. an den Bolmen fahren auf den Zeltplatz Lökna, dort haben sie schöne Haüser und Gute Boot mit Motor.

Ich fahre jetzt schon 10 Jahre in Folge an den Bolmen für 1-2 Wochen.

Mein Opa lebte viele Jahre direkt am See und sein Name ist eigentlich sehr bekannt dort durch seine Fangerfolge.

Falls wer Fragen hat wie und wo kann sich gerne an mich wenden.

Lieben Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Dunki54 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Fahre am 20.Sept. 15 zum Bolmensee. Bin kein Schleppfischer, angel lieber vom Boot aus mit Naturköder. Wer kann mir Tipps geben?


----------



## Bastinki (18. September 2015)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Tiefenkarte besorgen und Untiefen im Osten des Sees aufsuchen. Der Fisch steht vermutlich zwischen 5 und 10m. Ansonsten im Südwesten die Verbindung zum Bolmen ansteuern.


----------



## hspecht74 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo, 
weiß jemand wo man am Bolmen Bootsmotoren mieten kann? Wir haben für nächsten Sommer das ssf Haus 5752 ganz am südlichen Ende des Bolmen (Kafjorden bei Skeen, direkt am Beginn des Bolmån) gemietet, da ist zwar ein Boot dabei aber kein Motor  (auch nicht dazu zu mieten). 

Kennt ausserdem jemand diesen Teil des Bolmen und kann mir evtl. ein paar Tips geben was das Angeln dort anbetrifft?

Viele Grüße, 
Hinrich 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThorstenBee (27. September 2016)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Der Bereich in dem Ihr seid ist meistens recht flach.Im Sommer kann man zwar Hecht (meist eher Mittelmass) oder Barsch fangen,Zander in dem Gebiet eher mau. Besser erst  nördlich der Brücke (beim Rudern brauchst du da schon etwas Zeit und Ausdauer).Zwischen den Inseln nördlich der Brücke sind schon einige Tiefe Stellen, die brauchst du im Sommer,da die Fische meist erst ab 10m zu Finden sind.Kommen erst bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit hoch,dann gut beim Schleppen fangbar (Wobbler 14-20cm für Zander!).
Bootsmotoren gabs früher mal in Ljungby zu mieten,hab aber den Namen nicht mehr ,vieleicht mal beim Turistbüro nachfragen!
Oder gleich Boot mit Motor mieten (Bolmen Marin & Fritid / Bolmens Camping),liegt nicht allzuweit weg.


----------



## hspecht74 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Super, 
vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Hinrich

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kietze (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ist ja momentan echt ruhig hier.

Motoren kannst du in Ljungby bei Verona Motors mieten. 4/5 ps etwa 70€ die Woche und es gibt dort auch einen deutschen Auswanderer, falls dein Englisch oder schwedisch nicht so gut ist.


----------



## hspecht74 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Danke!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kietze (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Kann zufällig jmd was zur Ecke um oder vor Skogen sagen? Wir sind Anfang Juni vor Ort. Boot, Motor und echolot sind vorhanden. Des Weiteren Ausrüstung zum schleppen und Vertikalangeln.

Lohnt sich eine Fahrt in den Norde, dort soll ein interessanter Zulauf sein.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## jkc (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin, schließe mich der Frage an, sind auch im Juni dort, ebenfalls auf der Insel etwas nörlich von Bolmsö.
Winter ist meines Wissens sehr lang gewesen? Sind die Hechte wohl inzwischen komplett durch die Laichzeit?
Jemand schon mal in der Ecke gewesen?
Tiefenkarte auf der navonics-Seite ist fürn ersten Überblick echt 1a.#6
Gibt es einen Online-Angelkarten-Verkauf?
EDIT: Jupp: http://www.ifiske.se/de/angelkarte-bolmen.htm

Grüße JK


----------



## Kietze (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Ich fand der Winter ging, war März schon eine Woche gut 100km östlich eine Woche auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Back-to-nature (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo zusammen!

Denke auch heuer ist es wettertechnisch "normal".

Sollten also Anfang Juni TOP Bedingungen sein für die Jagd auf Stachelritter am Bolmen #6:q

Wir sind in der Nähe der Fähre auf Bolmsö.

Weiß übrigens jemand was vom Campingplatz am Fähranleger? Hat der wieder offen? 

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## Tärna (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Im Moment ist das Wetter verrückt. Heute morgen um 8 Uhr 2.4 Grad und Schneefall.


----------



## Back-to-nature (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo Tärna!

Laut Wetter.com hat sich ja das Wetter am Bolmen zum Guten gedreht ;-) 

Hoffe der Frühling startet gleich durch in den Frühsommer...

Und wir haben stabile Wetterverhältnisse wenn wir am 3. Juni am Bolmen "aufschlagen "! ;-)

Vorbereitungen laufen - alle freuen sich wie Bolle drauf.

Grüße aus Bayern!

Hannes 

P.s. Was machen die Wassertemperaturen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kietze (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Das Wetter sieht ja bald zu gut aus

Wo seid ihr genau untergebracht?


----------



## Back-to-nature (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wir sind in der Nähe des Fähranlegers (ca. 500m nördlich davon) in den neugebauten Ferienhäusern. Die haben wir letztes Jahr bei einem Besuch auf Bolmsö entdeckt, da waren sie noch im Rohbau.
Freitag nach Unterrichtsende geht's los!

Wünsche allen noch nen gelungenen Vatertag!

Hannes 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Back-to-nature (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo zusammen! 

Da es noch immer wie aus Eimern regnet hier am Bolmen, werd ich die Zeit nutzen um noch ein paar Infos weiterzugeben.

Also:

Der kleine Laden mit Tanke am Abzweig nach Bolmsö hat Anfang diesen Jahres dicht gemacht. Tanken mit Karte geht noch.

Der Campingplatz ist noch zu, aber zumindest am Haupthaus wurde mit Renovieren begonnen.

Angeltechnisch:

Waren wir noch nicht allzu viel unterwegs. Sonntag, Montag (Brückentag) und Dienstag (Nationalfeiertag) waren aber extrem viele Boote vor unserer Haustür unterwegs. Lag vermutlich daran das viele Schweden frei hatten, aber auch an der Windrichtung ( Ost). Auch ist ein paar hundert Meter weiter eine 16-köpfige Angelgruppe stationiert. Last but  not least war ja auch ein deutliche Wetterverschlechterung prognostiziert...

Sind heute Abend wieder ab 17 Uhr aufm See, falls das Wetter mitspielt.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## jkc (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin, sitze auch gerade in der Sonne am Ufer des Bolmen. Wetter (Wind) macht es uns nicht einfach, können viele Bereiche bei 4-6 Bft kaum anfahren. Insgesamt läuft es sehr zäh, gerade die großen Fische sind kaum zu fangen. Hattet ihr Erfolg Back-to-nature? Wir sind auf Bolmsoe nördlich der Fähre. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Back-to-nature (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo jkc!

Unsere Erfolge waren auch nicht wie erwartet... aber ausreichend #6

Aber für den Eigenbedarf hats gereicht|rolleyes

Vorrangig waren wir auf Zander aus. Die haben wir ausschließlich im Nordteil in brauchbarer Größe beim Schleppen gefangen.

Hecht seltener als gedacht als Beifang in Durchschnittsgrößen...

Auffällig war das bei konstanter Westwindlage mehr ging. Auch war frühmorgens und abends wesentlich besser. 

Im Tiefen lief gar nix - hab ich fürs erste Mal am Bolmen auch nicht erwartet... 

Vertikal hab ich´s nur einmal ohne Erfolg versucht, aber da unsre Angelzeit begrenzt war, haben wir das Schleppen bevorzugt um zu mindestens einen gewissen Teil des Bolmens zu Gesicht zu bekommen. 

Mein Tipp aktuell: Nur nordwärts steuern, wenn´s auf Zander gehen soll. Zur Zeit bei Westwind rauf bis der See sich nach Osten öffnet und ab der 1. kleinen Insel mit 2.5m tieflaufenden Wobblern im Barschdekor oder Schockfarben im Windschatten von Bolmsö rauf und runter. Bringt wahrscheinlich nur durchschnittliche Fische, aber für mehr braucht´s auch mehr Erfahrung (oder Dusel) auf einem See dieser Größenordnung.

Petri und Gruß

Hannes


----------



## Back-to-nature (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo JK!

Na, wie läuft's/liefs?

Würde mich und auch die anderen Boardies interessieren...

Gruß 

Hannes 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin, bin vergangenen Samstag gegen Mitternacht zurück gekommen. Berichte bald, warte noch auf die Fotos. War ein Trip mit Höhen und Tiefen.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Moin, wie geschrieben war ich vom 10.-24.06. mit zwei Kollegen am Bolmen. Die Fahrt wurde etwas sehr kurzfristig geplant, sodass wir nicht mehr wirklich viel Auswahl hatten, was die Unterkunft an ging, sonst wären wir vermutlich lieber an einen etwas kleineren See gefahren.

Wir waren alle froh, dass wir noch etwas passendes gefunden haben.
Das unsere Unterkunft auf Bolmsö nördlich der Fähre lag, steht auch schon weiter oben; gefreut hatte ich mich über unser Boot, da wir zu dritt waren, fielen viele der üblichen Angebote wegen zu kleinem Boot raus. 
Wir hatten ebenfalls ein Linder 440 mit 5 PS-Motor, was zwar schon aus der Entfernung für einen 180km² großen See nicht optimal schien, aber zumindest qualitativ und platztechnisch einigermaßen für 3 Leute ok ging.







Obwohl der Bolmen für seine Zander bekannt ist war mein / unser Zielfisch in erster Linie Hecht, ich packte aber auch ne leichtere Allround-Spinne und einige Zandergummis mit ein. 
Bei Abfahrt dachte ich mir, dass wir Aufgrund der Gewässergröße sicherlich einige Tage brauchen würden, biss wir kalkulierbar Fisch fangen würden; zudem hoffte ich auf möglichst wenig Wind.

Erfreulicher Weise lag der See am Ankunftstag auch spiegelglatt da, um noch raus zu fahren fehlte uns aber die Power nach der langen Fahrt. An unserem Steg raubten einige kleine Barsche in die massenhaft vorkommende Brut, wir machten alle einige Würfe aber Bisse bekamen wir nicht.
Etwas befremdlich fanden wir die Entdeckung von über 50 Fischkadavern / Filitierresten die wir an der Anlegestelle (direkt neben einem Badestrand) im Flachwasser fanden. Dabei handelte es sich überwiegend um Zander in der Größenordnung 40-50cm; immerhin schienen die Fische zu beißen.

Wir hatten vor zunächst schleppend möglichst viel Strecke zu machen, so begannen wir auch am ersten Morgen. Jedoch merkten wir schnell, dass wir aufgrund des wehendes Windes stark eingeschränkt waren, was unsere gefahrenen Ruten an ging. Zudem kam es nach nichtmal zwei Stunden zu einem Unglück: Ich pumpte einen tieflaufenden Wobbler vom schleppenden Boot rein, welcher an der Wasseroberfläche durch eine Welle brach und wie eine Gewehrkugel angeschossen kam und einem meiner Kollegen ins Gesicht flog, wobei deren beider Lippen platzten.|bigeyes 






Glücklicher Weise kam es nicht noch zu Verletzungen durch die Haken, aber der erste Angeltag war für uns quasi gelaufen; wer den Musky Mania Ernie kennt, weiß, dass das Hammerschlagcharakter gehabt haben muss, der Köder hat so ziemlich die stabilste Schaufel die ich kenne.

Auch die nächsten Tage verliefen zäh bis erfolglos, zudem machte der Wind uns richtige Probleme, einen der ersten Tage waren wir doof genug in den Windschatten auf der anderen Seite von Bolmsö fahren zu wollen wodurch wir uns in nicht unerhebliche Gefahr brachten.
Wenn überhaupt fingen wir kleine Fische, wobei Schleppen so gut wie gar nix brachte. Barsche und Hechte gab es in flacheren Bereichen, Zander ab ca. 3m Wassertiefe, aber selbst bei den kleinen Fischen war jeder mühsam erarbeitet und ich glaube ich fing meinen ersten Fisch der Tour am vierten Angeltag (Mittwoch), Bzw. hatte ich bis dahin sogar nur einen einzigen Biss; und zwar auf den Köder der kurz darauf im Gesicht meines Kollegen zerschellte.

Erst nach fast einer Woche gab es den ersten wirklichen Lichtblick; im Augenwinkel war mir ein Bereich aufgefallen wo sich drei andere Boote aufhielten, wie sich später herausstellte hatte eines davon ein Netz ausgelegt. In dem Bereich bekamen wir auch erstmals große Mengen Futterfisch aufs Echolot, zuvor hatten wir nur einige große Fische in  Tiefen ab 8m abwärts in Grundnähe stehen sehen, wir vermuteten, dass dies Zander waren. Desweiteren hatten wir viele ungeklärte Echos, ich vermute dabei handelte es sich um Störungen die von Zooplankton hervorgerufen wurden, zumindest hatten wir beim Schleppen immer die Schnüre damit besetzt - kenne ich von anderen Gewässern gar nicht.
In dem "ergeierten" Bereich fing ich dann nach verhältnismäßig kurzer Zeit den ersten besseren Hecht der Tour beim Wurfangeln über 5-6m Wassertiefe auf eine flach geführte 27,5er Rattletrout. 






Mit 99cm verpasste ich damit nur knapp das Tourziel; gefühlt war das zwischenzeitig fast schon unerreichbar geworden. Wir hofften natürlich darauf, dass das reproduzierbar wäre - war es aber leider nicht und die nächsten Tage passierte auch an dem neuen Spot nicht viel - wenn wir überhaupt dort fischen konnten denn die meiste Zeit waren wir auf Windschatten angewiesen...

Erfreulich war, dass wir insgesamt sehr wenig Hänger bekamen, selbst grundnah gejiggt gab es quasi keine Köderverluste. Um so ärgerlicher war der Verlust eines Line Thru Roaches für einen Kumpel bei einem Doppelhänger. Da er ein Schleppblei vorgeschaltet hatte konnten wir keinen Köderretter ansetzen. 
Da hatte ich mit meinem 25er Nils Master mehr Glück, auch wenn es haarscharf war, gedanklich war der auch schon weg und wäre es nicht ein schwerer Wallerkarabiner gewesen an dem sich der Köderretter fest hielt hätte ich den Köder wohl auch abschreiben können:







Glücklicher Weise wurde der Wind irgendwann etwas erträglicher, Bzw. konnten wir auch besser einschätzen wann wir wo sinvoll fischen können; wir erwischten sogar einen Tag, an dem die Fische etwas aktiver zu sein schienen und bekamen 7 Bisse beim Schleppangeln - das dumme dabei: Nur zwei konnten wir davon in Fisch verwandeln.#q

Ein kleinerer Zander, von denen es zu wimmeln schien kam ins Boot sowie immerhin ein 70er Hecht auf den ersten Eigenbauköder meines Kollegen.#6 Bei einem seiner Drillaussteiger schien es sich sogar um einen weiteren Ü90-Hecht gehandelt zu haben.:c

Es schien sich ein Köderschema zu manifestieren, weswegen wir wieder auf Besserung hofften - aber erneut Pustekuchen! Es folgte eine glatte Nullrunde! 
Am darauffolgenden Tag gab es aber wieder Bisse, und einen richtig geil gefärbten 89er Hecht für den "wobblergeschädigten" Kollegen und zwar genau dem Schema entsprechend - ich bin meinem Kollegen da wirklich dankbar, dass er dies so herausgeangelt hat, denn am vorletzten Angeltag machte sich das für mich richtig bezahlt. 
Mir semmelte als Einstieg nach gerade 10 Schleppminuten ein 93er Hecht auf meinen Köder und das nach unserem härtesten "Feierabend" der Mittsommernacht.






Am Abend knickte dann noch das Tourziel und das sogar zeimlich deutlich; ein monströser, scheinbar alter Fisch mit 115cm kam  durch eine Glanzleistung an Teamarbeit an meiner Rute ins Boot - wir schleppten inzwischen mit 6 Ruten!!











Wir wären gut beraten, hätten wir das so als Tourabschluss stehen lassen, aber für den letzten Tag waren bis zum frühen Abend geradezu göttliche Windverhältnisse angesagt also wollten wir es nochmal wissen - und wir bekamen...

...allerdings erneut die gefährliche Seite des Bolmen zu Gesicht. Vom Kommando meines Kollegen "Ruten raus" bis zu ca. 1m hohen Wellen habe ich es nicht geschaft eine einzige Rute rein zu holen. Wir verloren bei der Aktion zwei 40er Line Thru (75€), 100m Stroft (25€) und ein Planerboard (30€), sind aber immernoch froh so glimpflich aus der Situation raus gekommen zu sein, obwohl wir nur einige 100m von unserer Landestelle entfernt waren!

Der See ist so pervers groß das gibt es gar nicht! Wer keine Schwimmweste trägt ist in meinen Augen wirklich leichtsinnig, das erkannte dann auch unser 3ter Mitfahrer. Ähnlich ist es mit einem so kleinen Boot wie wir es hatten, das ist quasi untauglich um diesen See zu befahren, nicht auszudenken was geschehen wäre wenn wir am Ende des letzten Tages noch auf einer der großen Wasserflächen gewesen wären...
So geil der See auch sein mag, mich wird er vermutlich nicht wieder sehen, wenn dann nur mit angemessenem Boot.

Danke allen Boardies, die mich mit Infos unterstützt haben,
Grüße JK

Kleiner Nachtrag: Unsere 2-3 Aal-Versuche bleiben erfolglos, wir hatten nur einen Biss und den verschlagen; Tauwürmer suchen ging aber voll klar, hatten zu zweit ca. 30-40 Würmer in einer halben Stunde gesammelt.


----------



## renrök (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Interessanter und ehrlicher Bericht!


----------



## arcidosso (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hej jkc, 
der Bericht bestätigt meine Meinung und auch Tipps. 
Die Seen sind sschweinegefährlich. Damit meine ich das Aufschaukeln selbst bei mittlerem Wind. Dazu oftmals die flachlaufenden Linder-Boot 400/440 ( grundsätzlich sind das tolle Boote)  und schon beginnen die Probleme. Ich packe immer einiges an Felssteinen in das Boot und zumindest einen besseren Tiefgang zu bekommen. Wer rausfährt, sollte nicht nur das Wasser, sondern auch ständig den Himmel beobachten. Kräuseln sich die Wellen auf Höhen von ca. 30 cm , sollte man sich in die Nähe von Inseln begeben, ist besser so. Wenn die Wellentäler bis zu 80 cm werden, man ist auf der Freifläche, dann wird es mit 5 Nominal - PS etwas eng. Ganz schlimm, wenn dann auch der Motor aussetzt. 
Wer dann noch nicht einmal seine Schwimmweste , meistens sind diese in Schalform, angelegt hat, der ist ein ...  
Leider sieht  man auch auf den Forenbildern die Seen immer als Entenplörre, das sind sie aber mitnichten.
Ich kenne einige Inseln, die mit einem kleinen Kreuz "geschmückt " sind. 
Ich denke nicht, dass dort der Wellensittich "Carlsson" begraben wurde. 
Also, nicht lachen, nur vorsichtig sein. 
Warum ich das schreibe ?
Vor Jahren machten  drei Angelkollegen von mir mit ihren Familien Urlaub auf den Aland-Inseln Urlaub. Am vorletzten Tag vor der  Abreise fuhren die drei Männer raus zum Fischen. Sie kamen nicht zurück. 
Zuerst wurde das Boot angespült, später, nach ca.  10 Tagen fand man ihre Leichen. Was wirklich passiert ist, haben wir niemals erfahren. 
Jetzt liegen sie nebeneinander auf unserem Friedhof. 

Was ich damit sagen will, Fischen können wir vermutlich alle. 
Aber, Bootfahren unter schwierigen Bedingungen, dafür fehlt den meisten von uns die Erfahrung. 
Jkc ha es auch richtig beschrieben, was passiert, wenn ein größerer Wobbler bei stürmischen Bedingungen im Wasser ist. Starker Gegendruck und das noch das Extreme, 90er Hecht. mehr. Das Boot soll die Wellen schneiden, hinten wirbelt der Hecht. Das ist nicht zu beherrschen. Da gibt es nur eine Lösung, zuvor alle Ruten raus, sonst wird es eng. 
Übrigens, nicht vergessen, es ist grundsätzlich kostengünstiger, die Ruten in den Haltern  beim Schleppfischen  festzubinden. Ich habe diese Erkenntnisse mit dem Verlust einer Rute + Shimano Baitrunner bezahlen müssen. 

So genug der Schwarzmalerei. Meistens bekommt man dennoch bei den Aufenthalten einen verbrannten Rücken . 
Die Frühjahrs- und Herbstfahrer wissen dennoch, was ich meine.
Viel Glück euch Allen.


----------



## Back-to-nature (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Prima Bericht - JK!

Ja, das mit den Schwimmwesten ist mir auch auf gefallen!
Da bei den Ferienhäusern nicht immer welche vorhanden sind, nehmen viele blauäugig das Risiko in Kauf. Seeehr Leichtsinnig! 
Meist auch noch die Kids mit im Boot und unerfahren in der Bootssteuerung....

Und das obwohl man meist die Dinger ab 20 Kronen auf den Loppis günstig kaufen kann....



Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Schöner aufschlußreicher Bericht. 
Damit kann man doch was anfangen!
Petri, es ging doch immerhin etwas.

Thema Schwimmweste
Immer, aber auch immer Schwimmweste tragen. 
Der Unglücksfall und Kontrollverlust tritt immer schnell und unerwartet ein!
Ich trage meine Schwimmweste sogar hier auf dem See. Einmal unglücklich fallen, Kopfanschlagen und schon gluggert man ab! Das Risiko der Rettung ohne Schwimmweste dem/den Angelkumpels aufzubürden, ist ebenfalls verantwortungslos.
Eine einfache Automaticweset mit 275N kostet nicht die Welt! Das gilt auch für eine spätere Wartung.


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

HI JKC, danke f den Bericht u Petri zum Fang! In Finnland durfte ich ähnliche Erfahrungen bezügl dem Wind und entspr miesen Bedingungen machen im Zeitraum von Ende Mai bis Anf Juni, auch wenn die Seen dort längst nicht das Kaliber des "Bolmen" hatten, der Wind u die Wellen taten auch hier ihr Übriges, und beeindruckten mich ganz schön, und Gott sei Dank schaffte ich es durch aufmerksames Lesen des Himmels, stets die schlimmsten Wetterphasen vorherzusehen und ich jeweils rechtzeitig zum Haus zurückpaddeln konnte!


----------



## Kietze (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Wir haben sogar am Möckeln erfahren, dass man die Westen in der Touristeninformation in Älmhult kostenlos leihen kann. 
Und das wird nicht von der Kommune finanziert, sondern von einem Ehepaar dessen  Kinder, vor etlichen Jahren ertrunken sind, weil sie keine Westen trugen.


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi, danke Kietze, wäre eine gute Sache! Allerdings sehe ich in Schweden fast ausschließlich solche "Schwimmhilfen" ohne Kragen, ich würde in jedem Fall zu einer ohnmachtssicheren Weste raten, wenn auch jede Schwimmweste besser als keine ist.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## mausel1221 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hat jemand eine Gewässerkarte vom Bolmensee? Oder kann mann irgendwo eine runterladen?


----------



## Back-to-nature (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hier Bilder der Tiefenkarte welche in unserem Haus an der Wand hing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hi, leider kann ich auf den Fotos kaum was erkennen, aber weiter oben befindet sich ein Link zu navionics damit kann man super arbeiten / auskommen.#6

https://webapp.navionics.com/

Grüße JK


----------



## Back-to-nature (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Stimmt, die Auflösung wurde durchs Hochladen stark verschlechtert....
Wer also die Bilder im Orginal haben möchte, kann mir ja ne PN schreiben!
Ich hab mit denen über die Zoomfunktion ohne Probleme auf dem Bolmen navigiert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saschaderangler (1. August 2017)

*AW: Schweden Bolmensee*

Hallo, ich war Angang September 2016 für eine Woche mit der Familie zum ersten mal in Schweden am Bolmen, allerdings mit meinem komplett ausgestattetem Angelboot, Bugmotor Echolot und 30ps.
Das Wetter war die ganze Woche ein Traum und ich habe überwiegend Vertical oder Pelagisch geangelt. Am ersten Tag lief es etwas zäh weil ich die Fische erstmal suchen muste aber dann fing ich täglich zwischen 10 und 20 Zander allerdings nur bis 60cm größe. Beim Pelagischen Angeln war der größte Hecht 95cm. Barsche bis 30 cm hatte ich an einem Unterwasserberg der von 10 auf 3 Meter anstieg. Die Zander waren an den Kanten in ca 10 m Wassertiefe. Mann sieht sie wunderbar auf einem guten Echolot am Grund liegen. Die Einheimischen ProfiBoote fahren zu 90 Prozent in den Südlichen Teil auf 30m Wassertiefe und angeln Pelagisch.
Ohne Motor hat mann da aber keine Chance.
Dieses Jahr fahren wir wieder hin aber dann gleich zwei Wochen und Ende September.  
Achso, die besten Gummifische, 10bis 12 cm lang mit Wackelschwanz und schwarz oder Braun. Trotz des braunen Wassers! 
Geschleppt habe ich nicht da ich meine Wobbler vergessen hatte....


----------



## Macraei (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo Bolmen-Fans,
hier war ja schon länger nichts mehr los. Kann mir jemand aktuell einen Bootsverleih empfehlen? Wir haben nur ein kleines Ruderboot beim Ferienhaus, hätten aber gerne was mit Motor. Die beiden Campingplätze habe ich schon angeschrieben, sie vermieten leider nur an Gäste.


----------

